# 2020 Holiday Pendant



## Suzil

Hello everybody! Starting this thread so we all can share any available information about this year’s holiday pendant! Stay safe and positive!


----------



## bhurry

I wonder if they will still have one for this year with all the business closures during COVID?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving the new grey mother of pearl with pink gold alhambra that just released.


----------



## HADASSA

I wish they would offer LE Earrings this year in Gold or Grey MOP 

I have given up on guessing what the LE Pendant will be. VCA just never seems to hear my cry


----------



## HADASSA

bhurry said:


> I wonder if they will still have one for this year with all the business closures during COVID?


I am sure they would - it's hotly anticipated and most sell out quickly except for Sevres Porcelain which lingers.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving the new grey mother of pearl with pink gold alhambra that just released.


Unfortunately this was the holiday pendant in 2014, so definitely will not be repeated in the same combination


----------



## Leo the Lion

JewelryLover101 said:


> Unfortunately this was the holiday pendant in 2014, so definitely will not be repeated in the same combination


They just released it without the diamond. My point was though, that it looks like during these difficult times that they are still designing pieces and should have a Christmas pendant 2020...I hope


----------



## lynne_ross

I can’t see VCA skipping the pendant, and lose out on sales. I was hoping for guilloche last year - with a diamond in middle. So I will guess that again in yg. 
I can’t see them doing grey mop after releasing the pendant recently. Also think they will not do porcelain again since last year’s pendant (that I loved and bought) did not sell as well. 
A lot of the new pieces recently have been in rg so thinking yg for holiday. Wg was only produced once I believe there must be a reason. 
I wish they would do a pink or purple stone...but unlikely.


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> I can’t see VCA skipping the pendant, and lose out on sales. I was hoping for guilloche last year - with a diamond in middle. So I will guess that again in yg.
> I can’t see them doing grey mop after releasing the pendant recently. Also think they will not do porcelain again since last year’s pendant (that I loved and bought) did not sell as well.
> A lot of the new pieces recently have been in rg so thinking yg for holiday. Wg was only produced once I believe there must be a reason.
> *I wish they would do a pink or purple stone..*.but unlikely.



I'm voting for a HOT pink!


----------



## lynne_ross

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm voting for a HOT pink!


VCA, you listening??!!!


----------



## lisawhit

I can't believe it's already that time of the year for the anticipated annual pendant reveal...I love all the guesses...I'm still holding hope for turquoise....


----------



## Suzil

lynne_ross said:


> I can’t see VCA skipping the pendant, and lose out on sales. I was hoping for guilloche last year - with a diamond in middle. So I will guess that again in yg.
> I can’t see them doing grey mop after releasing the pendant recently. Also think they will not do porcelain again since last year’s pendant (that I loved and bought) did not sell as well.
> A lot of the new pieces recently have been in rg so thinking yg for holiday. Wg was only produced once I believe there must be a reason.
> I wish they would do a pink or purple stone...but unlikely.


Guilloche with the diamond is My dream!


----------



## Phoenix123

lisawhit said:


> I can't believe it's already that time of the year for the anticipated annual pendant reveal...I love all the guesses...I'm still holding hope for* turquoise..*..



I'd DIE!


----------



## JewelryLover101

Phoenix123 said:


> I'm voting for a HOT pink!


Yes! I keep hoping that the 2012 Paris limited raspberry pink will be recycled in a holiday pendant. One can dream, right?!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

My dream would be a lapis in white gold... will probably never happen


----------



## innerpeace85

Phoenix123 said:


> I'd DIE!


Same here..


----------



## EpiFanatic

Want WG, whatever the stone is, even without a diamond.


----------



## rengb6

I really want something in rose gold and blue that isn't porcelain (like lapis) or something purple like a pastel amethyst.


----------



## kat99

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving the new grey mother of pearl with pink gold alhambra that just released.


Where is this?


----------



## Chanbal

Love YG and RG, but would like the holiday pendent in WG this year. It will be a long wait...


----------



## DS2006

kat99 said:


> Where is this?











						Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Leo the Lion

kat99 said:


> Where is this?


It  is on the main page on the VCA website. Classic Alhambra with gray mother of pearl with rose gold. Just released in June 2020. I was hoping they'd do a repeat of this in the Christmas pendant.


----------



## cafecreme15

See, I wonder now do I really need another one of these holiday pendants since I bought the 2019 one, but easy to be strong when I am not staring down the new pendant in the face!


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> See, I wonder now do I really need another one of these holiday pendants since I bought the 2019 one, but easy to be strong when I am not staring down the new pendant in the face!


I have 5 holiday pendants  and wear all of them regularly. If pendants generally work for your style, the stones featured in the holiday pendants are typically different enough each year to justify collecting them.


----------



## cafecreme15

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have 5 holiday pendants  and wear all of them regularly. If pendants generally work for your style, the stones featured in the holiday pendants are typically different enough each year to justify collecting them.


Would love to see a collection shot! Somehow I just know that whatever VCA decides to put out will be the thing I wanted but didn’t even know I wanted.


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> Would love to see a collection shot! Somehow I just know that whatever VCA decides to put out will be the thing I wanted but didn’t even know I wanted.


I am waiting for one piece to arrive next month and will do an updated limited edition photo  The only holiday pendant that didn’t thrill me in recent years was the 2017 bulls eye pendant...I keep hoping that this year‘s pendant will be another one that I can easily resist


----------



## Comfortably Numb

EpiFanatic said:


> Want WG, whatever the stone is, even without a diamond.



THIS.


----------



## susan08

It will be ideal for turquoise or lapis!! But they are both blue tone stones so it’s small chance. 

I guess it might be pink/orange/red tone this year. I doubt they will use porcelain again as last year’s limited edition is still available till the middle of 2020. It’s gonna be weird that you can purchase 2019 and 2020 Christmas limited edition at the same time.


----------



## dbcelly

JewelryLover101 said:


> I have 5 holiday pendants  and wear all of them regularly. If pendants generally work for your style, the stones featured in the holiday pendants are typically different enough each year to justify collecting them.


Looking forward to seeing your limited edition collection!!!  Newbie question:  Since the stones featured in the holiday pendant differ each year... Does the price differ greatly as well?  And by stone, does the clover material and the little jewel in the middle differ?


----------



## JewelryLover101

dbcelly said:


> Looking forward to seeing your limited edition collection!!!  Newbie question:  Since the stones featured in the holiday pendant differ each year... Does the price differ greatly as well?  And by stone, does the clover material and the little jewel in the middle differ?


The price varies depending upon the stone utilized, but the variation is never more than a few hundred dollars. The stone changes every year, but thus far, the holiday pendants have always featured a diamond in the middle. I suppose that could always change, but it hasn’t thus far.


----------



## rhm

I really hope they bring back the holiday earrings. I made the mistake of skipping out on the onyx pair way back and I've regretted ever since!


----------



## ShoooSh

JewelryLover101 said:


> I am waiting for one piece to arrive next month and will do an updated limited edition photo  The only holiday pendant that didn’t thrill me in recent years was the 2017 bulls eye pendant...I keep hoping that this year‘s pendant will be another one that I can easily resist


Please do share


----------



## ShoooSh

Galluchie (sp?) would be gorgeous!
Maybe light grey with WG?


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone know if VCA has ever worked with jade? I’d be a goner for sure if that’s what they do!


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA has ever worked with jade? I’d be a goner for sure if that’s what they do!


yes i believe they have!


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> yes i believe they have!


Probably a dark horse guess since I’d imagine it’s been quite a while since a jade piece came out, but would love jade in YG or chalcedony in WG!


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Probably a dark horse guess since I’d imagine it’s been quite a while since a jade piece came out, but would love jade in YG or chalcedony in WG!


just saw the jade pendant for sale on 1stdibs. i love the color it gives the jewelry a more vintage look


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> just saw the jade pendant for sale on 1stdibs. i love the color it gives the jewelry a more vintage look


It’s beautiful! Wonder if it also has a translucent quality like chalcedony? Would be stunning in a holiday pendant!


----------



## bhurry

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s beautiful! Wonder if it also has a translucent quality like chalcedony? Would be stunning in a holiday pendant!


Jade would definitely be beautiful, would love that or even a light lilac color or pink opal lol.  Why not ask for any them ha ha.


----------



## CATEYES

cafecreme15 said:


> It’s beautiful! Wonder if it also has a translucent quality like chalcedony? Would be stunning in a holiday pendant!


Oh yes set in pg or yg for a special look, the chalcedony stone would look very different not set in wg


----------



## ShoooSh

apple green maybe?


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Pink oval with rose gold


----------



## twinzluvagrl

I'm anticipating as well! What month do they actually release the info on the holiday pendant?


----------



## Candy_landy

twinzluvagrl said:


> I'm anticipating as well! What month do they actually release the info on the holiday pendant?


last year the information appeared in the first days of September


----------



## jenayb

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA has ever worked with jade? I’d be a goner for sure if that’s what they do!



Yes, there are jade pieces out there, but it's been a *long* time.... IMO, VCA jade was very light & milky, with murmers of slight brown occasionally. All of the pieces I've seen have unfortunately shrunk quite a bit, so it seems like it was a delicate, temperamental material for sure.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Candy_landy said:


> last year the information appeared in the first days of September


Is it usually the same time every year? In September? I actually haven't paid attention all the previous years lol. But would love to keep it on my calendar going forward. Haha!


----------



## cafecreme15

jenaywins said:


> Yes, there are jade pieces out there, but it's been a *long* time.... IMO, VCA jade was very light & milky, with murmers of slight brown occasionally. All of the pieces I've seen have unfortunately shrunk quite a bit, so it seems like it was a delicate, temperamental material for sure.


Well that’s unfortunate! I didn’t know jade was so fickle, it always seemed like a sturdy stone to me.


----------



## jenayb

cafecreme15 said:


> Well that’s unfortunate! I didn’t know jade was so fickle, it always seemed like a sturdy stone to me.



I thought so, too! But every single piece I have seen has definitely experienced shrinkage. I think, at least for me anyhow, I kind of accept the fact that VCA pieces will carry a certain amount of shrinkage. I am ok with it - it's just part of the patina and character.


----------



## Candy_landy

twinzluvagrl said:


> Is it usually the same time every year? In September? I actually haven't paid attention all the previous years lol. But would love to keep it on my calendar going forward. Haha!


usually always in early or mid-September, sales start on 1 October


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Candy_landy said:


> usually always in early or mid-September, sales start on 1 October


ty im gonna keep that in mind!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i just hope it's something in white gold this year....


----------



## sammix3

diane sun said:


> i just hope it's something in white gold this year....


Me too!


----------



## marbella8

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA has ever worked with jade? I’d be a goner for sure if that’s what they do!



Yes, they did, at least 10 years ago, can’t remember how long exactly, I wasn’t that’s VCA back then, passed on it, regret it now, really beautiful color.


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## kimber418

rengb6 said:


> I really want something in rose gold and blue that isn't porcelain (like lapis) or something purple like a pastel amethyst.



I would love if lapis could be the Holiday Pendant this year.  Below is my Limited Edition Lapis/pave........I would 100% love to have a 2020 Holiday Pendant however it was used in the past.  Below is a photo of it (not mine) and a photo of my Anniversary Lapis/Pave 20 motif.


----------



## cafecreme15

I’d be surprised if they did another blue. Last year was blue porcelain.


----------



## LuckyMe14

I do hope for it to be a natural stone, instead of porcelain... Although I would love to see a pink raspberry one


----------



## DS2006

They've already done all the stones I really want, so I just hope they bring back some of the stones with a different metal this time! Or.....I wish they'd do some in the Magic size!


----------



## cafecreme15

LuckyMe14 said:


> I do hope for it to be a natural stone, instead of porcelain... Although I would love to see a pink raspberry one


Pink Raspberry is a good candidate!


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

kimber418 said:


> I would love if lapis could be the Holiday Pendant this year.  Below is my Limited Edition Lapis/pave........I would 100% love to have a 2020 Holiday Pendant however it was used in the past.  Below is a photo of it (not mine) and a photo of my Anniversary Lapis/Pave 20 motif.
> 
> View attachment 4797468
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797470


Wowza! That is a dreamy piece ....


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Well i will be cheating from boucheron stones 
Im gussying between these stones 
1-rhodolite ( purple stone ) 
2- citrine ( yellow stone) 
3- lapis lazuli.... i hope this will be the one


----------



## kimber418

I hope it is not purple or yellow.  Those are colors that are hard to wear for most.....It would not sell in my honest opinion.


----------



## Frivole88

sorry to ask this silly question, is the raspberry piece made from stone or porcelain?


----------



## cafecreme15

kimber418 said:


> I hope it is not purple or yellow.  Those are colors that are hard to wear for most.....It would not sell in my honest opinion.


The only way I can see it being purple is if they resurrect the lavender porcelain from what I think was the Dubai limited edition pieces. Yellow I don't see happening.


----------



## kimber418

kristinlorraine said:


> sorry to ask this silly question, is the raspberry piece made from stone or porcelain?


Raspberry is porcelain.  I wish it was stone.


----------



## Frivole88

kimber418 said:


> Raspberry is porcelain.  I wish it was stone.



i prefer it to be stone too. but is porcelain less delicate than stones? does it scratch easily and is it safe to get wet?


----------



## LuckyMe14

cafecreme15 said:


> The only way I can see it being purple is if they resurrect the lavender porcelain from what I think was the Dubai limited edition pieces. Yellow I don't see happening.


Yes, but I think it will be in WG if it would be purple. It really isn't a strange thought. Unfortunately light purple is not my colour.
Was the Dubai mall edition YG with pave? I can't remember


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I would love to see a dark carnelian in WG


----------



## nycmamaofone

Have they ever repeated a stone?


----------



## kimber418

I wish they would do a turquoise Holiday Pendant.  I have the turquoise pendant but I would LOVE a Holiday Pendant in Turquoise!
It would be amazing.  Here are 5 of the holiday pendants over the years.  My YG pave and turquoise are in the photo also. A turquoise holiday pendant would be so classic!


----------



## innerpeace85

kimber418 said:


> I wish they would do a turquoise Holiday Pendant.  I have the turquoise pendant but I would LOVE a Holiday Pendant in Turquoise!
> It would be amazing.  Here are 5 of the holiday pendants over the years.  My YG pave and turquoise are in the photo also. A turquoise holiday pendant would be so classic!
> 
> View attachment 4802751


Beautiful!


----------



## deedeedor

kimber418 said:


> I wish they would do a turquoise Holiday Pendant.  I have the turquoise pendant but I would LOVE a Holiday Pendant in Turquoise!
> It would be amazing.  Here are 5 of the holiday pendants over the years.  My YG pave and turquoise are in the photo also. A turquoise holiday pendant would be so classic!
> 
> View attachment 4802751


I love yellow pave the most haha


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> I wish they would do a turquoise Holiday Pendant.  I have the turquoise pendant but I would LOVE a Holiday Pendant in Turquoise!
> It would be amazing.  Here are 5 of the holiday pendants over the years.  My YG pave and turquoise are in the photo also. A turquoise holiday pendant would be so classic!
> 
> View attachment 4802751


I've been dreaming of a turquoise holiday pendant


----------



## innerpeace85

lisawhit said:


> I've been dreaming of a turquoise holiday pendant


I have been dreaming of something TQ!


----------



## cafecreme15

LuckyMe14 said:


> Yes, but I think it will be in WG if it would be purple. It really isn't a strange thought. Unfortunately light purple is not my colour.
> Was the Dubai mall edition YG with pave? I can't remember


Sorry, I meant a don’t see a yellow stone happening. But YG is definitely a possibility with whatever stone they choose, though it might be nice to switch it up with white gold.


----------



## JewelryLover101

nycmamaofone said:


> Have they ever repeated a stone?


Yes, in the early days they did MOP in every gold combination - yellow, white and pink. I believe this is the only stone to have been repeated.


----------



## cafecreme15

What year did they start doing the holiday pendant?


----------



## lisawhit

cafecreme15 said:


> What year did they start doing the holiday pendant?


2005


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Has the holiday pendant always been the vintage size? I would love a magic pendant


----------



## Candy_landy

Pic from another thread


----------



## jenayb

Sigh - I really wish I could find the 2008.


----------



## cafecreme15

Just goes to show how overdue we are for WG


----------



## bhurry

About what month last year did people start getting tid bits of info regarding the holiday pendant, was it about August timeframe?  I know I am being super shallow right now but I just want something pretty to look forward to.


----------



## simurgh

bhurry said:


> About what month last year did people start getting tid bits of info regarding the holiday pendant, was it about August timeframe?  I know I am being super shallow right now but I just want something pretty to look forward to.


Early September, iirc ...


----------



## Comfortably Numb

jenaywins said:


> Sigh - I really wish I could find the 2008.



I feel like I've seen this recently... let me see. Depending on your level of confidence in the sellers... for the ebay one, Japan is known for very strict standards when it comes to authenticity, and they tend to always underestimate the item's condition, in my opinion.









						Van Cleef & Arpels Star Yellow Gold Mother Of Pearl Necklace K18 Excellent+++ | eBay
					

Find great deals for Van Cleef & Arpels Star Yellow Gold Mother Of Pearl Necklace K18 Excellent+++. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com
				












						AUTHENTIC Van Cleef & Arpels necklace.
					

Shop tula19's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Mother of pearl star pendant in 18k gold. Great condition comes with box. Don’t have the receipt poshmark will authenticate for peace of mind with purchase. Serial # is for the buyer only...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Bisoux78

Would really like to see Malachite in WG!


----------



## Bisoux78

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Has the holiday pendant always been the vintage size? I would love a magic pendant


 OMG...Yaaaasss!!! I would be all over that in a snap!


----------



## Alena21

Candy_landy said:


> Pic from another thread
> 
> View attachment 4803698


One thing I can tell you for sure.  It won't be WMOP this year. They milked this out. Hahaha


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I hope it’s a bright fun color!


----------



## jenayb

Comfortably Numb said:


> I feel like I've seen this recently... let me see. Depending on your level of confidence in the sellers... for the ebay one, Japan is known for very strict standards when it comes to authenticity, and they tend to always underestimate the item's condition, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Star Yellow Gold Mother Of Pearl Necklace K18 Excellent+++ | eBay
> 
> 
> Find great deals for Van Cleef & Arpels Star Yellow Gold Mother Of Pearl Necklace K18 Excellent+++. Shop with confidence on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUTHENTIC Van Cleef & Arpels necklace.
> 
> 
> Shop tula19's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Mother of pearl star pendant in 18k gold. Great condition comes with box. Don’t have the receipt poshmark will authenticate for peace of mind with purchase. Serial # is for the buyer only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com



Thank you so much! This was very kind of you to post for me!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Obsessed_girl said:


> Well i will be cheating from boucheron stones
> Im gussying between these stones
> 1-rhodolite ( purple stone )
> 2- citrine ( yellow stone)
> 3- lapis lazuli.... i hope this will be the one


Golden mother of pearl is the closest to yellow that has been offered. 2018


----------



## Candy_landy

I made a comparison table with the known data for the previous years: colour of gold and kind of stone.
So, only one year with white gold


----------



## rk4265

Just asked my sa about any info. She said she has no clue yet


----------



## bhurry

rk4265 said:


> Just asked my sa about any info. She said she has no clue yet


Oh man.  Well if anyone out there has any clues, be sure to let us know


----------



## lynne_ross

Candy_landy said:


> I made a comparison table with the known data for the previous years: colour of gold and kind of stone.
> So, only one year with white gold
> View attachment 4809755


Amazing reference!!!


----------



## Candy_landy

lynne_ross said:


> Amazing reference!!!


Thank you


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Candy_landy said:


> I made a comparison table with the known data for the previous years: colour of gold and kind of stone.
> So, only one year with white gold
> View attachment 4809755



did they make one for 2006?


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Candy_landy said:


> I made a comparison table with the known data for the previous years: colour of gold and kind of stone.
> So, only one year with white gold
> View attachment 4809755



thanks . They repeat the same stone mop three years ! So do you think repeating a stone is an option?


----------



## Candy_landy

Comfortably Numb said:


> did they make one for 2006?


No information about it 




Obsessed_girl said:


> thanks . They repeat the same stone mop three years ! So do you think repeating a stone is an option?


I think these were the first years of creating such pendants and they did what was most popular


----------



## susan08

Amazing work! Thanks for doing that!
Looking at the pattern, I have a feeling it might be red/pink tone. Maybe raspberry?




Candy_landy said:


> I made a comparison table with the known data for the previous years: colour of gold and kind of stone.
> So, only one year with white gold
> View attachment 4809755


----------



## Candy_landy

susan08 said:


> Amazing work! Thanks for doing that!
> Looking at the pattern, I have a feeling it might be red/pink tone. Maybe raspberry?


Thank you   
i hope that it will be raspberry too, in love with this color


----------



## DS2006

I'd be surprised if they did porcelain two years in a row since the 2019 pendant didn't sell out. They surely are overdue having white gold again.


----------



## Alena21

It is going to be something popular so they can cash in.


----------



## lynne_ross

Alena21 said:


> It is going to be something popular so they can cash in.


Right?? They need to put out something really popular this year to boost sales.


----------



## Canturi lover

Alena21 said:


> It is going to be something popular so they can cash in.





lynne_ross said:


> Right?? They need to put out something really popular this year to boost sales.


I’ve been thinking about this since this thread started and wondered if there will be many people wanting to remember this year?


----------



## Alena21

Canturi lover said:


> I’ve been thinking about this since this thread started and wondered if there will be many people wanting to remember this year?


Good question. Hahaha


----------



## kimber418

I was thinking people will NOT want to remember this year........


----------



## cafecreme15

Canturi lover said:


> I’ve been thinking about this since this thread started and wondered if there will be many people wanting to remember this year?


Honestly I was thinking the same thing and am putting myself in this camp. My wallet will be happy.


----------



## Alena21

There might be raining stones from the sky but If they make it in a bright colour or a popular stone pple will be breaking their legs running to the store to buy it.


----------



## Suzie

I would die for WG with malachite and I am not even a green lover but I am sure it would be striking, or the carnelian with WG, now that would be somethin.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Canturi lover said:


> I’ve been thinking about this since this thread started and wondered if there will be many people wanting to remember this year?


That crossed my mind too


----------



## periogirl28

If I really love it, I would buy the pendant and let myself forget the year that it was released. As I do for my previous ones anyway.


----------



## Candy_landy

I doubt that many people associate the purchase of jewelry directly with the year. If they release a beautiful pendant it will be sell out quickly. Especially since it is expected all year, those who did not buy versions of previous years are doubly expected it. 
Someone will buy it as a gift to themselves for the fact that this year has finally over)


----------



## nycmamaofone

My reason to buy fine jewelry this year is to have one bright spot to look at after this horror of a year.


----------



## HADASSA

No more Sevres Porcelain... PLEASE!!!! Are you reading VCA????

TURQUOISE will be a lovely reminder of how we endured through and overcame in 2020, bringing a ray of sunshine to lift our spirits.

Pendant and Earrings will be most appropriate. And since I haven't travelled anywhere for 2020, feel free to offer both at the SAME TIME. Thank you VCA


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> No more Sevres Porcelain... PLEASE!!!! Are you reading VCA????
> 
> TURQUOISE will be a lovely reminder of how we endured through and overcame in 2020, bringing a ray of sunshine to lift our spirits.
> 
> Pendant and Earrings will be most appropriate. And since I haven't travelled anywhere for 2020, feel free to offer both at the SAME TIME. Thank you VCA


Yes what Hadassa said!  BOOM


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> No more Sevres Porcelain... PLEASE!!!! Are you reading VCA????
> 
> TURQUOISE will be a lovely reminder of how we endured through and overcame in 2020, bringing a ray of sunshine to lift our spirits.
> 
> Pendant and Earrings will be most appropriate. And since I haven't travelled anywhere for 2020, feel free to offer both at the SAME TIME. Thank you VCA



I wished there was an option to laugh at my own post, since I am sure it has already been decided


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Alena21 said:


> It is going to be something popular so they can cash in.


 Yah i hope for GMOP 




DS2006 said:


> I'd be surprised if they did porcelain two years in a row since the 2019 pendant didn't sell out. They surely are overdue having white gold again.



I dont think they will do again pircelain as a 2020 . They can produce more necklaces if the market demand but not for 2020 .


----------



## Obsessed_girl

HADASSA said:


> No more Sevres Porcelain... PLEASE!!!! Are you reading VCA????
> 
> TURQUOISE will be a lovely reminder of how we endured through and overcame in 2020, bringing a ray of sunshine to lift our spirits.
> 
> Pendant and Earrings will be most appropriate. And since I haven't travelled anywhere for 2020, feel free to offer both at the SAME TIME. Thank you VCA


 Yes yes yes


----------



## Candy_landy

Obsessed_girl said:


> Yah i hope for GMOP


GMOP already was in 2014


----------



## Alena21

I can't care less for the LE pendant. I have only one- the gold mother of pearl and I have forgotten which year it was from.  Wore it for a month or two and decided it doesn’t have enough presence for me. Also doesn’t go with 2 or 3 motif earrings so I have to buy 1 motif which I don't love either. 
 But reading this thread is always very entertaining and amusing. Towards the end just before the actual release imagination and predictions are running wild.  Keep the posts coming.


----------



## nycmamaofone

What about a guilloche with a diamond? Wouldn’t that be gorgeous?


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> What about a guilloche with a diamond? Wouldn’t that be gorgeous?


And easy to make.  Just slap a diamond in the middle of the guiloche mold. Haha!


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> What about a guilloche with a diamond? Wouldn’t that be gorgeous?


And matching earrings!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alena21 said:


> I can't care less for the LE pendant. I have only one- the gold mother of pearl and I have forgotten which year it was from.  Wore it for a month or two and decided it doesn’t have enough presence for me. Also doesn’t go with 2 or 3 motif earrings so I have to buy 1 motif which I don't love either.
> But reading this thread is always very entertaining and amusing. Towards the end just before the actual release imagination and predictions are running wild.  Keep the posts coming.



me too. I can’t wear these pendants, as they “disappear” on me but I always love the conversation and anticipation!


----------



## DS2006

Notorious Pink said:


> me too. I can’t wear these pendants, as they “disappear” on me but I always love the conversation and anticipation!



Same here. I'd likely only make an exception for lapis or turquoise, and those are so unlikely anyway.


----------



## expatwife

Canturi lover said:


> I’ve been thinking about this since this thread started and wondered if there will be many people wanting to remember this year?


It will be very hard to forget this year, with or without the pendant


----------



## Obsessed_girl

Im counting the days


----------



## Candy_landy

I checked the threads of previous years, in 2018 the first information appeared on September 10, in 2019 - on the 4th


----------



## hxw5218

The mauve porcelain alhambra Van Cleef had as Dubai mall edition was gorgeous!! I hope they can bring that color here as this year's holiday pendant, so unique I'm also hoping for the guiloche with the diamond... I can't imagine how shiny will that pendant be!!


----------



## Alena21

Candy_landy said:


> I checked the threads of previous years, in 2018 the first information appeared on September 10, in 2019 - on the 4th


Thanks for doing the leg work!


----------



## DS2006

Candy_landy said:


> I checked the threads of previous years, in 2018 the first information appeared on September 10, in 2019 - on the 4th



Seems like Sept. 1 might be a good date to start the holiday pendant thread.


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> Seems like Sept. 1 might be a good date to start the holiday pendant thread.


More like 1 week before October 1st, since that is the lie we are told by MOST SAs about the time frame they themselves hear from VCA


----------



## Candy_landy

DS2006 said:


> Seems like Sept. 1 might be a good date to start the holiday pendant thread.


But then we will lose the sense of anticipation))


----------



## Enzoni

Please please keep us posted. Can’t wait.


----------



## MissCheetah

I hope it will be in coral or lavender or hot pink


----------



## rk4265

MissCheetah said:


> I hope it will be in coral or lavender or hot pink


With matching earrings!


----------



## oranGetRee

nycmamaofone said:


> What about a guilloche with a diamond? Wouldn’t that be gorgeous?



I would LOVE this! In rose good pls.


----------



## oranGetRee

My SA said that officially it would be known in Oct but somehow info always leak out in Sept. Lol!


----------



## HADASSA

oranGetRee said:


> My SA said that officially it would be known in Oct but somehow info always leak out in Sept. Lol!


My belief is that VCA "LEAKS" their own info  to create the hype


----------



## HADASSA

Duplicate post.


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> My belief is that VCA "LEAKS" their own info  to create the hype


+1!


----------



## baghagg

oranGetRee said:


> I would LOVE this! In rose good pls.


Such a great idea!


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## Croissant

i don't buy the pendants but it is fun to guess. i think if they came out with a light pink stone i would get that.


----------



## surfer

Croissant said:


> i don't buy the pendants but it is fun to guess. i think if they came out with a light pink stone i would get that.


They did light pink porcelain already so I am also hoping for a pink stone maybe pink agate if it exists! Or pink mop


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> They did light pink porcelain already so I am also hoping for a pink stone maybe pink agate if it exists! Or pink mop


Pink MOP!! What an idea!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Thinking more about this, I would love to see a dark red garnet in white gold... we could all use some holiday spirit (and ordering!) right about now.


----------



## Frivole88

I would love for vca to bring back the jade


----------



## Suzil

Bumping this thread! Anyone has any details? Hoping you all continue to stay safe and well during these crazy times!


----------



## hxw5218

Comfortably Numb said:


> Thinking more about this, I would love to see a dark red garnet in white gold... we could all use some holiday spirit (and ordering!) right about now.


YESS!!! Already sounds so Christmassy


----------



## HADASSA

A friend and I were talking about this year and what a nightmare it has been for the whole world. And the question we asked was, "Is there even going to be an LE Pendant this year?" This is indeed a money maker for VCA but given the COVID situation, unless the VCA elves were busy making other things in the workshop, this might be a skip this year??? Just thinking out aloud here...


----------



## cromagnon

HADASSA said:


> A friend and I were talking about this year and what a nightmare it has been for the whole world. And the question we asked was, "Is there even going to be an LE Pendant this year?" This is indeed a money maker for VCA but given the COVID situation, unless the VCA elves were busy making other things in the workshop, this might be a skip this year??? Just thinking out aloud here...


I don’t think VCA will skip this year since their sales were dropped down significantly. They need to make up for their losses, so I can’t help but wonder what they’ll create this year. Now, that people are anxious about their income, VCA will need to be very creative to attract people


----------



## Dong9

HADASSA said:


> A friend and I were talking about this year and what a nightmare it has been for the whole world. And the question we asked was, "Is there even going to be an LE Pendant this year?" This is indeed a money maker for VCA but given the COVID situation, unless the VCA elves were busy making other things in the workshop, this might be a skip this year??? Just thinking out aloud here...


Hi, I went into the store last Saturday and asked them about it and they said they are expecting it in October and will start a waiting list end of Sept. so i assuming this will


----------



## HADASSA

cromagnon said:


> I don’t think VCA will skip this year since their sales were dropped down significantly. They need to make up for their losses, so I can’t help but wonder what they’ll create this year. Now, that people are anxious about their income, VCA will need to be very creative to attract people



I think as reckless as we would like to be, the uncertainty in the world would make us more deliberate in our spending. Just my humble opinion of course....



Dong9 said:


> Hi, I went into the store last Saturday and asked them about it and they said they are expecting it in October and will start a waiting list end of Sept. so i assuming this will



You know this is their generic response but if indeed there is one this year, it will be interesting indeed.


----------



## JewelryLover101

HADASSA said:


> A friend and I were talking about this year and what a nightmare it has been for the whole world. And the question we asked was, "Is there even going to be an LE Pendant this year?" This is indeed a money maker for VCA but given the COVID situation, unless the VCA elves were busy making other things in the workshop, this might be a skip this year??? Just thinking out aloud here...


This would be a bummer for VCA, but would be great for my wallet


----------



## ShoooSh

Its September


----------



## Croissant

Comfortably Numb said:


> Thinking more about this, I would love to see a dark red garnet in white gold... we could all use some holiday spirit (and ordering!) right about now.


I would actually buy that one!! Yellow gold would probably look pretty too.


----------



## HADASSA

@Stardust Andromeda, I would love your guess on this year's pendant


----------



## ShoooSh

HADASSA said:


> View attachment 4834936


Omg!! Ur right!! It might be a hint!! PMOP !!!


----------



## HADASSA

ShoooSh said:


> Omg!! Ur right!! It might be a hint!! PMOP !!!


Believe it or not, I do not own one single HP - this just might be the year if it's indeed PMOP in PG  I would so do earrings as well


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> @Stardust Andromeda, I would love your guess on this year's pendant
> View attachment 4834936


I bet you are right!


----------



## cafecreme15

I will be relieved if the pendant is in rose gold. As gorgeous as pink MOP would be, rose gold just does not work on me.


----------



## oranGetRee

HADASSA said:


> Believe it or not, I do not own one single HP - this just might be the year if it's indeed PMOP in PG  I would so do earrings as well



I want that too!!! Plus a diamond in the middle please!


----------



## rhm

HADASSA said:


> @Stardust Andromeda, I would love your guess on this year's pendant
> View attachment 4834936


Where are you guys seeing this watch? Is this on the website? I can't seem to find it. It certainly is beautiful!


----------



## xsimplicity

HADASSA said:


> Believe it or not, I do not own one single HP - this just might be the year if it's indeed PMOP in PG  I would so do earrings as well



Same here! I wasn’t into VCA until the last few years and missed out on so many holiday goodies. I would love to have onyx in any gold tone. But would snatch a pink MOP too especially in rose gold!


----------



## DS2006

rhm said:


> Where are you guys seeing this watch? Is this on the website? I can't seem to find it. It certainly is beautiful!



See the new thread titled something like VCA October 2020 New Release. Lots of exciting things coming!


----------



## ShoooSh

rhm said:


> Where are you guys seeing this watch? Is this on the website? I can't seem to find it. It certainly is beautiful!


Its through my SA still not released yet


----------



## innerpeace85

cafecreme15 said:


> I will be relieved if the pendant is in rose gold. As gorgeous as pink MOP would be, rose gold just does not work on me.


Me too! VCA pink gold looks quite red on my skintone


----------



## cafecreme15

innerpeace85 said:


> Me too! VCA pink gold looks quite red on my skintone


Same! It looks very coppery and not at all attractive.


----------



## innerpeace85

Chic-Chick said:


> Love the black and white jacket!! Do you remember the price of this one?





cafecreme15 said:


> Same! It looks very coppery and not at all attractive.



Exactly!


----------



## Chanbal

xsimplicity said:


> Same here! I wasn’t into VCA until the last few years and missed out on so many holiday goodies. I would love to have onyx in any gold tone. But would snatch a pink MOP too especially in rose gold!


A pink MOP pendant in rose gold would be gorgeous, but probably not justifiable for many of us that have the pink porcelain.


----------



## dilipalomino

Chanbal said:


> A pink MOP pendant in rose gold would be gorgeous, but probably not justifiable for many of us that have the pink porcelain.


Very true, but who knows how VCA works xD like last year when they released the blues back to back.


----------



## lynne_ross

cafecreme15 said:


> Same! It looks very coppery and not at all attractive.


I agree with copper comparison. I found that when I was deciding on my first piece - the pink golf looked like copper on my skin.


----------



## DS2006

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with copper comparison. I found that when I was deciding on my first piece - the pink golf looked like copper on my skin.



Same here. I actually bought the 6 motif pg as my first piece, got home from the trip and just couldn't deal with the color of the solid pg motifs on my skin. Very coppery! I exchanged it for the yellow gold vintage bracelet, which was a better color gold and size!  That said, I think pieces with stones won't look as bad as a solid motif would on those of us who can't wear the coppery gold. At least I want to be open to the possibility that I maybe could wear the Magic GMOP pendant since it wouldn't be against my skin when worn long! (Still need to try it, though!)


----------



## cafecreme15

lynne_ross said:


> I agree with copper comparison. I found that when I was deciding on my first piece - the pink golf looked like copper on my skin.


Right? I first realized this when I tried on the GMOP/pave 5 motif bracelet in RG. I took one look at it on me and was like how is this the same gorgeous thing I’ve been seeing on TPF ladies?! Was truly hideous. Even my SA was like no take it off!


----------



## lynne_ross

DS2006 said:


> Same here. I actually bought the 6 motif pg as my first piece, got home from the trip and just couldn't deal with the color of the solid pg motifs on my skin. Very coppery! I exchanged it for the yellow gold vintage bracelet, which was a better color gold and size!  That said, I think pieces with stones won't look as bad as a solid motif would on those of us who can't wear the coppery gold. At least I want to be open to the possibility that I maybe could wear the Magic GMOP pendant since it wouldn't be against my skin when worn long! (Still need to try it, though!)


Agree it is not so bad with motifs. Even earrings such as the mop cosmos are appealing to me in pg.


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> Same here. I actually bought the 6 motif pg as my first piece, got home from the trip and just couldn't deal with the color of the solid pg motifs on my skin. Very coppery! I exchanged it for the yellow gold vintage bracelet, which was a better color gold and size!  That said, I think pieces with stones won't look as bad as a solid motif would on those of us who can't wear the coppery gold. At least I want to be open to the possibility that I maybe could wear the Magic GMOP pendant since it wouldn't be against my skin when worn long! (Still need to try it, though!)





lynne_ross said:


> Agree it is not so bad with motifs. Even earrings such as the mop cosmos are appealing to me in pg.


 After seeing pics online, I initially wanted to get my vintage pave Alhambra earrings in PG. However when I tried it in the store, I was disappointed at how coppery it looked against my skintone and decided to get the YG instead. However with MOP Cosmos, I don’t see much of the gold stone and it works on me.
With grey MOP, I dont find the iridescence of the stone combined with grey color looks flattering on me. Especially with 2 motif earrings, I feel the dangling stone completely disappears against my skintone.


----------



## vanessa_karie

Just got a message from my SA to say that a new limited edition pendant (I guess he meant the holiday pendant) will be launched next month, and since they only ordered a very few number of pieces in, (I live in Hong Kong BTW), he will put one on hold for me. So the holiday pendant is definitely happening this year, fingers crossed for the right colour stone/hardware combo.  Not long to go!


----------



## foxyqt

OMG if the holiday pendant was RG with PMOP I would sooo get it!!


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> After seeing pics online, I initially wanted to get my vintage pave Alhambra earrings in PG. However when I tried it in the store, I was disappointed at how coppery it looked against my skintone and decided to get the YG instead. However with MOP Cosmos, I don’t see much of the gold stone and it works on me.
> With grey MOP, I dont find the iridescence of the stone combined with grey color looks flattering on me. Especially with 2 motif earrings, I feel the dangling stone completely disappears against my skintone.



I think I would have felt the same way. I got the vintage Alhambra pave in white gold which looks best on me, but I desire to have a few pieces in other gold colors! I love the Cosmos pg/mop and would certainly be happy to have those! I hate that I love the pg/GMOP while I know the colors won't be great on me, and I have nothing I could wear it with other than black! lol! I really will have to have that low on my wishlist because I doubt it would be a piece I could wear often. I do love Magic pendants and there are colors I'd wear a lot more in either wg or yg.

(I just realized this is the holiday pendant thread and not discussion! So I apologize for the rabbit trail! I don't see a way to delete this post.)


----------



## bhurry

No one got any hints from anyone yet lol?


----------



## Croissant

if they made a holiday pendant in a really special stone, as mentioned above, like ruby, or emerald! with the little diamond center, that would really be something special enough to buy.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

bhurry said:


> No one got any hints from anyone yet lol?



everytime I open this thread I'm so hopeful for new intel, only to be a tease and conjecture....


----------



## DreamingPink

Croissant said:


> if they made a holiday pendant in a really special stone, as mentioned above, like ruby, or emerald! with the little diamond center, that would really be something special enough to buy.


Very true, wish they could include more new stones


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Croissant said:


> if they made a holiday pendant in a really special stone, as mentioned above, like ruby, or emerald! with the little diamond center, that would really be something special enough to buy.


a slice of emerald would be magnificent...a slice of aquamarine or watermelon tourmaline would also be quite pretty and much more affordable


----------



## Belle-brune

DS2006 said:


> See the new thread titled something like VCA October 2020 New Release. Lots of exciting things coming!


Saw these on Instagram yesterday and wanted to share I’m guessing like lots of ladies here and based on the new watch introduced that it might be pink mother of pearl with rose gold!
there will be an LE this year even with what’s going in the world now so I’m hopeful I passed on 2019 LE because it’s porcelain and if it is pink mother of pearl this year, I will be sold


----------



## CATEYES

Oh my, chomping at the bits to know what the next LE pendant is. We are building a home that won’t be ready until late Nov, early Dec so need to justify to finance people where my $4k is going lol! A necklace-seems perfectly sane to me but they may not approve. Hoping it’s the pink mop with rose gold omg  hope one of us can find out soon!


----------



## 911snowball

My vote is also for the pink mop!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> My vote is also for the pink mop!


Of course your vote is for pink xoxo


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Might be the solid gold guilloché, that would be pretty! Rose gold??


----------



## Dong9

Diamondbirdie said:


> Might be the solid gold guilloché, that would be pretty! Rose gold??


Yes this could be a possibility too! It would be so sparklingg


----------



## jenaps

I hope they make matching Rose gold guilloché earrings with the diamond in the middle!


----------



## DoubleCs

Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


----------



## xsimplicity

DoubleCs said:


> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!



Gorgeous! I’m so excited!!


----------



## sammix3

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


Wow when was this made?


----------



## CATEYES

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


OMG these are amazing pieces!!!  VCA released these in China just for Valentines Day? They don’t do that here that I’ve heard of, we would be all over it  Spectacular shades of pink!  Thank you DoubleCs for sharing ☺️


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


wow!! is this available only in china?


----------



## jenaps

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!



more details please!


----------



## Poohbaby616

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!



Those are beautiful. When were they released? Are they still available for purchase?


----------



## oceanblueapril

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


May I ask when was this collection released? Is this pink mop?
Thank you!


----------



## Poohbaby616

Poohbaby616 said:


> Those are beautiful. When were they released? Are they still available for purchase?



Sorry I just saw all the replies. Guess everyone had the same question.


----------



## bhurry

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!



Ahhhhhhh, why do we not get the opportunity to have these beautiful pieces.  I would have loved to have this.  When was this release?


----------



## JewelryLover101

Well I guess there goes the theory of pink MOP for the holiday pendant! I can't imagine they would release it as the holiday pendant right on the heels of releasing it as a China exclusive (especially considering how big the China/Asian market is for VCA).


----------



## Tsunami

I assume this is already sold out since Chinese Valentine's Day was last week.


----------



## Dong9

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


These are beautiful! Pink mop with yg Thanks for sharing! Were these sold in hongkong and other part of asia too?


----------



## louise_elouise

So beautiful!! Can we get our hands on these somehow??


----------



## bhurry

Dong9 said:


> These are beautiful! Pink mop with yg Thanks for sharing! Were these sold in hongkong and other part of asia too?


Yes I wonder if any membershere from Asia bought this and could share pics?? It’s gorgeous


----------



## gagabag

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


Oh dear God, I’d be in so much trouble if this comes in earrings or 10/20 motifs!


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Oh dear God, I’d be in so much trouble if this comes in earrings or 10/20 motifs!


Same here I am trying to unsee it for now so I don’t get in more trouble haha


----------



## fice16

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!



Oh sorry, i didn’t see all the new posts.  
Delete my questions...


----------



## Candy_landy

I found this. Pink MOP too?


----------



## bhurry

Candy_landy said:


> I found this. Pink MOP too?
> 
> View attachment 4838815



OMG I just died.  Yellow gold and Pink is so gorgeous.  I need this!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Candy_landy said:


> I found this. Pink MOP too?
> 
> View attachment 4838815


I wonder if this is regular MOP that has a pink tint to it or a slight filter? I went to the IG and she said she purchased at Ginza.


----------



## DoubleCs

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!



I could see that everyone is as excited as I was when I first saw these lovely pieces.

They are only available in China but I’m not sure if VCA would eventually bring them out of China market, knowing that so many ladies would go crazy over them.


----------



## greyish14

I have seen these pictures as well, however I’m fairly certain these are reps and not actually produced by VCA. I’ve seen on the Chinese app RED (a social media sharing/e-commerce app) several posts of the so-called “limited edition”, the op were either rep sellers/factories or people who commissioned jewellers to make them. It’s a shame VCA doesn’t actually make pink MOP though, it would look absolutely beautiful. Hopefully someday!


----------



## surfer

I asked an Sa in hk and she said it’s not likely to be authentic  she knows nothing of it and checked with her manager too.


----------



## lynne_ross

Oh no I was hoping these were real


----------



## bhurry

surfer said:


> I asked an Sa in hk and she said it’s not likely to be authentic  she knows nothing of it and checked with her manager too.


Oh how sad.


----------



## surfer

It could be real but actually normal mop, my other SA told me that they might be from the ginza boutique. Either way it’s not pink mop apparently


----------



## JewelryLover101

greyish14 said:


> I have seen these pictures as well, however I’m fairly certain these are reps and not actually produced by VCA. I’ve seen on the Chinese app RED (a social media sharing/e-commerce app) several posts of the so-called “limited edition”, the op were either rep sellers/factories or people who commissioned jewellers to make them. It’s a shame VCA doesn’t actually make pink MOP though, it would look absolutely beautiful. Hopefully someday!


I’m not sure about this particular pendant, but I know for a fact that VCA has made pink mother of pearl in the past. I forget what year they were released, but the Sweet Alhambra heart pendant and earrings were made in pink mother of pearl. I believe this was another Asia exclusive and was quite a few years ago at this point.


----------



## susan08

I went to her IG and she commented it’s white MOP. I think it’s just the light that make it pink.


Candy_landy said:


> I found this. Pink MOP too?
> 
> View attachment 4838815


----------



## Alena21

I also think it is going to be the PMOP with whatever gold. They need it to sell and they need to make it cheap for maximum profit. Last year one didn't sell as well as they thought it would.  So my money is on the Pink Mother Of Pearl. Most likely I'll pass on it and get some of the new releases.


----------



## cloee

With all the pink/rose gold hype, PMOP will be an easy sell for them. I, for one, will want this as I missed out on the pink porcelain holiday pendant.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> I also think it is going to be the PMOP with whatever gold. They need it to sell and they need to make it cheap for maximum profit. Last year one didn't sell as well as they thought it would.  So my money is on the Pink Mother Of Pearl. Most likely I'll pass on it and get some of the new releases.


I think it depends on whether they just released pink mother of pearl as an exclusive in China. If they did that, there is no way that they would also use it for the holiday pendant (in my opinion) given how big the Chinese market is for VCA.

Although if it is fake and there was no such release, then maybe


----------



## lynne_ross

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think it depends on whether they just released pink mother of pearl as an exclusive in China. If they did that, there is no way that they would also use it for the holiday pendant (in my opinion) given how big the Chinese market is for VCA.
> 
> Although if it is fake and there was no such release, then maybe


The HK SAs have not heard of it so I assume it is a false report. It could be altered photo of white mop or a straight up fake but I am certain no such release was made recently.


----------



## Meowwu

Anyone in team “not pink please”? I am not a fan of pink. I’d much prefer other stones. At the same time with the new October release, I think everyone will be happy regardless of the holiday pendent outcome.
Holiday earrings are welcomed though!!


----------



## Alena21

JewelryLover101 said:


> I think it depends on whether they just released pink mother of pearl as an exclusive in China. If they did that, there is no way that they would also use it for the holiday pendant (in my opinion) given how big the Chinese market is for VCA.
> 
> Although if it is fake and there was no such release, then maybe


I don't think there was such a release.  Even if there was why not..  there was pink porcelain holiday pendant and pink porcelain special release for the Middle East market in the past.


----------



## innerpeace85

Meowwu said:


> Anyone in team “not pink please”? I am not a fan of pink. I’d much prefer other stones. At the same time with the new October release, I think everyone will be happy regardless of the holiday pendent outcome.
> Holiday earrings are welcomed though!!



I am with you. Cant do pale pink or pink MOP. I wouldnt mind raspberry pink though.


----------



## surfer

innerpeace85 said:


> I am with you. Cant do pale pink or pink MOP. I wouldnt mind raspberry pink though.


I am on team ‘any and all pinks’


----------



## Phoenix123

innerpeace85 said:


> I am with you. Cant do pale pink or pink MOP. I wouldnt mind raspberry pink though.



Same. I can't really do pale pink.


----------



## oranGetRee

Literally checking this thread every few hours. I really hope for good news soon!


----------



## JAS798015

oranGetRee said:


> Literally checking this thread every few hours. I really hope for good news soon!


- glad i’m not the only one


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> I don't think there was such a release.  Even if there was why not..  there was pink porcelain holiday pendant and pink porcelain special release for the Middle East market in the past.


Yes, but I can’t imagine releasing two Vintage Alhambra pendants in pink mother of pearl within the span of a month. I personally would never buy a holiday pendant in pmop if I just bought the regular Alhambra pendant in pmop the month before. But probably a moot point since it seems to be a fake anyways.


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> I am on team ‘any and all pinks’


Me, too - obviously


----------



## surfer

Notorious Pink said:


> Me, too - obviously


Obviously my dear twin


----------



## bhurry

Last year we got some info about this time right?  I forgot who it was but she was able to squeeze infor from her SA.  The SA i am working with never has info until it’s been released.


----------



## Dong9

I noticed the 2019 holiday pendant isn’t available for purchase on their site anymore (they were still available a few days ago). cant wait to see 2020 LE up on their site! Only a few weeks away. Has anyone purchased it off from their site before?


----------



## DS2006

Dong9 said:


> I noticed the 2019 holiday pendant isn’t available for purchase on their site anymore (they were still available a few days ago). cant wait to see 2020 LE up on their site! Only a few weeks away. Has anyone purchased it off from their site before?



It's still on the US site (but you have to call and not order from the site). Interesting that after a year they apparently haven't sold all of those after a year.


----------



## kimber418

Dong9 said:


> I noticed the 2019 holiday pendant isn’t available for purchase on their site anymore (they were still available a few days ago). cant wait to see 2020 LE up on their site! Only a few weeks away. Has anyone purchased it off from their site before?



Last year I bought my Holiday Pendant from my SA in USA but I also purchased another Holiday Pendant on the website for my new daughter-in-law that lives in Bali.   The pendant came super fast and was very easy.


----------



## louise_elouise

** crickets**

no news yet?  I texted my SA, nothing


----------



## lisawhit

October 1


----------



## Candy_landy

lisawhit said:


> October 1


every year it is sold from October 1, but the information appears earlier

so, i m waiting with you girls!


----------



## lisawhit

Candy_landy said:


> every year it is sold from October 1, but the information appears earlier
> 
> so, i m waiting with you girls!


 
we usually know by now but ma SA says we won't know until Oct 1 this year....


----------



## cafecreme15

lisawhit said:


> we usually know by now but ma SA says we won't know until Oct 1 this year....


Perhaps the internal approval and planning process was delayed due to COVID.


----------



## bhurry

louise_elouise said:


> ** crickets**
> 
> no news yet?  I texted my SA, nothing


Same here, I texted my SA at NM and another one in NY and they kept saying not until 1 Oct.  someone must have something as it can’t just magically appear in the VCA store


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> Perhaps the internal approval and planning process was delayed due to COVID.


I would think that they have the holiday pendant for the following year planned at least a year in advance to allow time for production, but who knows


----------



## nycmamaofone

JewelryLover101 said:


> I would think that they have the holiday pendant for the following year planned at least a year in advance to allow time for production, but who knows


I agree.  But they seem low on stock so maybe it was hard to produce? I’m still waiting for the large Frivole earrings, which is sold out. Has anyone else had this experience: wanting something that is sold out?


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> I agree.  But they seem low on stock so maybe it was hard to produce? I’m still waiting for the large Frivole earrings, which is sold out. Has anyone else had this experience: wanting something that is sold out?


 Most likely just driving up the brand. So next time they say jump customers say how high.   
It is all exclusive and difficult to find when actually it is not. Last time when i went to check a certain item it was " oh buy now because it is only one in the whole country " . Yeah until another one comes in. I told them to literary STOP THIS S*^T!!! And then they are "why did you stop buying from us"? When I want to spend tens of thousands of dollars I don't want it to be stressful.  I do it to pamper myself and to enjoy the whole process. This is what luxury shopping is about. The pressure and pushing something on me turns me off. There are plenty of other places I can bring my money to and have the experience I seek! End of rant. Still mad they pressured me for full deposit for the new releases.


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> Most likely just driving up the brand. So next time they say jump customers say how high.
> It is all exclusive and difficult to find when actually it is not. Last time when i went to check a certain item it was " oh buy now because it is only one in the whole country " . Yeah until another one comes in. I told them to literary STOP THIS S*^T!!! And then they are "why did you stop buying from us"? When I want to spend tens of thousands of dollars I don't want it to be stressful.  I do it to pamper myself and to enjoy the whole process. This is what luxury shopping is about. The pressure and pushing something on me turns me off. There are plenty of other places I can bring my money to and have the experience I seek! End of rant. Still mad they pressured me for full deposit for the new releases.


Not unless someone wants to  have the latest and greatest on day 1, or has FOMO, I see no reason to rush paying upfront. Retail therapy should never be stressful!


----------



## say brooke

bhurry said:


> Last year we got some info about this time right?  I forgot who it was but she was able to squeeze infor from her SA.  The SA i am working with never has info until it’s been released.


Yes, it was me!


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> Not unless someone wants to  have the latest and greatest on day 1, or has FOMO, I see no reason to rush paying upfront. Retail therapy should never be stressful!


I absolutely agree.


----------



## gagabag

say brooke said:


> Yes, it was me!


any luck this year, hun?


----------



## oceanblueapril

Checking everyday to see possible update


----------



## lswvivien

Would like to know too...


----------



## GlitterEyebags

I really want them to make a guilloche with the diamond center for this year’s holiday pendant


----------



## xsimplicity

GlitterEyebags said:


> I really want them to make a guilloche with the diamond center for this year’s holiday pendant



If they do, then I hope it’s in rose gold otherwise I can’t justify having the regular pendant and the holiday pendant


----------



## Candy_landy

GlitterEyebags said:


> I really want them to make a guilloche with the diamond center for this year’s holiday pendant


They did a magic size guilloche pendant and a ring in new collection, so I think it will be smth another, not guilloche


----------



## nycmamaofone

GlitterEyebags said:


> I really want them to make a guilloche with the diamond center for this year’s holiday pendant


If they did, I’d have to get it. Somehow lol.


----------



## Dong9

GlitterEyebags said:


> I really want them to make a guilloche with the diamond center for this year’s holiday pendant


That will be lovely. Or id be happy with something red tone, i feel like they havent done one in red for a while. maybe carnelian yg with a diamond ❤️


----------



## ShoooSh

someone is dying here


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

I think we need to be prepared for the possibility that:

1. there is no holiday pendant this year (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)
2. the holiday pendant may be delayed like everything else
3. VCA is trying to acquire as much PMOP as possible and working overtime to deliver what will be a hot seller

I would said, "take it easy", but given how turbulent and uncertain this year had been, it is so nice to have something to look forward to. Even if it is frivolous ....

One SA did tell me that he had not received any news officially but had been told by many customers that it will be PMOP. He was totally baffled.


----------



## kimikaze

There will definitely be a Limited Edition pendant this year 
My sales assistant told me they had a long training day in preparation for what is going to launch in the next few months. They also said that the marketing team stay tight lipped about the colour reveal so as to keep it a secret! 
Finally, I got......as time passes, the colour will reveal itself?! Mysterious and cryptic


----------



## sammix3

kimikaze said:


> There will definitely be a Limited Edition pendant this year
> My sales assistant told me they had a long training day in preparation for what is going to launch in the next few months. They also said that the marketing team stay tight lipped about the colour reveal so as to keep it a secret!
> Finally, I got......as time passes, the colour will reveal itself?! Mysterious and cryptic


I wonder what else is launching other than the October pieces.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Stardust Andromeda said:


> I think we need to be prepared for the possibility that:
> 
> 1. there is no holiday pendant this year (NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)
> 2. the holiday pendant may be delayed like everything else
> 3. VCA is trying to acquire as much PMOP as possible and working overtime to deliver what will be a hot seller
> 
> I would said, "take it easy", but given how turbulent and uncertain this year had been, it is so nice to have something to look forward to. Even if it is frivolous ....
> 
> One SA did tell me that he had not received any news officially but had been told by many customers that it will be PMOP. He was totally baffled.


Lol, ”he had been told by many customers”...I like how people are so self-confident


----------



## kimber418

"One SA did tell me that he had not received any news officially but had been told by many customers that it will be PMOP. He was totally baffled."

I highly doubt it will be PMOP since the holiday pendant was pink a few years ago.


----------



## Candy_landy

The fact that the pendant will be - exactly, I saw a screenshot with new products, but there was a gap in the place of the Holiday pendant. My assumption that it will be PMOP is based on the fact that it was made for a new watch. Would they develop a new stone just for them? I don't think so


----------



## beansbeans

Do you think they'll do a pendant with a center gemstone other than diamond? Say, RG guilloche with a pink sapphire?


----------



## lisawhit

beansbeans said:


> Do you think they'll do a pendant with a center gemstone other than diamond? Say, RG guilloche with a pink sapphire?


interesting thought


----------



## jenaps

kimikaze said:


> Finally, I got......as time passes, the colour will reveal itself?! Mysterious and cryptic



Hmmmm I feel like I’m in a mystery game!


----------



## bhurry

I would be ok with PMOP with pink sapphire lol since we already had pink before with diamond center.


----------



## bhurry

You guys think it’s possible they will change the shape of this year’s HP?


----------



## rhm

God I sincerely hope not. That star shaped thing they rolled out a few years back was no bueno.


----------



## innerpeace85

bhurry said:


> You guys think it’s possible they will change the shape of this year’s HP?



I hope not! I can't do butterflies, stars or hearts in jewelry


----------



## bhurry

rhm said:


> God I sincerely hope not. That star shaped thing they rolled out a few years back was no bueno.


Yes definitely not a fan of the star shape for pendant.


----------



## cafecreme15

If the price increase rumors are to be believed, this year’s pendant will cost at least 5% more than in previous years, and I think it was $3550 last year! No thanks


----------



## Comfortably Numb

I think I need to stop checking this thread until someone PM's me with the result


----------



## kimber418

I hope it is not pink.  I will pass if it is.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Comfortably Numb said:


> I think I need to stop checking this thread until someone PM's me with the result



Ok, and it took me all of 53 minutes to blow this plan...


----------



## bhurry

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok, and it took me all of 53 minutes to blow this plan...


Ha ha, I said the same thing.  At least you lasted 53 minutes, I just keep refreshing the page.


----------



## JewelryLover101

kimber418 said:


> "One SA did tell me that he had not received any news officially but had been told by many customers that it will be PMOP. He was totally baffled."
> 
> I highly doubt it will be PMOP since the holiday pendant was pink a few years ago.


I agree with this. I think PMOP in virtually the same shade as the pink porcelain would be a tough sell for everyone who already has the porcelain pendant. However, stranger things have happened. I was shocked that they used blue porcelain last year in virtually the same shade as the agate that they had just released.


----------



## rhm

Didn't they release the below gold mop watch that looks very similar to the October to-be-released pink mop watch back in 2018 along with that year's gold mop holiday pendant? If this is the trend, I think this year's holiday pendant will be pink mop with rose gold as that's the combination for October release.


----------



## xsimplicity

rhm said:


> Didn't they release the below gold mop watch that looks very similar to the October to-be-released pink mop watch back in 2018 along with that year's gold mop holiday pendant? If this is the trend, I think this year's holiday pendant will be pink mop with rose gold as that's the combination for October release.



I hope you’re right. I missed out on the pink porcelain and would snatch up PMOP in a heart beat, especially in rose gold. I think regardless of what they come out with, some people will want it and others won’t. I don’t think the fact that they released something similar in the past will affect their decision. Didn’t they release MOP in all of the golds already? And I believe yellow gold and white gold were released only 2 years apart. Pink porcelain was released at least 5 years ago.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pink MOP would be so different that the pink porcelain in my eyes..... I hope that is it! Ohhhhhh VCA is hard to resist


----------



## sammix3

rhm said:


> Didn't they release the below gold mop watch that looks very similar to the October to-be-released pink mop watch back in 2018 along with that year's gold mop holiday pendant? If this is the trend, I think this year's holiday pendant will be pink mop with rose gold as that's the combination for October release.
> 
> View attachment 4843342


Great observation!  Maybe it really is PMOP


----------



## HADASSA

bhurry said:


> I would be ok with PMOP with pink sapphire lol since we already had pink before with diamond center.


This will indeed be very different with the pink sapphire...hmmmm....


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> @Stardust Andromeda, I would love your guess on this year's pendant
> View attachment 4834936





rhm said:


> Didn't they release the below gold mop watch that looks very similar to the October to-be-released pink mop watch back in 2018 along with that year's gold mop holiday pendant? If this is the trend, I think this year's holiday pendant will be pink mop with rose gold as that's the combination for October release.
> 
> View attachment 4843342





sammix3 said:


> Great observation!  Maybe it really is PMOP


Observation of PMOP made about nine pages back (thanks to @ShoooSh for posting pics)...it's all speculation until the info is "leaked." PMOP in PG with a pink sapphire will be an interesting difference as suggested by @bhurry.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I don't  even wear vca but I keep checking  this thread lol! I admit I'm so curious  to see what it will be.


----------



## DA Club

JewelryLover101 said:


> I agree with this. I think PMOP in virtually the same shade as the pink porcelain would be a tough sell for everyone who already has the porcelain pendant. However, stranger things have happened. I was shocked that they used blue porcelain last year in virtually the same shade as the agate that they had just released.


Agree! I barely ever wear my pink porcelain as is so if they do PMOP it’ll be a pass for me.


----------



## JewelryLover101

cafecreme15 said:


> If the price increase rumors are to be believed, this year’s pendant will cost at least 5% more than in previous years, and I think it was $3550 last year! No thanks


Luckily the price of the pendant does vary with the material used. For some reason, the porcelain pieces seem to be more expensive than the stone pieces. I think the porcelain pendant last year was a couple of hundred dollars more than the gold mop from the previous year. So if rumors are to be believed and the stone this year is pink mop, chances are it may be a wash in terms of the price compared to last year (even with the increase).


----------



## sammix3

Still no news?


----------



## rk4265

My sa told me she would know at the end of the month


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Price increase on 9/24 and probably around 5%.


----------



## ShoooSh

Its funny my SA reached out to me asking if im already aware of the color since i update her yearly ahead of time before her own boss


----------



## rk4265

ShoooSh said:


> Its funny my SA reached out to me asking if im already aware of the color since i update her yearly ahead of time before her own boss


That is funny!


----------



## sakuraboo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Price increase on 9/24 and probably around 5%.


 is this is the US or worldwide? Thanks


----------



## koeeeee

sakuraboo said:


> is this is the US or worldwide? Thanks



Worldwide I believe.


----------



## ShoooSh

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Price increase on 9/24 and probably around 5%.


As per my SA its only for High Jewelry


----------



## susan08

ShoooSh said:


> Its funny my SA reached out to me asking if im already aware of the color since i update her yearly ahead of time before her own boss



You made my day!
Is her own boss getting info from her earlier than boss of boss?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShoooSh said:


> As per my SA its only for High Jewelry


Oh thank God!
I just murdered my wallet on H bags so I can't run out and buy any VCA prior to increase.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh thank God!
> I just murdered my wallet on H bags so I can't run out and buy any VCA prior to increase.



My sa says it‘s on everything... I already murdered my wallet for H and I mean brutally murdered and i just murdered it again (if such a thing is possible) with the pink limited sapphire Frivole.


----------



## rk4265

My sa says it’s everything too


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Per my SA, the increase will happen on 9/24 and it will be on most of the merchandise and the increase is up to 5%.


----------



## say brooke

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Per my SA, the increase will happen on 9/24 and it will be on most of the merchandise and the increase is up to 5%.


Yes! Thats what Ive been told too. Wish they would give us a break this year!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

say brooke said:


> Yes! Thats what Ive been told too. Wish they would give us a break this year!



Ok actually a minor correction, high jewelry and watches go up on 9/17 and the rest on 9/24.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My sa says it‘s on everything... I already murdered my wallet for H and I mean brutally murdered and i just murdered it again (if such a thing is possible) with the pink limited sapphire Frivole.


Well aren't u just the bad news fairy hahhahahahhah
Kidding. Sucks. Oh well. Lots to be thankful for so I'll get over it.


----------



## ShoooSh

susan08 said:


> You made my day!
> Is her own boss getting info from her earlier than boss of boss?


Exactly My SA is updated every year ahead of her boss & top management!
I remember years ago when we first started getting info here about LE Colors etc, there was this snobby nosed up SA that was completely shocked & ego-hurt when I contacted her & inquired about enlisting my name For the LE & I mentioned the color (which wasnt announced by VCA but tpf community was already aware).

SA: but still no announcement madam! Me: dear just Please enlist my name, I'm assuring u the color,its a matter of time.
SA (still dying how come I got the holly info before her): MADAM ITS NOT ANNOUNCED!! & may I ask where did u get the info from?! 
Me: online sources
SA: Oh! I suggest u no longer believe Any source except our official website www.vca.com, else its zero credibility madam.
I saw her face in a few weeks later when I visited to check the LE which had the exact color I informed her about and No! I got it off another SA in the very same store


----------



## Poohbaby616

I tried to source the pmop from China and was told they never came out with anything in pink. So I’m still hopeful that the holiday pendant will be in pmop.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Poohbaby616 said:


> I tried to source the pmop from China and was told they never came out with anything in pink. So I’m still hopeful that the holiday pendant will be in pmop.


Yes it seems the photos of China exclusive pmop pieces may not be authentic. I guess we’ll just have to patiently wait a bit longer to find out what this year HP will be..


----------



## Candy_landy

a week before the start of sales pendants should definitely appears in the boutiques. Even if we don't get any information sooner it should appear after 20 September


----------



## lisawhit

since 2020 has been such a unicorn, it's going to be turquoise 

PS - just my humble guess....like last year and the year before that.......


----------



## rhm

Do you guys think the releases will be announced right after the upcoming price increase? I think they might be weary of increasing prices right after releasing pieces and upsetting potential customers.


----------



## HADASSA

rhm said:


> Do you guys think the releases will be announced right after the upcoming price increase? I think they might be weary of increasing prices right after releasing pieces and upsetting potential customers.


There is a price INCREASE/DECREASE just about a week or two before the time of the LE Pendant launch. The price quoted for the LE Pendant normally holds.

And you are right, VCA needs to be wary of any price increases at this time given the current economic climate. Many of us will be more deliberate in our purchases and not allow these (rumours of) price increases make us run out and purchase pieces like hot cakes. That fear mongering needs to stop...


----------



## HADASSA

lisawhit said:


> since 2020 has been such a unicorn, it's going to be turquoise
> 
> PS - just my humble guess....like last year and the year before that.......


Lisa. I laughed so hard when I saw this...you are just as delusional as I am (hugs, love, laugh)


----------



## louise_elouise

Just saw my SA, she said mid this week she should know!!!


----------



## sammix3

louise_elouise said:


> Just saw my SA, she said mid this week she should know!!!


That’s great news!  Please report back as soon as you find out


----------



## hxw5218

DoubleCs said:


> View attachment 4838282
> 
> View attachment 4838283
> 
> View attachment 4838284
> 
> Chinese Valentines Day special. Hopefully we can have something similar for their holiday special!


Hi there! May I ask where did you get these pictures? I live in China and I've never seen these pink mop in any social media platforms? These are indeed gorgeous tho!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

hxw5218 said:


> Hi there! May I ask where did you get these pictures? I live in China and I've never seen these pink mop in any social media platforms? These are indeed gorgeous tho!!



I just searched Red and found quite a few posts about this.

And my Sa said while he’s no aware of this Chinese valentine special collection, they are going to have PMOP watch on 10/1.

If all this is true I think this year’s holiday pendant could very well be PMOP.


----------



## gaplife

Do you need to put your name down on a waitlist for the holiday pendant? Or just walk into any boutique to buy it? Thanks


----------



## HADASSA

gaplife said:


> Do you need to put your name down on a waitlist for the holiday pendant? Or just walk into any boutique to buy it? Thanks


Might be wise to be on a list but last year some SAs said "first come, first served."


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Poohbaby616 said:


> I tried to source the pmop from China and was told they never came out with anything in pink. So I’m still hopeful that the holiday pendant will be in pmop.





hxw5218 said:


> Hi there! May I ask where did you get these pictures? I live in China and I've never seen these pink mop in any social media platforms? These are indeed gorgeous tho!!


Very sad day indeed when reps garner more excitement than the real McCoy ... LOL ...


----------



## ShoooSh

Its official here in Dubai 5% increase on 24/9/2020


----------



## periogirl28

Update, my SA in Asia says only increase for pieces above € 100k. I am safe!


----------



## ShoooSh

Its official here in Dubai

5% increase on 24/9 on fashion jewelry


----------



## pixiesparkle

ShoooSh said:


> Its official here in Dubai
> 
> 5% increase on 24/9 on fashion jewelry


Did you have a price increase earlier this year in Dubai? I’m based in Australia and we already had one back in April or May if I remember correctly. My SA confirmed this upcoming increase will not affect us as it has already happened earlier.


----------



## ShoooSh

pixiesparkle said:


> Did you have a price increase earlier this year in Dubai? I’m based in Australia and we already had one back in April or May if I remember correctly. My SA confirmed this upcoming increase will not affect us as it has already happened earlier.


Its the first this year


----------



## klynneann

My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:



He also suggested that we pre-order.


----------



## louise_elouise

klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.


So cruel!!


----------



## klynneann

Also, I've been keeping track of VCA prices for a fair number of Alhambra, Frivole, Perlee and Rose de Noel items for the last few years (mostly back to 2014, but for some pieces I go back to 2008) and I think it's worth noting that the last price increase was 9/4/2018.  Maybe these two brands are apples to oranges, but Tiffany has had TWO prices increases THIS year.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.


Checking my wallet...phew...CC still there to purchase elsewhere


----------



## xianni

hope this year is turquoise because this year is so so so different!


----------



## Candy_landy

klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.


Ok, now we know that it will be in yellow gold


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.


I’m surprised they revealed the metal already!


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> I’m surprised they revealed the metal already!





Candy_landy said:


> Ok, now we know that it will be in yellow gold


Ha, I didn't even notice lol.  Too busy looking at the part that's covered up.  Now I'm nervous - I hope this really is it and not a photo that was used from last year...


----------



## bhurry

klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.


Oh man, this is just so mean.   How can we pre-order if we don’t know what it is?


----------



## sammix3

klynneann said:


> Ha, I didn't even notice lol.  Too busy looking at the part that's covered up.  Now I'm nervous - I hope this really is it and not a photo that was used from last year...


Do you think he’s revealing that it’s YG or just a pic?


----------



## HADASSA

Candy_landy said:


> Ok, now we know that it will be in yellow gold





nicole0612 said:


> I’m surprised they revealed the metal already!





klynneann said:


> Ha, I didn't even notice lol.  Too busy looking at the part that's covered up.  Now I'm nervous - I hope this really is it and not a photo that was used from last year...


Could just be your SA showing initiative.


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Could just be your SA showing initiative.





sammix3 said:


> Do you think he’s revealing that it’s YG or just a pic?


There were several pages and the rest of it was all the new items that have come out recently - the Guilloche, Blue Agate, Chalcedony and Grey MOP Magic Alhambra long pendants; the onyx/WG pave 2-motif earring; and the PMOP/RG Guilloche watch I posted.  All had current prices.  There was also a paragraph about the Holiday Pendant - how it's limited and "never repeated with a single diamond in the center."  Which leads me to believe it will be a diamond center, not a different stone as was being guessed.  I'm going to say that it's probably YG.  But that's just my best guess!


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> There were several pages and the rest of it was all the new items that have come out recently - the Guilloche, Blue Agate, Chalcedony and Grey MOP Magic Alhambra long pendants; the onyx/WG pave 2-motif earring; and the PMOP/RG Guilloche watch I posted.  All had current prices.  There was also a paragraph about the Holiday Pendant - how it's limited and "never repeated with a single diamond in the center."  Which leads me to believe it will be a diamond center, not a different stone as was being guessed.  I'm going to say that it's probably YG.  But that's just my best guess!


Info will trickle in slowly...it's almost the middle of September.


----------



## HADASSA

Anyone else having issues with duplicated posts from a laptop or desktop. I know I am off topic here - this is the second time today this has happened. Mods can you please enlighten me? And you can feel free to move to appropriate thread. Thank you.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m going to the boutique on Friday. Hopefully I can find something out.


----------



## nicole0612

No doubt your SA will try to sell it to you then, regardless of whether they have any information about it or not!


----------



## CDNinNYC

Oooh, I wonder if he's being cheeky and it's a purple stone.  Would be lovely with the yg.



klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.


----------



## Croissant

lisawhit said:


> since 2020 has been such a unicorn, it's going to be turquoise
> 
> PS - just my humble guess....like last year and the year before that.......


ugh i hope not. enough blue!


----------



## katetea

klynneann said:


> My SA sent out a "Newsletter" just recently that included this:
> 
> View attachment 4847055
> 
> He also suggested that we pre-order.



Is that rose gold or yellow gold? It's hard for me to tell!


----------



## Croissant

katetea said:


> Is that rose gold or yellow gold? It's hard for me to tell!


ive zoomed in to catch a glimpse of the corners..lol ....it definitely looks like yellow gold and i cant see any color peeking out from the corners


----------



## bhurry

Croissant said:


> ive zoomed in to catch a glimpse of the corners..lol ....it definitely looks like yellow gold and i cant see any color peeking out from the corners



You know I tried to do the same thing with zooming, not sure if it’s the shadow but looks like a dark color stone.  You guys don’t think this could be a Grey MOP in YG?


----------



## Croissant

bhurry said:


> You know I tried to do the same thing with zooming, not sure if it’s the shadow but looks like a dark color stone.  You guys don’t think this could be a Grey MOP in YG?


ugh how boring! i hope vca wont be boring. id like a totally different stone to commemorate a totally crazy year


----------



## Poohbaby616

I also hope it’s not gmop either. That will be very disappointing. Especially since they just released the pendant. Also there’s so much hype this year with all the SA’s being so tight lipped. Fingers crossed it will be something more special.


----------



## bhurry

Croissant said:


> ugh how boring! i hope vca wont be boring. id like a totally different stone to commemorate a totally crazy year


Yes same here, need something new.


----------



## Candy_landy

I see dark inserts in the picture and I think it's just part of the image, the pendant is completely closed.
I hope it will be smth pink or raspberry


----------



## bhurry

I need a happy color stone please VCA lol


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I still believe it’s going to be PMOP.


----------



## oranGetRee

There goes my wish for it to be a guilloche with diamond in rose gold


----------



## fluffywings21

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I still believe it’s going to be PMOP.


I agree. I think it's going to be yellow gold with PMOP.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

fluffywings21 said:


> I agree. I think it's going to be yellow gold with PMOP.



I personally feel pink gold goes better with PMOP, so if it’s indeed PMOP I hope it comes with pink gold. Well whatever it is I know I’ll be getting it because I don’t want to have a discontinuity in my collection of holiday pendants


----------



## say brooke

It really could be a purple color stone, like somebody mentioned. Why would they use purple to cover the stone??


----------



## vanessa_karie

say brooke said:


> It really could be a purple color stone, like somebody mentioned. Why would they use purple to cover the stone??


Oh purple!!!  I would be over the moon if the colour stone is purple


----------



## baghagg

I believe there is a stone purple agate..  I don't know anything about it's properties, though.


----------



## Gracilan

say brooke said:


> It really could be a purple color stone, like somebody mentioned. Why would they use purple to cover the stone??



..maybe the purple covering is a subtle clue, the actual stone probably IS purple!


----------



## bhurry

HADASSA said:


> Info will trickle in slowly...it's almost the middle of September.


Well whatever part of the world you are, it’s already middle of Sept so hoping any time now we should get some info.


----------



## bhurry

vanessa_karie said:


> Oh purple!!!  I would be over the moon if the colour stone is purple


I don’t know what to think if it is purple, not to keen in having a grape color stone but would be open to maybe a lilac or something softer shade.


----------



## vanessa_karie

bhurry said:


> I don’t know what to think if it is purple, not to keen in having a grape color stone but would be open to maybe a lilac or something softer shade.


I'm happy with both.. lilac sounds lush


----------



## expatwife

My SA in Singapore confirmed price increase on all lines on Sept 24


----------



## kimber418

I will not purchase if it is dark purple.  Not my color- I think it would be a bomb.  Purple is a color you either like or hate- especially dark purple-  not for high end jewelry, thank you! (For me)


----------



## 911snowball

Agree 100% kimber!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

vanessa_karie said:


> I'm happy with both.. lilac sounds lush



If you look at the PMOP pictures posted, it does look lilac under certain lighting. So my bet is still on PMOP


----------



## klynneann

OuiCestLaVie said:


> If you look at the PMOP pictures posted, it does look lilac under certain lighting. So my bet is still on PMOP


I think it's PMOP too, based on the watch having come out, but I agree with another poster that RG would look nicer than YG, and the watch was in RG. Oh, who knows?! lol  But the speculation is fun.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

klynneann said:


> I think it's PMOP too, based on the watch having come out, but I agree with another poster that RG would look nicer than YG, and the watch was in RG. Oh, who knows?! lol  But the speculation is fun.



I believe I’m the one that said RG would look better than YG


----------



## klynneann

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I believe I’m the one that said RG would look better than YG


Well I agree with you!    But I guess we'll see if VCA agrees with us.


----------



## bhurry

klynneann said:


> Well I agree with you!    But I guess we'll see if VCA agrees with us.


If only VCA would listen to our recommendations, life would be good lol


----------



## Croissant

i've never looked twice at the holiday pendants and now suddenly i can't wait to find out and if i love it, buy one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

klynneann said:


> Well I agree with you!    But I guess we'll see if VCA agrees with us.


+1!!!!!!!! PMOP RGHW!!!! Pleaseeeeee


----------



## aki_sato

Israeli_Flava said:


> +1!!!!!!!! PMOP RGHW!!!! Pleaseeeeee


If this is the case, I’ll be running to the store


----------



## Alena21

I'm annoyed there is no news yet...


----------



## Sclim1

I heard it directly from my SA that PMOP will be available as SO in October so I don't think it will be the holiday pendant this year  Still hoping for someone with intel to post soon!


----------



## fluffywings21

Alena21 said:


> I'm annoyed there is no news yet...


Same.....i have developed an unhealthy obsession with checking this page


----------



## classiccashmerelady

Alena21 said:


> I'm annoyed there is no news yet...


ME. TOO. 
For the last 4 years, I have followed the holiday pendant thread, waited for the big reveal, and then been really disappointed. I am ready for someone to put me out of my misery already.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

fluffywings21 said:


> Same.....i have developed an unhealthy obsession with checking this page





classiccashmerelady said:


> ME. TOO.
> For the last 4 years, I have followed the holiday pendant thread, waited for the big reveal, and then been really disappointed. I am ready for someone to put me out of my misery already.



OMG me too, I keep texting my SA back and forth and still no news yet! We are already into October!!! HOWWWW? Do I portion some $$$ for this holiday pendant or spend it elsewhere? SOMEONE LMK ASAPPPP LOLLLL


----------



## Candy_landy

last year the first photo appeared on September 16


----------



## hopiko

Alena21 said:


> I'm annoyed there is no news yet...


+1


----------



## floridamama

Still checking and hoping for news


----------



## bhurry

twinzluvagrl said:


> OMG me too, I keep texting my SA back and forth and still no news yet! We are already into October!!! HOWWWW? Do I portion some $$$ for this holiday pendant or spend it elsewhere? SOMEONE LMK ASAPPPP LOLLLL



Yes you are exactly right.  How do we budget for it if we don’t know what it is and also with pending price increase, this is too stressful.  Someone put us out of our misery and give some details.


----------



## MissCheetah

I hope it will be in PMOP or mauve sevres porcelain  with rose gold chain


----------



## CATEYES

MissCheetah said:


> I hope it will be in PMOP or mauve sevres porcelain  with rose gold chain
> 
> View attachment 4851281


Wow this is very girlie and lovey!!


----------



## hb925

I keep refreshing hoping someone has some intel. I just want to know and move on already!


----------



## cloee

Anxiously waiting as well to know if  I should give some of my money to VCA or everything to Hermès 
I would really like PMOP with RG. 
No update from my SA as well


----------



## kimber418

twinzluvagrl said:


> OMG me too, I keep texting my SA back and forth and still no news yet! We are already into October!!! HOWWWW? Do I portion some $$$ for this holiday pendant or spend it elsewhere? SOMEONE LMK ASAPPPP LOLLLL


It is only September 17 where I live.


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi All. I’ve been looking through the VCA threads and everyone’s beautiful pieces are making me revisit the slippery slope.
I looked back at my communications with my SA last year, and he told me about the holiday pendant on Sep 21st.


----------



## smallfry

MissCheetah said:


> I hope it will be in PMOP or mauve sevres porcelain  with rose gold chain
> 
> View attachment 4851281


Did you photoshop that beautiful light purple in?  I absolutely love it!


----------



## DS2006

My guess is that since there is a price increase on Sept 24th, they want to maximize sales of current merchandise through the 23rd. I think it is possible they don't want to release the holiday pendant info until the 24th or after.  Now that I have said this, it will probably be tomorrow!


----------



## nicole0612

DS2006 said:


> My guess is that since there is a price increase on Sept 24th, they want to maximize sales of current merchandise through the 23rd. I think it is possible they don't want to release the holiday pendant info until the 24th or after.  Now that I have said this, it will probably be tomorrow!


I was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## Croissant

omg i had a thought...white hammered gold with a diamond in the center.


----------



## Iyang

A


----------



## smallfry

Iyang said:


> This necklace is a Dubai Mall only edition. And it is made with mauve sevre porcelain.
> 
> View attachment 4851706


Thank you so much, @Iyang, it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Iyang

smallfry said:


> Thank you so much, @Iyang, it is absolutely stunning!


It is an amazing piece.  It is about 65k USD and currently there are nine people inline for one


----------



## Swanky

Hey!

We’re getting a ton of reported posts about the thread being off topic. 
Please make sure you’re discussing the 2020 holiday pendant only; all other discussions (price increase, opinions on earring options, etc....) should be in other threads. 
Thank you!!


----------



## reneemaniac

I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


----------



## nicole0612

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


At this point I think my anticipation is entirely based on just finding out! I barely even care what it is! I guess that is the point...get us excited so we buy whatever it is! 
If it is guilloche WG with a diamond I commend VCA for being creative and unique this time, and also would guess that we will see WG guilloche in a regular line soon.
Thank you for posting the info!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


oh god i’m in trouble now...if vca comes out with a white gold guilloche collection i think i’d go crazy


----------



## Croissant

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


holy !!! i was almost right! but this is even better than what i imagined!!!


----------



## Croissant

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> oh god i’m in trouble now...if vca comes out with a white gold guilloche collection i think i’d go crazy


i will cry. i will want everything. i'm going through a white gold phase, strangely.


----------



## nicole0612

Also, kudos to VCA because I just realized that this would the most expensive combo possible for a pendant assuming just one diamond  If regular guilloche is $3300 USD + typically ~$800+ more for HP version (we can probably base it off of GMOP HP price vs regular MOP pendant price since those would be comparable items and fairly recent) + additional for WG + price increase. It would be~ $4500 ballpark or so? I doubt they would ask more than $5,000 for HP.


----------



## nicole0612

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> oh god i’m in trouble now...if vca comes out with a white gold guilloche collection i think i’d go crazy


It would be so sparkly!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Croissant said:


> i will cry. i will want everything. i'm going through a white gold phase, strangely.


literally ten minutes ago i was *sure* i had finalized my wishlist for the next few years... *flips table*


----------



## Croissant

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> literally ten minutes ago i was *sure* i had finalized my wishlist for the next few years... *flips table*


imagining WG guilloche is making me want to get rid of my YG guilloche immediately. i am very disappointed by my disloyalty to what i already own and love.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Croissant said:


> imagining WG guilloche is making me want to get rid of my YG guilloche immediately. i am very disappointed in my disloyalty to what i already own and love.


i completely feel you...i'm ready to sell my kidney i don't smoke or drink, always stay hydrated....any buyers??


----------



## channel55555

Ahh.. take my money 





reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


----------



## vanessa_karie

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


 
Wow!! Thanks for the info. I can't wait to see it IRL, it's going to be so sparkly! Almost there, 2 more weeks till Oct!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

kimber418 said:


> It is only September 17 where I live.


LOLLLL I meant October is around the corner, sorry 3am lurking forums = not in the right mind for me LOL


----------



## MissCheetah

smallfry said:


> Did you photoshop that beautiful light purple in?  I absolutely love it!


No I found it in VCA online store , it is limited edition to Dubai


----------



## gagabag

Anything WG and I am doomed!


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> My guess is that since there is a price increase on Sept 24th, they want to maximize sales of current merchandise through the 23rd. I think it is possible they don't want to release the holiday pendant info until the 24th or after.  Now that I have said this, it will probably be tomorrow!


Indeed. They haven't told most customers of the other new releases either. Only 5 days to go till 24th. 
White gold guilloche for HP 2020 sounds more interesting to me than PMOP....


----------



## jenaps

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


I wonder if they will make the matching earrings this year?


----------



## fluffywings21

jenaps said:


> I wonder if they will make the matching earrings this year?


I hope they do. That would be stunning!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

nicole0612 said:


> Also, kudos to VCA because I just realized that this would the most expensive combo possible for a pendant assuming just one diamond  If regular guilloche is $3300 USD + typically ~$800+ more for HP version (we can probably base it off of GMOP HP price vs regular MOP pendant price since those would be comparable items and fairly recent) + additional for WG + price increase. It would be~ $4500 ballpark or so? I doubt they would ask more than $5,000 for HP.


I’m dying here. I don’t like the idea of a 5k holiday pendant. I don’t even wear white gold and now I’m confused because I suddenly feel like I like white gold. Argh.


----------



## aki_sato

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


No!!! There goes my dream of PMOP...
Thanks for sharing nevertheless...


----------



## Candy Floss

This year's holiday pendant is WG Guilloche?


----------



## ShoooSh




----------



## cindy05

Bummer. Would have loved PG or YG guilloche with a diamond. I hope their WG isnt that dark palladium coated white gold and more like their bright bracelet white gold.


----------



## pigleto972001

White gold guilloche is a dream. They don’t even need the center diamond  haha!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m dying here. I don’t like the idea of a 5k holiday pendant. I don’t even wear white gold and now I’m confused because I suddenly feel like I like white gold. Argh.


Me too!!! No white gold for me!!!! Except.......


----------



## kitty nyc

Notorious Pink said:


> Me too!!! No white gold for me!!!! Except.......


Same here! I guess have to see it and then decide??


----------



## fashionelite

I’m really not a fan of white gold. I missed out on the gold mop and pink sevres pendants, pmop would have been a nice consolation


----------



## Dodododo

Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107


I’m dead.


----------



## Phoenix123

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107



Now, I am dreaming!

For some reason, to me, this looks very 1920's - very art deco.


----------



## sammix3

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107


Can VCA make this in a bracelet?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107


Super pretty. Thankfully (for my stressed out wallet) I am not a white gold person but this is stunning and I'm happy for all the ladies who have been OD on the rose gold love. It's YOUR turn!


----------



## izzyParis

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107


Thank you for the creative edit... I only wear white gold or platinum so I am beyond excited for this holiday pendant option.  Also, now maybe my hope for a 20 motif wg guilloche will become a reality...dreaming


----------



## lynne_ross

I am still hoping for a pink stone in yg! I don’t see myself wearing a wg pendant so will pass if it is wg.


----------



## kimber418

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107


I love it! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Phoenix123

sammix3 said:


> Can VCA make this in a bracelet?



I was just thinking if this is this year's HP, I might want to SO a 5-motif.  But, judging from the new releases, WG guilloche may very well be, one day, a part of the permanent collection.  I hoping anyway...would love this in a HP, 5-motif and/or vintage earrings.


----------



## Iyang

Could this be it ?


----------



## sammix3

Iyang said:


> Could this be it ?
> 
> View attachment 4852134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852135


That would be great!  Did you mock this up?


----------



## Iyang

sammix3 said:


> That would be great!  Did you mock this up?


No I didn’t mock it up.  I found it online but it is a mock up as well.


----------



## Dong9

I also did an edit of someones mockup of Yg guilloche with a diamond..


----------



## hxw5218

Dong9 said:


> I also did an edit of someones mockup of Yw gilloche with a diamond..
> 
> View attachment 4852143


GORGEOUS!!!!! Thank you for the editing!! This looks so perfect omg 
Now I'm dreaming this year's HP will be it!!


----------



## sammix3

Iyang said:


> No I didn’t mock it up.  I found it online but it is a mock up as well.





Dong9 said:


> I also did an edit of someones mockup of Yw gilloche with a diamond..
> 
> View attachment 4852143


Would be amazing if it is WG guilloche


----------



## hxw5218

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I just searched Red and found quite a few posts about this.
> 
> And my Sa said while he’s no aware of this Chinese valentine special collection, they are going to have PMOP watch on 10/1.
> 
> If all this is true I think this year’s holiday pendant could very well be PMOP.
> 
> View attachment 4846066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846068


Thanks!! Thats quite strange because none of my sa have heard about this edition!! I still have hope for PMOP though!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Dong9 said:


> I also did an edit of someones mockup of Yw gilloche with a diamond..
> 
> View attachment 4852143



OMG!!


----------



## bhurry

lynne_ross said:


> I am still hoping for a pink stone in yg! I don’t see myself wearing a wg pendant so will pass if it is wg.


Yes same here, I don’t wear white gold and was really hoping for the PMOP but happy for everyone else that wanted a WG.


----------



## Alena21

I don't really like the Holiday Pendant BUT WG guilloche!!! WG/platinum is my favourite metal! Brings the best out of my skin tone. Starting to develop split personality ...


----------



## hb925

I'm still undecided, even after seeing the mock up. Perhaps my mind will change once I see the real item?


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Dong9 said:


> I also did an edit of someones mockup of Yg guilloche with a diamond..
> 
> View attachment 4852143


it'd be amazing if they could make earrings of this too


----------



## Dodododo

cj0617 said:


> I'm still undecided, even after seeing the mock up. Perhaps my mind will change once I see the real item?


That’s totally normal. I feel like you won’t be 100% sure until you visit the vca boutique and try it on.


----------



## A.Stone

My SA texted today and said it is WG Guilloché, priced at USD3,900 or so($115k NTD)


----------



## sammix3

A.Stone said:


> My SA texted today and said it is WG Guilloché, priced at USD3,900 or so($115k NTD)


Any pics?


----------



## Styleanyone

@A.Stone, with one diamond in the middle?


----------



## sammix3

Just curious... would you ladies prefer WG guilloche vs pave VA?


----------



## innerpeace85

Happy for all the ladies who are excited for WG Guilloche!!
I am quite happy with my YG Guilloche and wont be adding this year's HP!! I can hear my wallet doing happy dance


----------



## innerpeace85

sammix3 said:


> Just curious... would you ladies prefer WG guilloche vs pave VA?



I might be in the minority but I prefer pave WG/YG to Guilloche.


----------



## A.Stone

Not sure if there will be a diamond in the middle... there’s no image at the moment so she said “use your imagination”


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> I might be in the minority but I prefer pave WG/YG to Guilloche.



Um, yes, my exact thoughts. For all of us who have the wg pave pendant, I see this as too similar. I'd rather have the pave yg or wg over guilloche with one tiny diamond.


----------



## nycmamaofone

A.Stone said:


> My SA texted today and said it is WG Guilloché, priced at USD3,900 or so($115k NTD)


Ok, at least it’s not 5k. However, I want the YG Guilloche earrings so I will probably pass on the holiday pendant or else I will have to buy a slew of other SO WG items to “go” with this.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

oh noooo I was so hoping for a pastel colored stone!!!


----------



## park56

lvjunkyxo said:


> oh noooo I was so hoping for a pastel colored stone!!!


Me too! Was really hoping for lavender porcelain (even though I don’t like porcelain much the color is irresistible)


----------



## sammix3

I have the pave VA earrings and was thinking of adding the matching pendant next year.  But now I’m considering getting the holiday pendant instead... not sure what to do!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

A.Stone said:


> My SA texted today and said it is WG Guilloché, priced at USD3,900 or so($115k NTD)



The price is reasonable for WG Guilloché IMO  Which is good! I doubt there's gonna be diamond in the middle if it's gonna be that price, but who knows, we may be in for a treat! But I will pass on it as I don't wear WG either haha (due to my slightly darker/yellowish tones so the WG would accentuate the yellows). I do love to stare at it though!



sammix3 said:


> Just curious... would you ladies prefer WG guilloche vs pave VA?



I love Guilloché, the details and everything is just so pretty I can't help but admire it and it makes my heart squeal. It's also easier to manage over many stone options with paved. With paved, it would depend on the stone! But I would've preferred if they kept the Holiday Pendant with the Paved and different stones, cause these candy like pieces look more like collectible pieces. Whereas, if the WG Guilloché was some limited edition release on the side to test waters for how many would buy and release WG Guilloché line overall - it would be better. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## sammix3

twinzluvagrl said:


> The price is reasonable for WG Guilloché IMO  Which is good! I doubt there's gonna be diamond in the middle if it's gonna be that price, but who knows, we may be in for a treat! But I will pass on it as I don't wear WG either haha (due to my slightly darker/yellowish tones so the WG would accentuate the yellows). I do love to stare at it though!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Guilloché, the details and everything is just so pretty I can't help but admire it and it makes my heart squeal. It's also easier to manage over many stone options with paved. With paved, it would depend on the stone! But I would've preferred if they kept the Holiday Pendant with the Paved and different stones, cause these candy like pieces look more like collectible pieces. Whereas, if the WG Guilloché was some limited edition release on the side to test waters for how many would buy and release WG Guilloché line overall - it would be better. That's just my 2 cents.


Thanks!  I think it might come with a diamond given the price compared to YG and holiday pendants typically have a diamond to distinguish between permanent collection.  Well see


----------



## hb925

twinzluvagrl said:


> I love Guilloché, the details and everything is just so pretty I can't help but admire it and it makes my heart squeal. It's also easier to manage over many stone options with paved. With paved, it would depend on the stone! But I would've preferred if they kept the Holiday Pendant with the Paved and different stones, cause these candy like pieces look more like collectible pieces. Whereas, if the WG Guilloché was some limited edition release on the side to test waters for how many would buy and release WG Guilloché line overall - it would be better. That's just my 2 cents.



Agree with this. I definitely would have loved a stone more, but who knows, maybe I'll be eating my words in a couple of months. For now, my wallet is safe for whatever crazy 70% deals come next.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just asked my SA and she said she didn’t know so I didn’t press her. Interesting that some SAs know and some don’t.


----------



## pigleto972001

Mine said we would find out next week. She didn’t know about the wg guilloche either and she’s at the flagship. Interesting!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

pigleto972001 said:


> Mine said we would find out next week. She didn’t know about the wg guilloche either and she’s at the flagship. Interesting!



Mine at the flagship store doesn’t know either, which is surprising.


----------



## Onthego

The plot thickens. I want to know already!


----------



## kimber418

innerpeace85 said:


> I might be in the minority but I prefer pave WG/YG to Guilloche.
> 
> 
> I love the WG/YG vintage alhambra pave pendants also.  Having said that I also want to add that Guilloche pendants are in a different price category than the Pave WG/YG Pendants.  I do not know the price of this years holiday pendant yet but I highly doubt it will be close to $7K plus.  Just saying....
> I hope it is WG Guilloche with a diamond.


----------



## HADASSA

I’m out - wouldn’t be eating my words if it’s indeed WG Guilloché 

So happy for everyone else who have been craving something in WG for the longest while.


----------



## dilipalomino

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.



Please let this be true!!!


----------



## kimber418

innerpeace85 said:


> I might be in the minority but I prefer pave WG/YG to Guilloche.


I love the WG/YG vintage alhambra pave pendants~ It is a totally different look than Guilloche and I believe in a different price 


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Mine at the flagship store doesn’t know either, which is surprising.


I am sure they know.  They just are not saying anything.


----------



## HADASSA

reneemaniac said:


> I heard from a SA it will be guilloche in white gold with diamond. Don’t ask me which SA I heard from don’t want to get her into trouble.


We just need to know that the intel is from a trusted source - thank you for  sharing You have certainly put things into perspective for many of us


----------



## Ksyusha

Mine just confirmed WG guilloche


----------



## jsmile

Ksyusha said:


> Mine just confirmed WG guilloche



With a diamond in the centre?


----------



## Ksyusha

jsmile said:


> With a diamond in the centre?


Yep

hope she is not kidding))))


----------



## nycmamaofone

I find it interesting that they are doing a WG Guilloche since they are also rolling out so many other YG Guilloche pieces. It just seems like a lot of Guilloche for one year. Anybody else agree?


----------



## gagabag

If this is true, I am very glad that finally, it’s WG for some of us craving for it for sooo long!
My SA is still tight lipped though...


----------



## Ksyusha

nycmamaofone said:


> I find it interesting that they are doing a WG Guilloche since they are also rolling out so many other YG Guilloche pieces. It just seems like a lot of Guilloche for one year. Anybody else agree?


I think a lot of people asking about WG (myself included)


----------



## MyDogTink

I wonder if considering Covid, they couldn’t source a stone and went with a safe bet of gold. I think the workshops were closed for many months.


----------



## Phoenix123

A.Stone said:


> My SA texted today and said it is WG Guilloché, priced at USD3,900 or so($115k NTD)


❤
This is confirmed? Yaaay!!!!!


----------



## fice16

MyDogTink said:


> I wonder if considering Covid, they couldn’t source a stone and went with a safe bet of gold. I think the workshops were closed for many months.



I also wonder if difficulty in sourcing new stones would be part of the reason...


----------



## JewelryLover101

MyDogTink said:


> I wonder if considering Covid, they couldn’t source a stone and went with a safe bet of gold. I think the workshops were closed for many months.


Maybe, but I have to think that this pendant is designed at least a year in advance, so they probably made the decision before the Covid outbreak. Just my guess.


----------



## junngch

Ksyusha said:


> Mine just confirmed WG guilloche


Does anyone know if there will be matching earrings?


----------



## Frivole88

I love guilloche but I'm not a fan of wg so i'll pass. but I'm happy for everyone who are excited for this HP. and $3,900 usd for a vca diamond pendant doesn't sound so bad either.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

i LOVE white gold and guilloche, so this is so perfect. but i learned with last year’s holiday pendant that i don’t wear the vintage alhambra pendants that often...what to do :/


----------



## aki_sato

HADASSA said:


> I’m out - wouldn’t be eating my words if it’s indeed WG Guilloché
> 
> So happy for everyone else who have been craving something in WG for the longest while.


The same 
I was really hoping for another year of natural stone.
Pink in rose gold would be a dream because I love RG and the PMOP looks so stunning.

Happy for the ladies who have been waiting for WG.

Looking forward to seeing pics soon for those who are getting it!


----------



## pigleto972001

I can’t decide! I love white gold and I love guilloche but I don’t  really wear Pendants. It seems like a good price if diamond included. And I assume the price increase. If I knew the 10 wg guilloche would come one day I’d rather save towards that.


----------



## fluffywings21

sammix3 said:


> I have the pave VA earrings and was thinking of adding the matching pendant next year.  But now I’m considering getting the holiday pendant instead... not sure what to do!


I think the pave earrings would look lovely with a guilloche pendant. Although matchy matchy sets can look nice, sometimes it's also nice to have a slight variation. They are still the same size and motif but different types of sparkle. If I get this HP,  I may actually get the pave earrings to match. Please let me know what you end up doing .


----------



## MYH

sammix3 said:


> Can VCA make this in a bracelet?


I’m a goner if they do. SOLD!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

My SA just showed me a picture today! And it is indeed WG guilloche with a diamond in the middle. Pricing around $3800-3900!


----------



## sammix3

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA just showed me a picture today! And it is indeed WG guilloche with a diamond in the middle. Pricing around $3800-3900!


Does it look like the mockup pic from the previous page?  I want to see the “official” pic


----------



## sammix3

fluffywings21 said:


> I think the pave earrings would look lovely with a guilloche pendant. Although matchy matchy sets can look nice, sometimes it's also nice to have a slight variation. They are still the same size and motif but different types of sparkle. If I get this HP,  I may actually get the pave earrings to match. Please let me know what you end up doing .


I think I’ll wait to see it in person to decide.  Or at least see photos/videos.  I think the guilloche is so unique there’s nothing else like it


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

sammix3 said:


> Does it look like the mockup pic from the previous page?  I want to see the “official” pic



Do you know which post number it is? I've forgotten.


----------



## hxw5218

Dong9 said:


> I also did an edit of someones mockup of Yg guilloche with a diamond..
> 
> View attachment 4852143





MalaysianTransplant said:


> Do you know which post number it is? I've forgotten.


It's this one!! Sorry but Im just wayyy too eager to find out!!   Thank you!!


----------



## sammix3

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Do you know which post number it is? I've forgotten.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Yes! It does look like it. Crazy similar actually.


----------



## hxw5218

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Yes! It does look like it. Crazy similar actually.


I'm dead. Thank you so much!!! I absolutely love it!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Yeah it's beautiful. I wasn't planning on getting it but definitely tempted after looking at it!


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Does the limited addition look similar with the pave diamond white gold pendant?


----------



## Styleanyone

When will it be released? October?


----------



## sammix3

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Yes! It does look like it. Crazy similar actually.


Yay!  I can’t wait to see actual pics and videos


----------



## Phoenix123

Any more news?


----------



## Croissant

will they start releasing WG guilloche in general or keep it for the holiday pendant to generate interest/ keep it special?


----------



## Croissant

my SA told me she has no idea and can't confirm. i text messaged her earlier to ask.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Croissant said:


> will they start releasing WG guilloche in general or keep it for the holiday pendant to generate interest/ keep it special?


hope they do, i'd rather go for wg guilloche earrings or a 10/20 over the pendant


----------



## Croissant

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> hope they do, i'd rather go for wg guilloche earrings or a 10/20 over the pendant


i'm sure eventually they will, right? i like the idea of having something small, collectable, and wearable everyday but i would also like a 10 or 20 motif & this time maybe the earrings as well. plus i like that the single pedant will have a diamond because in this version, it will look super sparkly.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Croissant said:


> i'm sure eventually they will, right? i like the idea of having something small, collectable, and wearable everyday but i would also like a 10 or 20 motif & this time maybe the earrings as well. plus i like that the single pedant will have a diamond because in this version, it will look super sparkly.


considering they're coming out with a magic guilloche pendant and a rose gold guilloche watch soon, i predict maybe next spring they'll come out with wg and rg guilloche lines. or maybe just magic guilloche pendants, just like how they first released the gmop pendant and now are going to release the magic gmop pendant.


----------



## Phoenix123

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> considering they're coming out with a magic guilloche pendant and a rose gold guilloche watch soon, i predict maybe next spring they'll come out with wg and rg guilloche lines. or maybe just magic guilloche pendants, just like how they first released the gmop pendant and now are going to release the magic gmop pendant.



Anything is possible with VCA!


----------



## Alena21

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> considering they're coming out with a magic guilloche pendant and a rose gold guilloche watch soon, i predict maybe next spring they'll come out with wg and rg guilloche lines. or maybe just magic guilloche pendants, just like how they first released the gmop pendant and now are going to release the magic gmop pendant.


Most likely they will.  In the end of the day why hold on on something that will be making them more money. They might hold it for a bit and release it for SO so the more impatient ones pay the premium and then once this is exhausted to put it in their regular line just like the GMOP.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

My SA said mid October is when it's being released.


----------



## Phoenix123

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA said mid October is when it's being released.



So the WG guilloche is definitely confirmed? OMG!!


----------



## oranGetRee

Nay for me to have it in WG
Disappointing for me but happy for those who love this combo. Looking forward to seeing the loot photos


----------



## prosciutto_di_parma

Excited for this combination! Is there a way to purchase the holiday pendant online? Or only through an SA?


----------



## JewelryLover101

prosciutto_di_parma said:


> Excited for this combination! Is there a way to purchase the holiday pendant online? Or only through an SA?


Yes, it will be available to buy online going by previous years’ history.


----------



## jenaps

Does anyone remember when the info on the LE onyx pink gold earrings were communicated?  I just looked on the 2016 holiday thread and didn’t see any info on the earrings in that thread.  Did they come out the following year?  I’d def prefer earrings to the pendant but wouldn’t want to miss out on the pendant if they don’t make LE earrings. And I don’t think I’d want WG guilloche earrings without the diamond! And I wouldn’t want both because I don’t think I would want to wear them together. Does anyone wear the 2016 holiday pendant AND the matching LE earrings together? Ok those are a lot of questions LOL


----------



## rengb6

jenaps said:


> Does anyone remember when the info on the LE onyx pink gold earrings were communicated?  I just looked on the 2016 holiday thread and didn’t see any info on the earrings in that thread.  Did they come out the following year?  I’d def prefer earrings to the pendant but wouldn’t want to miss out on the pendant if they don’t make LE earrings. And I don’t think I’d want WG guilloche earrings without the diamond! And I wouldn’t want both because I don’t think I would want to wear them together. Does anyone wear the 2016 holiday pendant AND the matching LE earrings together? Ok those are a lot of questions LOL



I believe they came out the following year. People speculated that VCA used left over pendants to make them, but I don't think that was confirmed.


----------



## kimber418

I have the Limited Edition Onyx Holiday Earrings.  They were released a few months after the Onyx Holiday pendant I believe in 2016.
I may be wrong on year so please correct me if I am . Here is a photo of my pendant, 20 motif and earrings.  Sorry so big....


----------



## Phoenix123

I really hope this WG guilloche is not some kind of cruel joke!!  I am pinning my hopes on it and matching LE holiday earrings later.  Am all about matchy-matchy! lol


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Anything WG and I am doomed!


Me too!


----------



## Alena21

jenaps said:


> Does anyone remember when the info on the LE onyx pink gold earrings were communicated?  I just looked on the 2016 holiday thread and didn’t see any info on the earrings in that thread.  Did they come out the following year?  I’d def prefer earrings to the pendant but wouldn’t want to miss out on the pendant if they don’t make LE earrings. And I don’t think I’d want WG guilloche earrings without the diamond! And I wouldn’t want both because I don’t think I would want to wear them together. Does anyone wear the 2016 holiday pendant AND the matching LE earrings together? Ok those are a lot of questions LOL


What makes you guys speculate about the LE WG Guilloche earrings??


----------



## Suzie

Dodododo said:


> Guys this IS JUST AN EDIT. Please don’t get excited. I just wanted to do it for anyone who is wondering what WG guilloche would look like.
> 
> View attachment 4852107


You had me at hello!


----------



## Suzil

Found this on IG (credit to the poster seen on the pic) I am so sad as I was hoping that they would do this on The yellow gold One. But happy for the ladies wanting WG!


----------



## gagabag

Suzil said:


> Found this on IG (credit to the poster seen on the pic) I am so sad as I was hoping that they would do this on The yellow gold One. But happy for the ladies wanting WG!
> 
> View attachment 4852991


I don’t know, they look like the mock ups shared here earlier


----------



## JewelryLover101

rengb6 said:


> I believe they came out the following year. People speculated that VCA used left over pendants to make them, but I don't think that was confirmed.


Yes, what I have gathered from looking at previous threads is that the earrings came out the following spring/summer after the onyx holiday pendant. That was the only time they ever did earrings, however, so I wouldn’t count on it happening this year. Though white gold guilloche with diamond earrings would be beautiful.


----------



## Luxuryfun

I am for this white gold guilloche pendant  for me, it will be such an easy piece to pair with solitaire earrings and ring. Easy to maintain too.  
My wish is, in future, that they would make guilloche in the sweet size


----------



## jenaps

Alena21 said:


> What makes you guys speculate about the LE WG Guilloche earrings??


Just a hope and a dream!  They’ve done it in the past.  I’ve also seen much older earrings with a diamond in the middle beyond the onyx pink gold combo.


----------



## jenaps

kimber418 said:


> I have the Limited Edition Onyx Holiday Earrings.  They were released a few months after the Onyx Holiday pendant I believe in 2016.
> I may be wrong on year so please correct me if I am . Here is a photo of my pendant, 20 motif and earrings.  Sorry so big....
> View attachment 4852971


Beautiful!  Do you wear the earrings with the pendant?  All 3 together?  Trying to see how I will style this new pendant!

I don’t have much WG but have a few pieces of non-VCA that it would go with.


----------



## kimber418

jenaps said:


> Beautiful!  Do you wear the earrings with the pendant?  All 3 together?  Trying to see how I will style this new pendant!
> 
> I don’t have much WG but have a few pieces of non-VCA that it would go with.


I do not wear the earrings with my Onyx holiday Pendant.  I do not like to match like that.  I wear the Onyx Vintage Alhambra w/diamond alone with no other VCA except my YG clover bracelet.  It's just me though.  I would love it on other people.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Diamond pave pendent is more grey compared with guilloche white gold. Interesting. LD is usually thicker. Can’t decide before trying it on.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Fine Frenzy said:


> Diamond pave pendent is more grey compared with guilloche white gold. Interesting. LD is usually thicker. Can’t decide before trying it on.
> 
> View attachment 4853083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853084


We don’t have an official picture yet. This one is a mock up someone did.


----------



## expatwife

My SA sent, hope it’s an official one, although looks exactly like the mock up one


----------



## pigleto972001

My sa just got the email ! 3850 For the white guilloche w diamond which is a great price ! Pm me if you need a contact. She’s at the nyc flagship and is so great !!


----------



## Phoenix123

pigleto972001 said:


> My sa just got the email ! 3850 For the white guilloche w diamond which is a great price ! Pm me if you need a contact. She’s at the nyc flagship and is so great !!


Yay!!!!


----------



## cece1

Is there an official release date?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I just want to pop in to say I don’t own a single VCA piece but was HOOKED on this thread! Congrats to everyone who wanted WG!!! Get it while the getting is good..


----------



## Dong9

expatwife said:


> My SA sent, hope it’s an official one, although looks exactly like the mock up one
> 
> View attachment 4853095


 Hmm  yeah this does look like the edit i shared ytd lol 

Does anyone know what the price would be in CAD and the release date


----------



## pigleto972001

Not sure about the CAD price sorry! But heard October 1 and she can take preorders w payment


----------



## nycmamaofone

I want to see a video of this. With Guilloche it’s important to see it move for the bling factor.


----------



## DS2006

Fine Frenzy said:


> Diamond pave pendent is more grey compared with guilloche white gold. Interesting. LD is usually thicker. Can’t decide before trying it on.
> 
> View attachment 4853083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853084



That is not the case. The pave is in no way gray. It is rhodium plated like most white gold pieces and a nice bright white gold.


----------



## hopiko

Seconding @pigleto972001 ...100% confirmed WG Guilloche with diamond!!!
I am more of a yellow/rose gold person but will definitely get this!


----------



## Croissant

confirmed by my SA today!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Yes my SA just confirmed  WG guilloche $3,850. I don’t wear WG pendant or necklace but I don’t want to have a missing year From my LE holiday pendant collection. Maybe my daughter will want to wear it when she grows up ...


----------



## Bethc

I love it!  I don’t have a just a WG/diamond pendant and the guilloche effect is gorgeous! ❤️


----------



## floridamama

I’ve been wanting to build a white gold collection as I have good amount of yellow and rose gold now. This will be a great starting piece for me.


----------



## susan08

Any official photo from SA?


----------



## Poohbaby616

Dong9 said:


> Hmm  yeah this does look like the edit i shared ytd lol
> 
> Does anyone know what the price would be in CAD and the release date


$5000 cad and they’re taking deposits to secure the piece.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Dong9 said:


> Hmm  yeah this does look like the edit i shared ytd lol
> 
> Does anyone know what the price would be in CAD and the release date


CAD price is 5k before tax


----------



## nicole0612

floridamama said:


> I’ve been wanting to build a white gold collection as I have good amount of yellow and rose gold now. This will be a great starting piece for me.


I was just thinking about this, since many people start their collection with yellow gold, it is a way to encourage us to have sets in white gold as well.


----------



## lynne_ross

floridamama said:


> I’ve been wanting to build a white gold collection as I have good amount of yellow and rose gold now. This will be a great starting piece for me.


Haha! I only have yg pieces and have also been wanting to start a wg collection. But the pieces I am looking at are more statement pieces so not sure how this fits in.


----------



## nicole0612

I realized that this holiday pendant is a very good choice for this year because there will not be variations in color as with a stone. Buyers will not need to select the pendant in person in order to compare various shades.


----------



## nicole0612

lynne_ross said:


> Haha! I only have yg pieces and have also been wanting to start a wg collection. But the pieces I am looking at are more statement pieces so not sure how this fits in.


Yes, I think that is the case for many of us, especially since WG looks nice with diamonds and non-Alhambra offerings.


----------



## lynne_ross

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I think that is the case for many of us, especially since WG looks nice with diamonds and non-Alhambra offerings.


Exactly. And a single pendant doesn’t work for me as statement. If they make earrings they I could make it work.


----------



## JenLovestoShop

I really wanted a guilloche pendant as I think it is just gorgeous. I went to VCA today to look at the yg guilloche pendant while trying to ask the SA if he got any news yet on the holiday pendant (I had the information from this thread ahead of time so I knew it might be the WG guilloche). He told me that the rumor circulating online was that it will be WG guilloche and told me I should wait to make a decision since I was indecisive on the YG. As we were talking, another SA brought over a cellphone and he read the official email confirming the WG guilloche, so I immediately put the deposit on it! Talk about perfect timing!  It was meant to be!


----------



## jsmile

For your deposit, did you pay for the entire necklace or a percentage of it?


----------



## JenLovestoShop

jsmile said:


> For your deposit, did you pay for the entire necklace or a percentage of it?


I am in Canada so I paid the entire $5000 CAD plus tax


----------



## Phoenix123

lynne_ross said:


> Exactly. And a single pendant doesn’t work for me as statement. If they make earrings they I could make it work.


Would go with the same earrings, ie LE earrings, or regular pave VA WG earrings.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Was really hoping for a RG Guilloché or PMOP but am really attracted to the idea of a WG Guilloché! Too many choices on my VCA wishlist now!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Curious for those who are set on getting the WG Guilloche, are you guys putting down the deposit to secure the price in case the price increase takes effect on the 24th and "current" price of $3850 goes up by approx. 5%?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ThisVNchick said:


> Curious for those who are set on getting the WG Guilloche, are you guys putting down the deposit to secure the price in case the price increase takes effect on the 24th and "current" price of $3850 goes up by approx. 5%?



I believe this is the price it will be sold at on Oct 1. They always factor in the price increase as far as I can recall.


----------



## ThisVNchick

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I believe this is the price it will be sold at on Oct 1. They always factor in the price increase as far as I can recall.



I think on a different thread (the October release thread?), someone mentioned that VCA has in the past increased their _suggested_ retail price following a price increase.


----------



## klynneann

Ah, bummer! Just catching up on this thread. I was hoping for YG guilloche with diamond. I already have a couple (non-VCA) WG pendant type necklaces, so I’m not inclined to get another one. I did have a need for a YG though. Well, maybe next year.  Very happy for all those excited about the WG though. I feel like VCA doesn’t offer that much in WG, so this is a score.


----------



## oranGetRee

I claimed that I don’t like WG. Yes I think I don’t like it. But I just texted my SA to ask when would it be here?! I think I am mad!!


----------



## A.Stone

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA said mid October is when it's being released.


Same here. My SA said the first batch will be dropped by mid-October. Each SA is provided with 2-4 pendants at her boutique.


----------



## Lovely87

JenLovestoShop said:


> I am in Canada so I paid the entire $5000 CAD plus tax



Where in Canada are you located ??


----------



## JenLovestoShop

Lovely87 said:


> Where in Canada are you located ??


Toronto! I went to Yorkdale VCA
My SA did warn me that the price was not set in stone though because he said $5000 cad plus tax is the suggested retail, VCA might change the price from now until it officially releases. They said they should get it before Oct 1st but cannot release it until after this date!
Also they mentioned Canada already had a price increase in August this year.


----------



## Enzoni




----------



## Enzoni

That’s the new Holiday pendant. White gold Guillochet with diamond in the middle.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Anyone know what the back of the pendent look like? Is it flat? Or also guilloche?


----------



## DS2006

Fine Frenzy said:


> Anyone know what the back of the pendent look like? Is it flat? Or also guilloche?



There are no pictures of the front or back yet.


----------



## Enzoni

Do you think they will be sold out?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ThisVNchick said:


> I think on a different thread (the October release thread?), someone mentioned that VCA has in the past increased their _suggested_ retail price following a price increase.



My SA just confirmed $3,850 is the price that it will be sold at on 10/1.


----------



## ThisVNchick

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA just confirmed $3,850 is the price that it will be sold at on 10/1.



Thanks! I guess I can wait to see some mod shots before I pull the trigger since I am normally not a WG person.


----------



## Candy_landy

Fine Frenzy said:


> Anyone know what the back of the pendent look like? Is it flat? Or also guilloche?


I think that like in all the others its flat, the fastening of the stone should be hidden


----------



## jsmile

My SA thinks that you won't be able to engrave the back.


----------



## jenaps

jsmile said:


> My SA thinks that you won't be able to engrave the back.


Really? Did your SA say why? I discussed engraving and my SA didn’t mention not being able to.


----------



## fashionelite

What does the back of the regular guilloche pendant look like? Is it also guilloche?


----------



## Candy Floss

Yes, both side Guilloche for the bracelet.


----------



## Candy Floss

The pendant too.


----------



## Phoenix123

Candy Floss said:


> The pendant too.



Really?  OMG

I thought all HPs came with a solid gold backing?


----------



## jsmile

Phoenix123 said:


> Really?  OMG
> 
> I thought all HPs came with a solid gold backing?



Maybe they will change it for the holiday pendant? The difference is that there will be a diamond that needs to be set.


----------



## Phoenix123

I cannot wait!! (doing a little dance now, haha).


----------



## Candy Floss

Phoenix123 said:


> Really?  OMG
> 
> I thought all HPs came with a solid gold backing?


I mean the regular pendant, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Candy Floss

I am quite new to this forum, not sure if I should ask this question here, hope to get some opinions.
I am thinking of adding the Guilloche pendant or earrings as I like my Guilloche bracelet very much. Which is better choice?
Knowing that this year HP is WG Guilloche, I am also not sure if I should wait to see if I prefer this.
Problem is price will be higher after September 24th.


----------



## lumkeikei

My SA also confirmed the holiday pendant is indeed white gold guilloche and it is $30,100 HKD.


----------



## chiaoapple

If they use the same method as the sweet guilloche watch (the multiple motif one) then the pendant will have solid smooth backing.


----------



## Alena21

chiaoapple said:


> If they use the same method as the sweet guilloche watch (the multiple motif one) then the pendant will have solid smooth backing.


Yes, naturally all HP have smooth backings.


----------



## gagabag

My SA also confirmed what we already know, but doesn’t know the price in AUD yet


----------



## ffflyin

oranGetRee said:


> I claimed that I don’t like WG. Yes I think I don’t like it. But I just texted my SA to ask when would it be here?! I think I am mad!!


This may be the piece that changes your mind!

I am the opposite. Disliked YG my whole life. Now have 2 YG pieces. It's ok to change our minds, but maybe we are both truly crazy!!


----------



## Alena21

gagabag said:


> My SA also confirmed what we already know, but doesn’t know the price in AUD yet


How much is VAT in Australia?


----------



## Candy_landy

On Holiday pendants the back side is made flat not only because of the diamond, but also so that you can make a memorable engraving. Another pendants are all double sided


----------



## gagabag

Alena21 said:


> How much is VAT in Australia?


10%


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> My SA also confirmed what we already know, but doesn’t know the price in AUD yet


Waiting with anticipation.


----------



## Alena21

Alena21 said:


> How much is VAT in Australia?


Thank you. By the looks of it it is going to be close 5500- 5900 AUD with the tax...I still have no price for Japan. Here it is gong to be 600 USD ++ more than the USA...


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Waiting with anticipation.


Oh I was waiting to see you on here Suzie as I remember you always loving WG! Still remember your solid WG 10 motif find, this holiday pendant will be a lovely addition to your collection


----------



## Suzie

CATEYES said:


> Oh I was waiting to see you on here Suzie as I remember you always loving WG! Still remember your solid WG 10 motif find, this holiday pendant will be a lovely addition to your collection


Thank you Cateyes, when the YG first came out, I thought, why can’t they bring out everything in every gold colour! When I saw the intel a few days ago I was very excited. 

How lovely of you to remember my WG vintage find.


----------



## Enzoni

I am not a WG person. But I would like to try it.  Do you think I need to reserve one to try it on? Or they usually available in the stores during holidays?


----------



## sammix3

Enzoni said:


> I am not a WG person. But I would like to try it.  Do you think I need to reserve one to try it on? Or they usually available in the stores during holidays?


Yes, you should reserve it since holiday pendants will sell out depending on its popularity.  I think this will one will be quite popular since it’s been a while WG was done and it’ll be low maintenance since it’s solid gold


----------



## Alena21

Enzoni said:


> I am not a WG person. But I would like to try it.  Do you think I need to reserve one to try it on? Or they usually available in the stores during holidays?


No, in my experience they are always available.  VCA tries to play like they are not but they are. Otherwise the SAs will use "the exclusivity and limited edition " to push the sale on you.


----------



## Mariamalhosani




----------



## Mariamalhosani




----------



## Dong9

Mariamalhosani said:


> View attachment 4854767


Oh finally! Is this an official photo?


----------



## Croissant

not sure it will be in abundance for the next 12 months but i know there will be stock at least through christmas


----------



## Iyang

Europe Price


----------



## L etoile

What is the length of the holiday pendant?


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told 16 in but can be extended up to 2 inches.


----------



## DS2006

L etoile said:


> What is the length of the holiday pendant?



All of the VA pendants online say chain length 16.8" including the gold guilloche, so I would think this would be the same.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told 16 in but can be extended up to 2 inches.



That's what I requested. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Mariamalhosani




----------



## vanessa_karie

Mariamalhosani said:


> View attachment 4855745


Is this an official pic? And together with that ring


----------



## Mariamalhosani

vanessa_karie said:


> Is this an official pic? And together with that ring


Yes


----------



## oranGetRee

Mariamalhosani said:


> Yes


I don’t see it yet on website for countries like Japan, France, Italy etc. Waiting eagerly ... and also the new Oct releases


----------



## jhs001

Does anyone know what % the price increase is on Wednesday in US? And if it will be across the board across all collections? Trying to decide if I should pull the trigger on a creation today or tomorrow. Many thanks!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told it’s about 5 percent across the board.


----------



## Onthego

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told it’s about 5 percent across the board.


Would you know if the new magic pendants and the holiday pendant will be hit by an increase too. I ask because my SA made me pay full in advance a new release magic pendant
as to avoid the price increase. This is the US. So just wanted to make sure I paid for a good reason.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Onthego said:


> Would you know if the new magic pendants and the holiday pendant will be hit by an increase too. I ask because my SA made me pay full in advance a new release magic pendant
> as to avoid the price increase. This is the US. So just wanted to make sure I paid for a good reason.


Since these pieces have yet to be released (and won't be released until after the price increase), I am assuming that the published price is what they will be come October and will not be further increased.


----------



## nicole0612

Onthego said:


> Would you know if the new magic pendants and the holiday pendant will be hit by an increase too. I ask because my SA made me pay full in advance a new release magic pendant
> as to avoid the price increase. This is the US. So just wanted to make sure I paid for a good reason.





JewelryLover101 said:


> Since these pieces have yet to be released (and won't be released until after the price increase), I am assuming that the published price is what they will be come October and will not be further increased.


The new October releases will be 5% higher than the amounts posted here previously after the price increase. Most sales associates are allowing you to pay now to lock in the pre-release price…? As strange as that sentence sounds. For the holiday pendant, I am not sure. I think the price for that will be as stated once released.


----------



## Lienny

Received these photos from my SA earlier and placed an order. ☺️ U.S. price is $3850


----------



## kimikaze

UK price confirmed as £3200


----------



## nycmamaofone

How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


----------



## fashionelite

From Facebook


----------



## lisawhit

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


Not me


----------



## ayshaa

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!



I really feel you! I never expected the Holiday Pendant to be in WG this year and definitely not a guilloche version but this seems to be quite a special one, it would be shame to miss out on it. I am waiting to see the real thing and then decide lol the problem is the SAs are rushing us as if it was extremely limited quantity but in reality it isn't!


----------



## Violet Bleu

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


I used to vote YG as number one always but have recently fallen in love with RG. Although, WG has definitely peaked my interest for some reason. I usually don’t wear WG and prefer platinum with diamonds. But I feel like this pendant will give the shine of a diamond pendant with a completely  different look if that makes sense. I still want it even though it’s not practical for me. I also think now that my hair is getting darker (and I’m getting more pale with quarantine), I’m gravitating to the contrast of white metals. I’ve accepted that I love all the metal colors on me, even though my wallet hates me for it. And I go through phases of obsession. Maybe this could start your WG collection?


----------



## Lienny

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


I feel the same way but pulled the trigger anyways. ☺️
I think WG is more of a casual look so I’ll be able to wear it often versus my YG pieces. Plus, guilloche has only come in YG thus far so I didn’t want to miss out on getting a one of kind piece (not sure if VCA will do any more guilloche in WG). Good luck deciding!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Violet Bleu said:


> I used to vote YG as number one always but have recently fallen in love with RG. Although, WG has definitely peaked my interest for some reason. I usually don’t wear WG and prefer platinum with diamonds. But I feel like this pendant will give the shine of a diamond pendant with a completely  different look if that makes sense. I still want it even though it’s not practical for me. I also think now that my hair is getting darker (and I’m getting more pale with quarantine), I’m gravitating to the contrast of white metals. I’ve accepted that I love all the metal colors on me, even though my wallet hates me for it. And I go through phases of obsession. Maybe this could start your WG collection?


That’s what I’m afraid of. Buying one WG piece and then having to buy other pieces to go with it LOL.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Lienny said:


> I feel the same way but pulled the trigger anyways. ☺️
> I think WG is more of a casual look so I’ll be able to wear it often versus my YG pieces. Plus, guilloche has only come in YG thus far so I didn’t want to miss out on getting a one of kind piece (not sure if VCA will do any more guilloche in WG). Good luck deciding!


FOMO is so real!! Ugh.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ayshaa said:


> I really feel you! I never expected the Holiday Pendant to be in WG this year and definitely not a guilloche version but this seems to be quite a special one, it would be shame to miss out on it. I am waiting to see the real thing and then decide lol the problem is the SAs are rushing us as if it was extremely limited quantity but in reality it isn't!


I thought I read somewhere that each SA gets only a few of them? Is that true? I would hate being pressured. Plus I won’t buy unless I see it in real life.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


I am not buying the holiday pendant this year. I have specific YG and WG wishlist and this pendant doesn’t fit into it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

nycmamaofone said:


> That’s what I’m afraid of. Buying one WG piece and then having to buy other pieces to go with it LOL.


It’s definitely a dangerous path to embark on! Lol. Maybe you can wait to try it on first before you decide?


----------



## xsimplicity

I’m YG & RG all the way. At first I thought for sure I was going to buy it because I’ve been waiting for the right holiday pendant to come along. But the more I think about it, I don’t want to settle if I don’t absolutely love it. I already have the YG guilloche and feel like I’ll always reach for that one instead. I also hate that SAs are pressuring us for deposits!


----------



## lynne_ross

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


Haha! I totally have fomo. I am a yg all the way gal but I am about to buy my first wg or wg/rg ring so am starting to look at other gold pieces. I am very tempted by this pieces since I like the yg guilloche but I find it does not go with my yg motif pieces. This piece will go well with other styles of wg and if they make earrings later I would jump on it. Sorry I did not do a good job of talking you out! So will add I am 50/50 buying it. I have other pieces I should be focused on and I would not buy this at this point if it was common stock. That last part is what might cause me not to buy - definitely fomo. Lol!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!



Me. Almost all of my jewelries and handbag hardwares are Pink Gold or Yellow Gold because white gold just doesn’t compliment my skin tone.  But I’ve been collecting holiday pendants for 9 years and I don’t want to have a missing year. So it’s going to be a piece sitting in my jewelry box. Maybe my daughter will want it when she grows up... I already made full payment so I‘m guaranteed for one.


----------



## nicole0612

I will probably buy it, like 99.999%. I am about 50/50 if I will use it, but I’d like to own it and play with it a bit without a SA waiting in the distance for my decision. For me, it is less FOMO and more feeling like “what’s the worst that can happen?” I buy things ALLLLLLLLLL of the time that I never use, but I’m not ashamed to admit that I keep things to look at (such as WG Turquoise) or sell things if I feel the mood to do so. So I tend to buy when it’s a reasonable financial option just to have the fun of seeing something in person and having it in hand. It is just part of my entertainment budget. That sounds frivolous, but it is really just honest and practical. Think about how much we spend on a nice dinner that lasts one night and we barely remember it again!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I will probably buy it, like 99.999%. I am about 50/50 if I will use it, but I’d like to own it and play with it a bit without a SA waiting in the distance for my decision. For me, it is less FOMO and more feeling like “what’s the worst that can happen?” I buy things ALLLLLLLLLL of the time that I never use, but I’m not ashamed to admit that I keep things to look at (such as WG Turquoise) or sell things if I feel the mood to do so. So I tend to buy when it’s a reasonable financial option just to have the fun of seeing something in person and having it in hand. It is just part of my entertainment budget. That sounds frivolous, but it is really just honest and practical. Think about how much we spend on a nice dinner that lasts one night and we barely remember it again!



So well said!!


----------



## baghagg

Anyone with diamond studs have earrings to match.   I'm not terribly into Guilloche; it reminds me of those faces on Rolex watches that were very busy, but I must admit that I wouldn't mind seeing this white gold version in person before I decide 100%...


----------



## Violet Bleu

Can’t wait to see mod pics for this pendant! I think that will help my decision!


----------



## acrowcounted

I’ve got my reservation in with my SA. Very excited! I was disappointed last year when the holiday pendant was not in white gold  so I bought the chalcedony pendant instead but I’ve learned that I much prefer the look of the alhambra with the middle diamond (or even the center button). Next week can’t come quickly enough!


----------



## ilovechanelbags

I asked on a separate thread, but does anyone know if you can shower and sleep daily with this holiday pendant? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dimple

ilovechanelbags said:


> I asked on a separate thread, but does anyone know if you can shower and sleep daily with this holiday pendant? Thanks in advance!



I have the YG Guilloche and I sleep and shower with it with no issues


----------



## DS2006

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!



I already have the wg pave pendant and earrings, so I don't see the holiday pendant meeting any needs for me. I am collecting yg and wg, but I generally would go for Magic pendants other than my pave one. I'd encourage you to stick to your plans and don't let FOMO influence your decision. I think the pave is equally pretty, so that's always an option if you decide to add wg pieces later.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I have the white gold diamond pave pendant. The holiday pendant look too similar. However. The more I think about it, the more I want it. And it is the first time vca release a holiday pendant in metal instead of stone. It is kinda special.


----------



## Dong9

acrowcounted said:


> I’ve got my reservation in with my SA. Very excited! I was disappointed last year when the holiday pendant was not in white gold  so I bought the chalcedony pendant instead but I’ve learned that I much prefer the look of the alhambra with the middle diamond (or even the center button). Next week can’t come quickly enough!


How exciting! Did you have to put down a deposit to make an appointment to go see?


----------



## oranGetRee

Do you all think the diamond will get lost in the white gold? Really need to see it in person to appreciate


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> Do you all think the diamond will get lost in the white gold? Really need to see it in person to appreciate


I thought the same... Can't wait to see it in person. Lol


----------



## oranGetRee

I saw one SA posted in FB group that the price USD $3850 is subjected to change with price adjustment.

There are people who reserve to buy without seeing it in person.


----------



## EBronte

The malachite alhamba necklace was forever on my wish list and I was hoping that they will come out with the RG malachite for the holiday season, but now, I don't know if I should just get the regular malachite necklace before the price increase on Thursday.  
What are the chances that they will come out with the RG malachite in the near future?  what should I do?  please help


----------



## Alena21

oranGetRee said:


> I saw one SA posted in FB group that the price USD $3850 is subjected to change with price adjustment.
> 
> There are people who reserve to buy without seeing it in person.


Since it is launched with this price on1st Oct after the price increase, price should stay the same. In the end of the day it is not launched officially yet. We just milk info from our SAs. Paying deposit upfront is not necessary.


----------



## Croissant

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


i've kind of haphazardly found myself knee-deep in a WG collection all of a sudden. the catch is everything WG i've collected has diamonds. without the diamonds, i'm not interested in WG...until THE WG GUILLOCHE! i'm convinced it is because it is so super shiny on its own. i also have a dilemma with this pendant though. buy the pendant or (special) order a 10 motif in this (ugh 30% extra)? the pendant is instant gratification. but i wonder if this will wind up being a 4,000 USD mistake when (for, ok triple the price) you can get a more substantial, statement piece that will really sparkle. i also imagine mixing it with my 10 motif YG guilloche and my eyes glaze over.


----------



## Croissant

EBronte said:


> The malachite alhamba necklace was forever on my wish list and I was hoping that they will come out with the RG malachite for the holiday season, but now, I don't know if I should just get the regular malachite necklace before the price increase on Thursday.
> What are the chances that they will come out with the RG malachite in the near future?  what should I do?  please help


you could ask to special order but then you'd be spending 30% premium charge. and that is if they approve it. but at least you'd get what you love. im not sure they'll have that combo in the near future. you could be waiting years. so either pay premium for the SO or wait it out or buy the YG and see if you love it.


----------



## EBronte

Croissant said:


> you could ask to special order but then you'd be spending 30% premium charge. and that is if they approve it. but at least you'd get what you love. im not sure they'll have that combo in the near future. you could be waiting years. so either pay premium for the SO or wait it out or buy the YG and see if you love it.


Thank you so much for your reply  I didn't even think that I could at least try that. I'll ask my S.A and hope that will work    Have a great week!!


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> i've kind of haphazardly found myself knee-deep in a WG collection all of a sudden. the catch is everything WG i've collected has diamonds. without the diamonds, i'm not interested in WG...until THE WG GUILLOCHE! i'm convinced it is because it is so super shiny on its own. i also have a dilemma with this pendant though. buy the pendant or (special) order a 10 motif in this (ugh 30% extra)? the pendant is instant gratification. but i wonder if this will wind up being a 4,000 USD mistake when (for, ok triple the price) you can get a more substantial, statement piece that will really sparkle. i also imagine mixing it with my 10 motif YG guilloche and my eyes glaze over.



I know what you're saying! lol

I am gonna contend myself with the HP and will SO matching earrings.


----------



## jenaps

Phoenix123 said:


> I know what you're saying! lol
> 
> I am gonna contend myself with the HP and will SO matching earrings.


Let us know if it’s approved!


----------



## Phoenix123

jenaps said:


> Let us know if it’s approved!



Will do!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> I will probably buy it, like 99.999%. I am about 50/50 if I will use it, but I’d like to own it and play with it a bit without a SA waiting in the distance for my decision. For me, it is less FOMO and more feeling like “what’s the worst that can happen?” I buy things ALLLLLLLLLL of the time that I never use, but I’m not ashamed to admit that I keep things to look at (such as WG Turquoise) or sell things if I feel the mood to do so. So I tend to buy when it’s a reasonable financial option just to have the fun of seeing something in person and having it in hand. It is just part of my entertainment budget. That sounds frivolous, but it is really just honest and practical. Think about how much we spend on a nice dinner that lasts one night and we barely remember it again!


Yessssssssss!


----------



## CATEYES

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you diehard YG gals going to get the holiday pendant? I’m YG all the way but I feel a little conflicted about this one. Maybe it’s just FOMO kicking in. Talk me out of it!


Don’t love the coloring of white gold or platinum on my pale skin so I won’t be purchasing.


----------



## fashionelite

Is the pendant already in stores? I really want to see a video/photo of it before I put my name down for a waitlist. I don’t have an SA to ask or a store nearby


----------



## jsmile

Does anyone know how many holiday pendants they make per year. Would love to get a general idea of how exclusive it is once it is sold out. Makes it feel even more special lol


----------



## Candy_landy

jsmile said:


> Does anyone know how many holiday pendants they make per year. Would love to get a general idea of how exclusive it is once it is sold out. Makes it feel even more special lol


I don't know exactly how many they do, but the speed with which they sell pendants depends on the product itself. Two years ago the gold MOP was sold out in one-two months and you can still buy last year pendant


----------



## Bursting_pink

Hi Everyone! I don't post often, but I enjoy reading the posts and the pictures!   For all my fellow Canadian friends, I heard back from my SA and she said the price is $5000 CAD.


----------



## Ksyusha

Hello
My SA sent me a video of pendant today and it looks amazing!!!!


----------



## MyHjourney

Ksyusha said:


> Hello
> My SA sent me a video of pendant today and it looks amazing!!!!


Would love to see a video of the pendant! Getting excited now for the launch!!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ksyusha said:


> Hello
> My SA sent me a video of pendant today and it looks amazing!!!!


Can you share?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ksyusha said:


> Hello
> My SA sent me a video of pendant today and it looks amazing!!!!


Please share!! Or even a screenshot of the video. I'm on the border for this year's pendant and it'd help with my decision. TIA.


----------



## couturequeen

ffflyin said:


> This may be the piece that changes your mind!
> 
> I am the opposite. Disliked YG my whole life. Now have 2 YG pieces. It's ok to change our minds, but maybe we are both truly crazy!!



VCA got me buying YG and RG when I was strictly WG. I thought it would age me. Having some variety is nice!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I really can't wait to see this pendant in person! Not too sure whether it would look good on my skin as I am asian chinese. 

Also, found out from my SA that this pendant will be released and available in Australia from 1st October onwards. The cost price would be AUD $5,900.


----------



## gagabag

sugarbabetvxq said:


> I really can't wait to see this pendant in person! Not too sure whether it would look good on my skin as I am asian chinese.
> 
> Also, found out from my SA that this pendant will be released and available in Australia from 1st October onwards. The cost price would be AUD $5,900.


Thank you for confirming the price in AU, my SA still doesn’t know!


----------



## pixiesparkle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Please share!! Or even a screenshot of the video. I'm on the border for this year's pendant and it'd help with my decision. TIA.


Here you go. Hope this helps


----------



## cestlisa

Hi ladies, don't know how to post a video but here are some screenshot. Hope it helps


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Thank you for confirming the price in AU, my SA still doesn’t know!


Mine told me today AU $5900.


----------



## Dong9

cestlisa said:


> Hi ladies, don't know how to post a video but here are some screenshot. Hope it helps
> 
> View attachment 4857715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857716


Omg! Thank you for sharing


----------



## bhurry

I really do hate it when VCA puts this needless stress on people.  I just got a text from my VCA SA saying if I want the holiday pendant to prepay now as they will only have it available for 1 day as they only received a VERY limited quantity.  Like really, it will only be available for 1 day????? I mean I haven’t even seen it in person, not even a video of it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

bhurry said:


> I really do hate it when VCA puts this needless stress on people.  I just got a text from my VCA SA saying if I want the holiday pendant to prepay now as they will only have it available for 1 day as they only received a VERY limited quantity.  Like really, it will only be available for 1 day????? I mean I haven’t even seen it in person, not even a video of it.



What a laughable text. 

I don't know if that is VCA or your SA putting the extra stress on you. I understand that a lot service people missed out on sales while covid was raging through the last couple of months, but this isn't the way to boost your sale quota. I'd be pretty annoyed if mine sent me that text. I probably wouldn't even respond and try my luck on the VCA website. These pieces are way too expensive for what it is to be purchased sight unseen and on someone else's terms.


----------



## bhurry

ThisVNchick said:


> What a laughable text.
> 
> I don't know if that is VCA or your SA putting the extra stress on you. I understand that a lot service people missed out on sales while covid was raging through the last couple of months, but this isn't the way to boost your sale quota. I'd be pretty annoyed if mine sent me that text. I probably wouldn't even respond and try my luck on the VCA website. These pieces are way too expensive for what it is to be purchased sight unseen and on someone else's terms.


It’s probably just her.  I am still getting over the price increase, now this...  This is suppose to be a happy stress free moment.  I am not even going to respond to heras this really irritated me.


----------



## sammix3

bhurry said:


> It’s probably just her.  I am still getting over the price increase, now this...  This is suppose to be a happy stress free moment.  I am not even going to respond to heras this really irritated me.


what a joke.  they act like they made 10 for the entire US.  if you're going to get it i would get it from someone else.  one of the SAs said they think they're getting 20 for their store.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sammix3 said:


> what a joke.  they act like they made 10 for the entire US.  if you're going to get it i would get it from someone else.  one of the SAs said they think they're getting 20 for their store.


I really doubt it will be *that* limited. I’m sure they were hurting from a lack of sales from Covid (hence the price increase as a way to generate sales). They clearly want to sell product.


----------



## sammix3

nycmamaofone said:


> I really doubt it will be *that* limited. I’m sure they were hurting from a lack of sales from Covid (hence the price increase as a way to generate sales). They clearly want to sell product.


yeah i think you will probably be able to get it in October and November, not sure about December since it's the holidays


----------



## hopiko

bhurry said:


> I really do hate it when VCA puts this needless stress on people.  I just got a text from my VCA SA saying if I want the holiday pendant to prepay now as they will only have it available for 1 day as they only received a VERY limited quantity.  Like really, it will only be available for 1 day????? I mean I haven’t even seen it in person, not even a video of it.


So frustrating!!  I know that I want it so was fine prepaying but I don't blame you (or any) that are on the fence who don't want to tie up a deposit/payment.   

Would your SA take a refundable deposit in the event that you don't like/want it upon inspection?  I am sure that there will be others in line so it shouldn't be a problem if you decide that it is not for you.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ksyusha

nycmamaofone said:


> Can you share?


How?


----------



## Fine Frenzy

I definitely will try it on before buying. It’s not 5 dollars lol.


----------



## EBronte

Agree with everyone, I don't think it's that limited!!  In fact, my SA was very nonchalant about it.


----------



## cromagnon

If I got a penny for each time of “limited“, or “this the last one, no restocking” (especially from Chanel), I’d be rich by now However, with VCA was never pressured to purchase.


----------



## Bisoux78

I have a feeling there should be enough of these babies to go around this year since VCA will try to make up for all those missed in store Covid purchases. They have to have taken hit during this Pandemic.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Historically has it been easy to order online if I can’t find one in the boutique (though it seems like I should be able to find one in the boutique anyway so it shouldn’t be a problem)?


----------



## Bisoux78

couturequeen said:


> VCA got me buying YG and RG when I was strictly WG. I thought it would age me. Having some variety is nice!


lol...Same! I stopped wearing YG after college because I felt like it made me look less polished. Now I actually prefer it when it comes to VCA.


----------



## Bisoux78

ilovechanelbags said:


> I asked on a separate thread, but does anyone know if you can shower and sleep daily with this holiday pendant? Thanks in advance!


Well, it's all solid gold so it shouldn't be an issue...Although WG is coated in Rhodium so it's more durable than YG.


----------



## Dollyyy




----------



## Dollyyy

My wonderful SA just received it today!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Dollyyy said:


> View attachment 4859014


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## lisawhit

Bisoux78 said:


> lol...Same! I stopped wearing YG after college because I felt like it made me look less polished. Now I actually prefer it when it comes to VCA.


so agree


----------



## nycmamaofone

Dollyyy said:


> View attachment 4859014


Thank you for this! My wallet is safe thank goodness.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Dollyyy said:


> View attachment 4859014


wowwww so pretty!! congrats! Can you pls post mod shots when you can ?


----------



## Bisoux78

Dollyyy said:


> View attachment 4859014


I *WANT *it!!! lol.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Historically has it been easy to order online if I can’t find one in the boutique (though it seems like I should be able to find one in the boutique anyway so it shouldn’t be a problem)?



going to bump my own question - sorry, newbie VCA here  thanks!!


----------



## lynne_ross

shopmycloset_lk said:


> going to bump my own question - sorry, newbie VCA here  thanks!!


Yes they are normally available online for at least a few months. So no reason to rush and buy.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lynne_ross said:


> Yes they are normally available online for at least a few months. So reason to rush and buy.


Thank you!! That’s what I thought. I know the 2019 holiday pendant was available online for a long time...


----------



## ThisVNchick

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Thank you!! That’s what I thought. I know the 2019 holiday pendant was available online for a long time...


The 2019 pendant was available up until last month. They probably just pulled it in preparation for this one. I mean, it’s been 8 months since the 2019 holidays. Last year’s pendant was definitely a bust but I think this year’s might be more desirable.


----------



## jsmile

Also something to keep in mind is that with covid, production may have decreased (or increased)


----------



## ayshaa

ThisVNchick said:


> The 2019 pendant was available up until last month. They probably just pulled it in preparation for this one. I mean, it’s been 8 months since the 2019 holidays. Last year’s pendant was definitely a bust but I think this year’s might be more desirable.


Why do you think the 2019 holiday pendant was a bust? 
I thought the color was beautiful! It was unpopular?

I only have the 2013 holiday pendant, I never thought of getting any after that.
I am wondering if I should go for the WG guilloche this year, 
I am trying to build up a white gold collection and it might be a nice addition.


----------



## ThisVNchick

ayshaa said:


> Why do you think the 2019 holiday pendant was a bust?
> I thought the color was beautiful! It was unpopular?
> 
> I only have the 2013 holiday pendant, I never thought of getting any after that.
> I am wondering if I should go for the WG guilloche this year,
> I am trying to build up a white gold collection and it might be a nice addition.


I didn’t think it was widely popular because it was readily available for sooooo long (almost a whole year since its release). In the previous years, they were only available for the few months surrounding the holidays and then sold out.

I am in the same boat regarding this year’s HP. I’m just not a WG person but there is definitely some attraction. I’m waiting on mod shots before I decide. But I do think that if you were already planning on jumpstarting a WG collection, this would be a great first piece. The price point is also great. YG guilloche is now at $3450. At $3850 for WG plus diamond, it’s like VCA is giving you the diamond for free! Of course, this is relative to VCA type pricing, since their diamond prices are super inflated for what you get.


----------



## ayshaa

ThisVNchick said:


> I didn’t think it was widely popular because it was readily available for sooooo long (almost a whole year since its release). In the previous years, they were only available for the few months surrounding the holidays and then sold out.
> 
> I am in the same boat regarding this year’s HP. I’m just not a WG person but there is definitely some attraction. I’m waiting on mod shots before I decide. But I do think that if you were already planning on jumpstarting a WG collection, this would be a great first piece. The price point is also great. YG guilloche is now at $3450. At $3850 for WG plus diamond, it’s like VCA is giving you the diamond for free! Of course, this is relative to VCA type pricing, since their diamond prices are super inflated for what you get.



Thank you for clarifying dear!
I am also waiting for more photos of this item, I was thinking of a pave pendant in wg to go with my new bracelet but I just find myself interested in this more. I guess all we can do is wait and see


----------



## Bisoux78

ayshaa said:


> Why do you think the 2019 holiday pendant was a bust?
> I thought the color was beautiful! It was unpopular?



I think it's because it had a few issues. The biggest one is the tapering/lightening of color as the stone is nearing the edge. The saturation didn't look uniformly even. A lot people were complaining about that plus the actual stone itself wasn't as desirable.


----------



## ayshaa

Bisoux78 said:


> I think it's because it had a few issues. The biggest one is the tapering/lightening of color as the stone is nearing the edge. The saturation didn't look uniformly even. A lot people were complaining about that plus the actual stone itself wasn't as desirable.


Thank you for your answer. 
I wonder if this was the reason behind making a guilloche holiday pendant this year.


----------



## couturequeen

ayshaa said:


> Why do you think the 2019 holiday pendant was a bust?
> I thought the color was beautiful! It was unpopular?


I think it was the type of stone. At these prices we need better looking stones and quality materials (not porcelain). I love blue and have the agate bracelet, but didn’t give the 2019 pendant any consideration.


----------



## ayshaa

couturequeen said:


> I think it was the type of stone. At these prices we need better looking stones and quality materials (not porcelain). I love blue and have the agate bracelet, but didn’t give the 2019 pendant any consideration.


All that time I thought it was a blue agate stone, I didn't pay much attention to it
I see now what you mean. Thank you dear for answering


----------



## meridian

Bisoux78 said:


> I think it's because it had a few issues. The biggest one is the tapering/lightening of color as the stone is nearing the edge. The saturation didn't look uniformly even. A lot people were complaining about that plus the actual stone itself wasn't as desirable.



It was a beautiful color but I returned it for this reason.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pictures from my SA today! It's really a beautiful piece. He said it can be purchased the soonest on Oct. 1 and estimated to retail for $3850.00 in the USA plus tax. Looks like a clear plastic on top so it will probably be even more sparkly in person.


----------



## fashionelite

It looks stunning! This will be my first vca purchase. I can’t wait to wear it


----------



## nycmamaofone

How many of you will be buying this October 1st?


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you will be buying this October 1st?


How many already bought it?


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaps said:


> How many already bought it?


I want to see it on a live person, without a blue sticker!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

jenaps said:


> How many already bought it?


+1, but I wanted an extender added so it will take more time. First pendant and first guilloche (never thought I'd go for either!!!)


----------



## kimber418

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you will be buying this October 1st?
> [/QUOte
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Holiday pendant available for purchase now?  I thought in the USA it couldn't be purchased until Oct. 1.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Some members probably put down a deposit to reserve the first batch of pieces that will drop on October 1st. 

That said, I hope there will be lots of live mod shots come Oct. 1st!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I have made an appointment with my SA to try it on 2nd Oct  if it looks amazingly pretty, I will get it...


----------



## periogirl28

My SA sent info and offered a prelaunch reservation but Guilloche and I don’t go well together plus the diamond will bling it up even more for me. I regretfully declined.


----------



## Alena21

Candy_landy said:


> I don't know exactly how many they do, but the speed with which they sell pendants depends on the product itself. Two years ago the gold MOP was sold out in one-two months and you can still buy last year pendant


Gold mother of pearl was available for quite a while since they kept making batch after batch because it was so popular.... they still had it around in shops in Feb 2019. They do not make limited quantity it is limited because it comes out once a year. They always say "oh we don't know how many we are going to receive so buy now." They cash out on your FOMO fears. It is always the same.


----------



## ByTheFireplace

Alena21 said:


> They cash out on your FOMO fears.



This is something many luxury brands have been doing recently (or who knows, maybe for a long time). LV and Chanel come to mind with everything being "sold out" or "the last one"


----------



## periogirl28

Completely agree. Skating off topic a little. In Asia they tell everyone the Pink Sapphire Frivole items are limited  edition, VVVIP, request only. In Europe I see sets of it all available with my SAs in different stores sending me photos and invitations to purchase. Talk about FOMO! Shall we wait and see how long before VCA makes matching rings and adds everything to permanent line? Ok back to Holiday bling.


----------



## Alena21

periogirl28 said:


> Completely agree. Skating off topic a little. In Asia they tell everyone the Pink Sapphire Frivole items are limited  edition, VVVIP, request only. In Europe I see sets of it all available with my SAs in different stores sending me photos and invitations to purchase. Talk about FOMO! Shall we wait and see how long before VCA makes matching rings and adds everything to permanent line? Ok back to Holiday bling.


Yes they try to present here items as limited edition like the pink saphire Frivole that are freely available in Europe and USA. They cash out on the Asian psyche.


----------



## Alena21

ByTheFireplace said:


> This is something many luxury brands have been doing recently (or who knows, maybe for a long time). LV and Chanel come to mind with everything being "sold out" or "the last one"


Also a lot of tpf members were not happy with their purchase since they couldn't choose the shade/ luminousity of the  2018 HP GoldMOP and bought what they were offered in fomo fear. When the next batch came within a month the exchange period was already over. So they got stuck with items they were not 100% happy with like dull gold , textured etc...


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Alena21 said:


> Also a lot of tpf members were not happy with their purchase since they couldn't choose the shade/ luminosity of the  2018 HP GoldMOP and bought what they were offered in fomo fear. When the next batch came within a month the exchange period was already over. So they got stuck with items they were not 100% happy with like dull gold , textured etc...



This WG piece is definitely one that would be suitable for remote purchasing, e.g. online! If I didn't know how long the design process took, I'd think they did it deliberately, what with not doing stones, in WG which they've not done for so long, AND guilloche to boot.

I loved the YG guilloche on others but on myself so am quite torn. Unfortunately won't be able to visit store to try it on so will have to rely on the modelling shots from the ladies on this thread before deciding. The FOMO is real though!


----------



## Alena21

ShimmerDreamz said:


> This WG piece is definitely one that would be suitable for remote purchasing, e.g. online! If I didn't know how long the design process took, I'd think they did it deliberately, what with not doing stones, in WG which they've not done for so long, AND guilloche to boot.
> 
> I loved the YG guilloche on others but on myself so am quite torn. Unfortunately won't be able to visit store to try it on so will have to rely on the modelling shots from the ladies on this thread before deciding. The FOMO is real though!


Yes! No striations, different luminousity or different shades. Buying it online without the knot in the stomach you might not like it and have to send it back or settle. Refreshing!


----------



## A bottle of Red

ThisVNchick said:


> The 2019 pendant was available up until last month. They probably just pulled it in preparation for this one. I mean, it’s been 8 months since the 2019 holidays. Last year’s pendant was definitely a bust but I think this year’s might be more desirable.


What was last years & why was it a bust?


----------



## Alena21

A bottle of Red said:


> What was last years & why was it a bust?


This is answered in several posts on page 47 .


----------



## Alena21

Dollyyy said:


> View attachment 4859014


This looks so dark I'm worried a bit. The yellow gold is so bright....Can't wait for pictures against skin.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Alena21 said:


> Gold mother of pearl was available for quite a while since they kept making batch after batch because it was so popular.... they still had it around in shops in Feb 2019. They do not make limited quantity it is limited because it comes out once a year. They always say "oh we don't know how many we are going to receive so buy now." They cash out on your FOMO fears. It is always the same.


This! It is always made to sound like a boutique is only going to get 5 to 10, so reserve now or you will miss out! The reality is that that is what they will get in the first batch. But there will most definitely be more batches after that. They 100% capitalize on people’s FOMO.


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> This looks so dark I'm worried a bit. The yellow gold is so bright....Can't wait for pictures against skin.



It's just reflecting the camera or something dark in the environment. It won't be darker than the yg.


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> It's just reflecting the camera or something dark in the environment. It won't be darker than the yg.


Hope not! I need to see it on skin in natural light! The lights in the boutiques always make the jewels sparkle more


----------



## Bursting_pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> This! It is always made to sound like a boutique is only going to get 5 to 10, so reserve now or you will miss out! The reality is that that is what they will get in the first batch. But there will most definitely be more batches after that. They 100% capitalize on people’s FOMO.



100% my SA called to tell me that she was getting 5-8 and I was panicking about it but I told her I couldn't pay for it without trying it on. Thank you ladies for calming me down and bringing me back to reality.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Bursting_pink said:


> 100% my SA called to tell me that she was getting 5-8 and I was panicking about it but I told her I couldn't pay for it without trying it on. Thank you ladies for calming me down and bringing me back to reality.


Yes, I think the concept that they will sell out within a week is crazy, but that seems to be the story that is sold to drive up demand. The reality is that they will have them for at least a few months. I wouldn’t necessarily wait until Christmas as that is when stock tends to start dwindling (if indeed it is a popular pendant), but you likely don’t need to prepay in order to be guaranteed one.


----------



## Bisoux78

nycmamaofone said:


> How many of you will be buying this October 1st?


I need to see some mod shots first but I'm almost sure I'm in on this pendant.


----------



## Bisoux78

Leo the Lion said:


> Pictures from my SA today! It's really a beautiful piece. He said it can be purchased the soonest on Oct. 1 and estimated to retail for $3850.00 in the USA plus tax. Looks like a clear plastic on top so it will probably be even more sparkly in person.
> 
> View attachment 4860189
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860191


Be still my heart! Can't wait to see mod shots before I head over to a boutique.


----------



## bhurry

Just wondering, are VCA white gold rodium plated like this holiday pendant?


----------



## DS2006

bhurry said:


> Just wondering, are VCA white gold rhodium plated like this holiday pendant?



My understanding is yes. A friend recently had a stone replaced in a bracelet and also had it replated (by VCA).


----------



## Bursting_pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yes, I think the concept that they will sell out within a week is crazy, but that seems to be the story that is sold to drive up demand. The reality is that they will have them for at least a few months. I wouldn’t necessarily wait until Christmas as that is when stock tends to start dwindling (if indeed it is a popular pendant), but you likely don’t need to prepay in order to be guaranteed one.


Absolutely!! Ya, as if it's the only stock in the world! I will make my decision based on how it looks on me in person.


----------



## kitty nyc

I prepaid for mine as my SA said if I pick it up and don’t like it she’d refund me so no risk really.


----------



## jenaps

kitty nyc said:


> I prepaid for mine as my SA said if I pick it up and don’t like it she’d refund me so no risk really.


 same


----------



## lilpikachu

My dilemma is I just bought the YG Guilloche pendant right before the price increase (17/9) and now this is being released... is it too much to have two guilloche pendants?


----------



## sammix3

lilpikachu said:


> My dilemma is I just bought the YG Guilloche pendant right before the price increase (17/9) and now this is being released... is it too much to have two guilloche pendants?


I don’t think so.  They’re different gold.  Plus, many ladies here have the same item in different golds


----------



## Dong9

I wonder which would be more popular if Vca releases guilloche in WG as a permenant line


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lilpikachu said:


> My dilemma is I just bought the YG Guilloche pendant right before the price increase (17/9) and now this is being released... is it too much to have two guilloche pendants?


I'm in the same boat as you! I figured one is YG, the other is WG, + different sizes so there are different ways to style it. At least that's how I justified both haha.


----------



## lilpikachu

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm in the same boat as you! I figured one is YG, the other is WG, + different sizes so there are different ways to style it. At least that's how I justified both haha.


Do you know how much of a size difference there is between both pieces? I’ve never seen a holiday pendant in real life (not even the 2019 version).

Here I was thinking you would all be like “They are too similar... don’t waste your money” but all I am getting is encouragement to pull the trigger.

I hate that I’m a sucker for anything limited edition.  Decisions... decisions!

I think I will wait until I see some mod shots before I decide


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lilpikachu said:


> Do you know how much of a size difference there is between both pieces? I’ve never seen a holiday pendant in real life (not even the 2019 version).
> 
> Here I was thinking you would all be like “They are too similar... don’t waste your money” but all I am getting is encouragement to pull the trigger.
> 
> I hate that I’m a sucker for anything limited edition.  Decisions... decisions!
> 
> I think I will wait until I see some mod shots before I decide


Here's a size comparison I found on IG!

The YG guilloche pendant I ordered is magic (bottom), so I know it's much bigger than the holiday pendant (middle)


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

My SA sent me this for comparison


The Holiday pendant and a Vintage Alhambra Pave


----------



## DS2006

The holiday pendants are vintage Alhambra size.



sammix3 said:


> I don’t think so.  They’re different gold.  Plus, many ladies here have the same item in different golds



Yes, I am getting the yg pave and already had the VA wg pave VA earrings. I just wanted earrings that I could wear with any of the stone pieces, and I will also have one bracelet in each metal that has two pave motifs. So it just made sense to get the same style in both metals!

I think it's fine to get the wg guilloche holiday pendant if the person already wears or plans to collect some wg pieces. But if you plan to get all yg or yg and pg in VCA, I don't think I'd get this pendant. I already have the VA wg pave pendant, and I can't see that I'd need or use the guilloche enough to buy it.


----------



## dilipalomino

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> My SA sent me this for comparison
> View attachment 4862155
> 
> The Holiday pendant and a Vintage Alhambra Pave



Honestly, I can’t wait to get mine, since I love WG. This pic helps solidify that desire


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> My SA sent me this for comparison
> View attachment 4862155
> 
> The Holiday pendant and a Vintage Alhambra Pave


wow...i think i like the wg guilloche more than the pave pendant!


----------



## Sergi

Does anyone know if the holiday pendant is actually flat on one side or guilloche on both? I know there was speculation that it's flat on one side but was hoping for confirmation from anyone whose SAs sent pics. thanks!


----------



## Poohbaby616

Sergi said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday pendant is actually flat on one side or guilloche on both? I know there was speculation that it's flat on one side but was hoping for confirmation from anyone whose SAs sent pics. thanks!


It’s flat on the other side. It can be engraved. It’s a beautiful piece, but unfortunately I will not be buying it cuz it serves the same purpose as my pave pendant. Fingers crossed they come out with a 10 motif.


----------



## Sergi

Poohbaby616 said:


> It’s flat on the other side. It can be engraved. It’s a beautiful piece, but unfortunately I will not be buying it cuz it serves the same purpose as my pave pendant. Fingers crossed they come out with a 10 motif.



Oh gosh! that has me conflicted! My SA is getting them in tomorrow and told me she would let me know then. I feel like for the price I would definitely appreciate it being guilloche on both sides but I know technically it won't matter since it lays flat haha. Wondering if I should just hold out until they introduce wg (or pg) guilloche next year inevitably lol


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Sergi said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday pendant is actually flat on one side or guilloche on both? I know there was speculation that it's flat on one side but was hoping for confirmation from anyone whose SAs sent pics. thanks!



I think it’s double sized! But only one side with diamond. The back is like regular guilloche. Hopefully, they will do the WG and PG guilloche line in the future.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Poohbaby616 said:


> It’s flat on the other side. It can be engraved. It’s a beautiful piece, but unfortunately I will not be buying it cuz it serves the same purpose as my pave pendant. Fingers crossed they come out with a 10 motif.



I can’t make a decision because I also have the pave WG pendant. Sometimes, I think they look different. Sometimes, I can’t justify this purchase because they both WG.


----------



## Sergi

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s double sized! But only one side with diamond. The back is like regular guilloche. Hopefully, they will do the WG and PG guilloche line in the future.



Oh really? That would be so amazing! Do you have pics? I’m inclined to believe it’ll most likely be flat on one side because that’s what my SA seems to believe. But she hasn’t seen it yet.


----------



## Poohbaby616

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s double sized! But only one side with diamond. The back is like regular guilloche. Hopefully, they will do the WG and PG guilloche line in the future.


I saw it in person today. It’s definitely flat on the back side. It’s the same as the hp in previous years. It’s also thicker.


----------



## Poohbaby616

Sergi said:


> Oh gosh! that has me conflicted! My SA is getting them in tomorrow and told me she would let me know then. I feel like for the price I would definitely appreciate it being guilloche on both sides but I know technically it won't matter since it lays flat haha. Wondering if I should just hold out until they introduce wg (or pg) guilloche next year inevitably lol


It’s definitely worth it to go see it in person. That’s if your not too far from a boutique. Then make your decision after trying it on.


----------



## Sergi

Poohbaby616 said:


> It’s definitely worth it to go see it in person. That’s if your not too far from a boutique. Then make your decision after trying it on.



thank you! I bought the YG Guilloche pendant last year and wore it so often. I honestly didn’t even know I liked WG until I went to cartier last month and tried on the diamond love bracelet in wg and fell in love so this hp definitely peaked my interest. But I don’t know if I’m sold on the other side being flat. It takes away from the craftsmanship of the piece and I don’t really care for engraving it. I know there’s a diamond in it but I still feel like it might be more special after to have a fully Guilloche wg piece eventually.


----------



## CATEYES

lilpikachu said:


> My dilemma is I just bought the YG Guilloche pendant right before the price increase (17/9) and now this is being released... is it too much to have two guilloche pendants?


No as they have comepletely different feel since one is YG and other is WG-if you really love guilloche, go for it!


----------



## Poohbaby616

Fine Frenzy said:


> I can’t make a decision because I also have the pave WG pendant. Sometimes, I think they look different. Sometimes, I can’t justify this purchase because they both WG.


I think it’s best to go try it on. I think they’re different but not different enough for me to spend 5K on it. See how much you love it and if it’s worth it to you.


----------



## CATEYES

Sergi said:


> thank you! I bought the YG Guilloche pendant last year and wore it so often. I honestly didn’t even know I liked WG until I went to cartier last month and tried on the diamond love bracelet in wg and fell in love so this hp definitely peaked my interest. But I don’t know if I’m sold on the other side being flat. It takes away from the craftsmanship of the piece and I don’t really care for engraving it. I know there’s a diamond in it but I still feel like it might be more special after to have a fully Guilloche wg piece eventually.


You will never ever see the other side. I wear my onyx holiday pendant practically every day and there is no need to turn it around (shrug shoulders). Having it engraved made it special as no other Alhambra pendant could be engraved since both sides are stone


----------



## Alena21

Sergi said:


> thank you! I bought the YG Guilloche pendant last year and wore it so often. I honestly didn’t even know I liked WG until I went to cartier last month and tried on the diamond love bracelet in wg and fell in love so this hp definitely peaked my interest. But I don’t know if I’m sold on the other side being flat. It takes away from the craftsmanship of the piece and I don’t really care for engraving it. I know there’s a diamond in it but I still feel like it might be more special after to have a fully Guilloche wg piece eventually.


I would have preferred it to be guilloche on both sides also but yes HP 's are flat for engraving purposes and ALSO as one clever member pointed out they are lighter this way than the original YG guilloche pendant I.e. less gold used.  So higher price+less gold=big profit . Yes there is a diamond. They cost nothing


----------



## innerpeace85

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> My SA sent me this for comparison
> View attachment 4862155
> 
> The Holiday pendant and a Vintage Alhambra Pave



So beautiful!! I would do this pendant in vintage size and pave in Magic size


----------



## Alena21

lilpikachu said:


> Do you know how much of a size difference there is between both pieces? I’ve never seen a holiday pendant in real life (not even the 2019 version).
> 
> Here I was thinking you would all be like “They are too similar... don’t waste your money” but all I am getting is encouragement to pull the trigger.
> 
> I hate that I’m a sucker for anything limited edition.  Decisions... decisions!
> 
> I think I will wait until I see some mod shots before I decide


There is no size difference btw the HP and the Vinrage Alhambra pendant. So the YG guilloche is the same size as the LE WG.


----------



## Alena21

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> My SA sent me this for comparison
> View attachment 4862155
> 
> The Holiday pendant and a Vintage Alhambra Pave


Great to see them next to each other. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Croissant

Dollyyy said:


> View attachment 4859014


UGH A SINGLE PENDANT IS JUST NOT ENOUGH OF THIS!!!


----------



## Sergi

Alena21 said:


> I would have preferred it to be guilloche on both sides also but yes HP 's are flat for engraving purposes and ALSO as one clever member pointed out they are lighter this way than the original YG guilloche pendant I.e. less gold used.  So higher price+less gold=big profit . Yes there is a diamond. They cost nothing



oh no! I had no idea it would also be lighter! Especially considering earlier someone pointed out it was thicker! Well that's definitely disappointing. If that's the case, I'm definitely more inclined to just wait it out until the guilloche line is expanded to other gold colors. We know it won't be long haha!


----------



## Croissant

Poohbaby616 said:


> It’s flat on the other side. It can be engraved. It’s a beautiful piece, but unfortunately I will not be buying it cuz it serves the same purpose as my pave pendant. Fingers crossed they come out with a 10 motif.


I am asking to SO a 10 motif in the WG guilloche. I am just LUSTING


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Poohbaby616 said:


> I saw it in person today. It’s definitely flat on the back side. It’s the same as the hp in previous years. It’s also thicker.


Then the one I saw online is fake? Lol


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Poohbaby616 said:


> I think it’s best to go try it on. I think they’re different but not different enough for me to spend 5K on it. See how much you love it and if it’s worth it to you.


Yes. I feel the same way. I could use that money for other stuff. When the gold guilloche came out last year, I didn’t like it enough to buy it. It does look like an incomplete watch background lol. However, WG guilloche got more vintage vibe.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Doh. I love this!!!  I’m in trouble.
reposting rotated. thank you for sharing the pic!


----------



## oranGetRee

Saw the real thing. The WG diamond is not appealing to me. For info, the guilloche is one sided.

On the hand, the new release watch is gorgeous!


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I am getting the Holiday Pendant -unseen IRL!
I prefer WG and there is so little available in WG so I feel very lucky to get this piece.
The guilloche is one sided and
my beloved SA also mentioned the you could get engraving -here is a picture of the reverse side.


----------



## lilpikachu

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> The guilloche is one sided and my beloved SA also mentioned the you could get engraving -here is a picture of the reverse side.


Thank you so much for sharing this picture! Not sure how I feel about buying the pendant now after seeing the back (which is probably a good thing!) 

Where I live, we are under major lockdown so I can’t even see it in real life.

QUESTION: Would you rather get the YG guilloche earrings or the WG holiday pendant? Keeping in mind, I already have the YG guilloche pendant, don’t have any VCA earrings and love both WG & YG.


----------



## Alena21

lilpikachu said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this picture! Not sure how I feel about buying the pendant now after seeing the back (which is probably a good thing!)
> 
> Where I live, we are under major lockdown so I can’t even see it in real life.
> 
> QUESTION: Would you rather get the YG guilloche earrings or the WG holiday pendant? Keeping in mind, I already have the YG guilloche pendant, don’t have any VCA earrings and love both WG & YG.


Earrings


----------



## nycmamaofone

oranGetRee said:


> Saw the real thing. The WG diamond is not appealing to me. For info, the guilloche is one sided.
> 
> On the hand, the new release watch is gorgeous!


May I ask why? Does it not shine like the YG Guilloche, or is it the color? I’m probably passing but just want to be sure.


----------



## oranGetRee

nycmamaofone said:


> May I ask why? Does it not shine like the YG Guilloche, or is it the color? I’m probably passing but just want to be sure.


The diamond merges into the white gold. Probably because the diamond is really small. I prefer jewellery pieces with contrast, showing different materials used distinctly. It does sparkles a lot though.


----------



## nav

Is it possible to special order past year’s holiday pendants?


----------



## innerpeace85

lilpikachu said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this picture! Not sure how I feel about buying the pendant now after seeing the back (which is probably a good thing!)
> 
> Where I live, we are under major lockdown so I can’t even see it in real life.
> 
> QUESTION: Would you rather get the YG guilloche earrings or the WG holiday pendant? Keeping in mind, I already have the YG guilloche pendant, don’t have any VCA earrings and love both WG & YG.


Hands down earrings!


----------



## Dong9

oranGetRee said:


> The diamond merges into the white gold. Probably because the diamond is really small. I prefer jewellery pieces with contrast, showing different materials used distinctly. It does sparkles a lot though.


It’s interesting to see how people have different preferences! I actually prefer that it blends. I hadn’t seen this IRL so I might actually not like it but from photos that’s being shared here I liked it bc it still looks like a clover which I love about VCA but i found diamond on a darker stone actually look more like a flower than a clover but the diamonds do pop.


----------



## oranGetRee

Dong9 said:


> It’s interesting to see how people have different preferences! I actually prefer that it blends. I hadn’t seen this IRL so I might actually not like it but from photos that’s being shared here I liked it bc it still looks like a clover which I love about VCA but i found diamond on a darker stone actually look more like a flower than a clover but the diamonds do pop.



Do share mod pics if you decide to get it!


----------



## Bisoux78

lilpikachu said:


> My dilemma is I just bought the YG Guilloche pendant right before the price increase (17/9) and now this is being released... is it too much to have two guilloche pendants?


Nevaaaaaaa!!! lol. Seriously though, one is WG and the other is YG...2 different looks if you ask me.


----------



## Bisoux78

Fine Frenzy said:


> I think it’s double sized! But only one side with diamond. The back is like regular guilloche. Hopefully, they will do the WG and PG guilloche line in the future.


Oooh I like the fact that I can wear it 2 diff ways! The no diamond side would be more subdued for work.


----------



## Bisoux78

Sergi said:


> oh no! I had no idea it would also be lighter! Especially considering earlier someone pointed out it was thicker! Well that's definitely disappointing. If that's the case, I'm definitely more inclined to just wait it out until the guilloche line is expanded to other gold colors. We know it won't be long haha!



The HP is still heavier than the regular vintage alhambra pendant. At least I think so.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Bisoux78 said:


> Oooh I like the fact that I can wear it 2 diff ways! The no diamond side would be more subdued for work.


The pendent is one sided only. The picture I saw on a random website is probably fake. So disappointed. I think double side would feel a lot more lux.


----------



## DS2006

Bisoux78 said:


> Oooh I like the fact that I can wear it 2 diff ways! The no diamond side would be more subdued for work.



Look above. There’s a picture of the back and it’s solid brushed gold, not guilloche.


----------



## Fine Frenzy

oranGetRee said:


> The diamond merges into the white gold. Probably because the diamond is really small. I prefer jewellery pieces with contrast, showing different materials used distinctly. It does sparkles a lot though.


The diamond is indeed very small. It’s 0.05. Does the LE look more gray than WG pave pendant?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Fine Frenzy said:


> The pendent is one sided only. The picture I saw on a random website is probably fake. So disappointed. I think double side would feel a lot more lux.


HP with diamonds are usually single sided. They are heavier than the stone pendants. Anything with diamonds would not be double sided. Otherwise one side would look like the pave Alhambra pieces, and there would not be a diamond on the other side anyway. These are designed not to flip and you are meant to see the side with the crown of the diamond. The opposite would be the culet of the diamond and that just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Sergi

EpiFanatic said:


> HP with diamonds are usually single sided. They are heavier than the stone pendants. Anything with diamonds would not be double sided. Otherwise one side would look like the pave Alhambra pieces, and there would not be a diamond on the other side anyway. These are designed not to flip and you are meant to see the side with the crown of the diamond. The opposite would be the culet of the diamond and that just doesn’t make sense.


I actually think this would’ve been the perfect pendant where they could have done Guilloche on the other side without the diamond without really altering how it is set. It would have meshed perfectly as opposed to the ones with stones. So unfortunate. We pay for the price of craftsmanship. None of these pieces are actually worth the price we pay. So in my eyes it cheapens it a little bit that the Guilloche isn’t followed thru on the other side. And because the diamond is so small I would much rather just wait until I can get a full Guilloche pendant for around that price or even cheaper


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sergi said:


> I actually think this would’ve been the perfect pendant where they could have done Guilloche on the other side without the diamond without really altering how it is set. It would have meshed perfectly as opposed to the ones with stones. So unfortunate. We pay for the price of craftsmanship. None of these pieces are actually worth the price we pay. So in my eyes it cheapens it a little bit that the Guilloche isn’t followed thru on the other side. And because the diamond is so small I would much rather just wait until I can get a full Guilloche pendant for around that price or even cheaper


Well it’s a lucky thing there are so many varying preferences. I love the WG guilloche with the diamond which I think elevates it.  It’s one big flash of white with a little sparkle in the center. And I love the solid gold smooth back on all the HPs. Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## Sergi

EpiFanatic said:


> Well it’s a lucky thing there are so many varying preferences. I love the WG guilloche with the diamond which I think elevates it.  It’s one big flash of white with a little sparkle in the center. And I love the solid gold smooth back on all the HPs. Different strokes for different folks...


Haha oh I’m definitely team diamond. Diamonds are never not a good idea! Ahah I’m just saying I wish they would have followed thru with the Guilloche design that is so special throughout the pendant. I’m just very particular about design aspects


----------



## kimber418

Sergi said:


> Haha oh I’m definitely team diamond. Diamonds are never not a good idea! Ahah I’m just saying I wish they would have followed thru with the Guilloche design that is so special throughout the pendant. I’m just very particular about design aspects



I love the way VCA does the smooth back of the Holiday Pendant.  I am so happy the Guilloche design is not on the back.   I always get my HP engraved with the year and initials.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I had absolutely no expectations for this holiday pendant and wasn’t planning on purchasing it or expecting WG. Last night when I saw the thread got to 52 pages(!) I had to check it out.  I knew it was “me” the second I looked at it.  Love the cool against type white sunburst. Modern art Deco vibe.  I already paid for it, sight unseen, and I’m getting it lengthened.  So excited to see it.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> I had absolutely no expectations for this holiday pendant and wasn’t planning on purchasing it or expecting WG. Last night when I saw the thread got to 52 pages(!) I had to check it out.  I knew it was “me” the second I looked at it.  Love the cool against type white sunburst. Modern art Deco vibe.  I already paid for it, sight unseen, and I’m getting it lengthened.  So excited to see it.


The moment we saw it I thought about you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> The moment we saw it I thought about you!


Thanks nicole0612!    Yes, you are right!  I am obsessed with it.


----------



## nicole0612

I am wearing my 50th anniversary holiday pendant today to see if I would ever really wear the 2020 HP. I think it’s the second time I’ve ever worn it, but I will always keep it for the significance of the 50th. I am wavering trying to talk myself into the 2020 holiday pendant. I think the design is great. I appreciate that it stands out more than the pave, because the white gold pave vintage pendant blends into my skin. I just don’t know that I will ever reach for a vintage pendant much. Perhaps the significance of the year is enough of a reason to have this one as well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I am wearing my 50th anniversary holiday pendant today to see if I would ever really wear the 2020 HP. I think it’s the second time I’ve ever worn it, but I will always keep it for the significance of the 50th. I am wavering trying to talk myself into the 2020 holiday pendant. I think the design is great. I appreciate that it stands out more than the pave, because the white gold pave vintage pendant blends into my skin. I just don’t know that I will ever reach for a vintage pendant much. Perhaps the significance of the year is enough of a reason to have this one as well.


You shouldn't force yourself.  Usually, if I have to talk myself into a piece, I don't wear it much once bought.  Maybe the magic sizes work better for you?


----------



## Alena21

I was excited about it but the pics left me underwhelmed for now. Let's see if seeing it in person is going to work...


----------



## Alena21

Double post


----------



## gagabag

I'm a sucker for WG so this is a no brainer for me. I just paid for it via link, also unseen. I am certain I will love it so I don't really need to debate with myself or ask a lot of questions, etc... I think this will go well with my WG frivole earrings. Will have to wait a bit though as I am getting mine lengthened. Can't wait for others to share photos


----------



## dilipalomino

gagabag said:


> I'm a sucker for WG so this is a no brainer for me. I just paid for it via link, also unseen. I am certain I will love it so I don't really need to debate with myself or ask a lot of questions, etc... I think this will go well with my WG frivole earrings. Will have to wait a bit though as I am getting mine lengthened. Can't wait for others to share photos



Agreed wholeheartedly. I paid for it fully, and can’t wait to pick it up. My SA told me I could return it if it’s not to my liking, but I know I’ll love it.


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> You shouldn't force yourself.  Usually, if I have to talk myself into a piece, I don't wear it much once bought.  Maybe the magic sizes work better for you?


Magic is not the best length for me, I’m sure I don’t have to spell out the reason  I do love the fact that this HP will be ok for rain and moisture. That makes it quite practical. I can’t wear VCA WG Earrings, but it would pair well with my platinum/WG diamond earrings from other brands.


----------



## venusianz

kimber418 said:


> I love the way VCA does the smooth back of the Holiday Pendant.  I am so happy the Guilloche design is not on the back.   I always get my HP engraved with the year and initials.



Hi, may I know how much do VCA charge for engaving for Holiday Pendant? TIA


----------



## Alena21

It is FOC if you do it within 3 months of purchase.


----------



## Mariamalhosani

venusianz said:


> Hi, may I know how much do VCA charge for engaving for Holiday Pendant? TIA


Its free


----------



## lynne_ross

What are the engraving options? I recall it might be 4 characters and/or the year. Does anyone recall what the symbol options are - heart, etc?


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> I'm a sucker for WG so this is a no brainer for me. I just paid for it via link, also unseen. I am certain I will love it so I don't really need to debate with myself or ask a lot of questions, etc... I think this will go well with my WG frivole earrings. Will have to wait a bit though as I am getting mine lengthened. Can't wait for others to share photos


How exciting. I also have the WG Frivole earrings. I am just waiting for my fab SA to contact me so I can purchase.


----------



## vanessa_karie

Bisoux78 said:


> Oooh I like the fact that I can wear it 2 diff ways! The no diamond side would be more subdued for work.



This is such a clever idea, I have never thought of it that way! thank you!   

I'm going to try it on in store tomorrow, I wonder how it would look against skin tone.. then I shall decide..


----------



## fashionelite

Just saw this post on Instagram. It’s so sparkly in the video (3rd post)


----------



## lilpikachu

fashionelite said:


> Just saw this post on Instagram. It’s so sparkly in the video


I need that video to be longer! 

Back on the lusting after this piece bandwagon again!

This morning I told myself I wouldn’t get it but this video is making me reconsider.

To everyone who buys this piece: please post as many mod shots/videos as you can!


----------



## marbella8

I agree- I love the concept of the Magic Guilloche, but can’t imagine how heavy it’ll be, I think it’ll be too heavy for comfort for me with such a thin chain. This looks interesting, but like you were saying about VCA white gold on your skin looks flat, I’ve tried the WG-pace pendant and earrings and my SA said no way, they look like silver on your skin, don’t waste your money, lol!

I actually wear my HP on the reverse and love the matte gold.


----------



## fashionelite

I just found this mod shot. The user also has a video on their story. You can hardly see the diamond


----------



## EpiFanatic

fashionelite said:


> I just found this mod shot. The user also has a video on their story. You can hardly see the diamond



Gorgeous!  I love the live video too.  It's exactly as I pictured in my head.


----------



## Lucynancy

nicole0612 said:


> Magic is not the best length for me, I’m sure I don’t have to spell out the reason  I do love the fact that this HP will be ok for rain and moisture. That makes it quite practical. I can’t wear VCA WG Earrings, but it would pair well with my platinum/WG diamond earrings from other brands.


Adjust a length...I did with mine. Added 2 inches


----------



## Comfortably Numb

fashionelite said:


> I just found this mod shot. The user also has a video on their story. You can hardly see the diamond





Thanks for posting! Honestly I wasn't expecting to actually see the diamond given its size and how reflective the pendant is, but I am sooo happy they put it there instead of just a gold dot!!! It looks so much more polished. This was one of the deciding factors for me.


----------



## Mmh23

fashionelite said:


> I just found this mod shot. The user also has a video on their story. You can hardly see the diamond



this is so stunning. mine is on order and when i get it on Friday i'll post pics


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Speaking of holidays...









						The Maison - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Founded in 1906 Place Vendôme, Van Cleef & Arpels is a Maison of High Jewelry faithful to its values: creation, expertise and know-how.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




  
who else is placing an order 10/18?


----------



## nicole0612

Lucynancy said:


> Adjust a length...I did with mine. Added 2 inches


So did I!
Ok, the video looks amazing


----------



## Bisoux78

fashionelite said:


> Just saw this post on Instagram. It’s so sparkly in the video (3rd post)



Holyyyyyy mollyyyyyy!!! This is not looking good for my wallet!


----------



## Bisoux78

fashionelite said:


> I just found this mod shot. The user also has a video on their story. You can hardly see the diamond



How did she get hers before the release date??


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Bisoux78 said:


> How did she get hers before the release date??



She's a boutique manager. And her IG is total VCA porn btw!


----------



## Cf1994

It is up on VCA’s uk website already!








						Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## acrowcounted

Cf1994 said:


> It is up on VCA’s uk website already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


USA has it too








						Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## cindy05

acrowcounted said:


> USA has it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alhambra - Jewelry - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Created by Van Cleef & Arpels in 1968, the four-leaf clover-inspired Alhambra® jewelry collection established itself as a timeless symbol of luck. A celebration of the Maison's creativity, its pure lines and distinctive beaded silhouette are brought to life with a broad palette of natural materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com


When you order it online, can you request the 2" extension at the time the order is placed or does it have to be shipped back to adjust?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Comfortably Numb said:


> Thanks for posting! Honestly I wasn't expecting to actually see the diamond given its size and how reflective the pendant is, but I am sooo happy they put it there instead of just a gold dot!!! It looks so much more polished. This was one of the deciding factors for me.


Yup!!  What is a holiday pendant without a diamond??


----------



## marbella8

I just tried it on today and have to say I was very underwhelmed, very. It is quite dark on my skin, not shiny, so for those of you wondering about the color. Thank goodness


----------



## ayshaa

marbella8 said:


> I just tried it on today and have to say I was very underwhelmed, very. It is quite dark on my skin, not shiny, so for those of you wondering about the color. Thank goodness


Do you think it is because of the guilloche design that it reflect the light differently than the yellow gold version? Maybe you wore dark clothes? It can reflect back to the pendant. I am still thinking if I should go for it or not.


----------



## lynne_ross

I thankfully do not love this year’s HP so pass for me. Looking forward to other’s pics.


----------



## marbella8

ayshaa said:


> Do you think it is because of the guilloche design that it reflect the light differently than the yellow gold version? Maybe you wore dark clothes? It can reflect back to the pendant. I am still thinking if I should go for it or not.



I was wearing a white shirt, so no, but their white gold generally (I’ve tried the pave) doesn’t suit me, but this was even worse. SA agreed with me that it was a no. Definitely, definitely try it on, and don’t pre-order.


----------



## Mmh23

marbella8 said:


> I was wearing a white shirt, so no, but their white gold generally (I’ve tried the pave) doesn’t suit me, but this was even worse. SA agreed with me that it was a no. Definitely, definitely try it on, and don’t need-order.


Can i ask...do you have an olive complexion or a darker skin tone? I have super fair skin and prefer white gold normally but i've never owned a VCA piece before. I'm purchasing this one blind! Can always return but i'm hoping to love it.


----------



## marbella8

Mmh23 said:


> Can i ask...do you have an olive complexion or a darker skin tone? I have super fair skin and prefer white gold normally but i've never owned a VCA piece before. I'm purchasing this one blind! Can always return but i'm hoping to love it.



Of course you can ask, I’m pretty fair.


----------



## hopiko

Oops..double


----------



## hopiko

EpiFanatic said:


> I had absolutely no expectations for this holiday pendant and wasn’t planning on purchasing it or expecting WG. Last night when I saw the thread got to 52 pages(!) I had to check it out.  I knew it was “me” the second I looked at it.  Love the cool against type white sunburst. Modern art Deco vibe.  I already paid for it, sight unseen, and I’m getting it lengthened.  So excited to see it.


+me too!  So excited!  Post pictures, please


----------



## hopiko

nicole0612 said:


> I am wearing my 50th anniversary holiday pendant today to see if I would ever really wear the 2020 HP. I think it’s the second time I’ve ever worn it, but I will always keep it for the significance of the 50th. I am wavering trying to talk myself into the 2020 holiday pendant. I think the design is great. I appreciate that it stands out more than the pave, because the white gold pave vintage pendant blends into my skin. I just don’t know that I will ever reach for a vintage pendant much. Perhaps the significance of the year is enough of a reason to have this one as well.


Funny enough, I used to go to an office everyday and wore my 10s and 20s quite a bit as they worked with my business attire.  Now that I am WFH for the foreseeable future, I wear a lot of stylish Ts and reach for the HPs as they add a little bit of bling on my video calls!  

I bet my coworkers can’t wait for me to switch it up with a white gold one (If anyone even notices..LOL!)


----------



## Dong9

Bisoux78 said:


> How did she get hers before the release date??


It looks like she is in hk. Prob a time zone diff


----------



## Fine Frenzy

marbella8 said:


> I was wearing a white shirt, so no, but their white gold generally (I’ve tried the pave) doesn’t suit me, but this was even worse. SA agreed with me that it was a no. Definitely, definitely try it on, and don’t pre-order.


 
I agree with you. Vca WG is more gray than Cartier WG.


----------



## Alena21

I liked it on me...


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Omggg it looks so beautiful   
I can’t wait to try it tomorrow!! And if it looks amazing on me I will get it and not buy the frivole bracelet that I initially wanted


----------



## Alena21

It is very sparkly. Kira kira! Here is the 2018 for comparison.  And with the yellow guilloche ring.


----------



## dilipalomino

Alena21 said:


> View attachment 4864522
> 
> I liked it on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864526



Absolutely stunning on you!!!


----------



## Alena21

dilipalomino said:


> Absolutely stunning on you!!!


Thank you!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Alena21 said:


> I was excited about it but the pics left me underwhelmed for now. Let's see if seeing it in person is going to work...



Hey Alena, pictures just can't justify how amazing it looks until you try it on right


----------



## innerpeace85

Alena21 said:


> It is very sparkly. Kira kira! Here is the 2018 for comparison.  And with the yellow guilloche ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864533
> View attachment 4864534


Love both the WG and YG Guilloche on you! Thanks for sharing pics


----------



## Sergi

Alena21 said:


> It is very sparkly. Kira kira! Here is the 2018 for comparison.  And with the yellow guilloche ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864533
> View attachment 4864534



Wow it looks absolutely stunning on you! Is your 2018 extended with 2 inches? Or are you wearing the WG shortened?! I have never extended any of my necklaces but I love where that 2018 is falling on you!


----------



## Alena21

Sergi said:


> Wow it looks absolutely stunning on you! Is your 2018 extended with 2 inches? Or are you wearing the WG shortened?! I have never extended any of my necklaces but I love where that 2018 is falling on you!


Thank you.  Yes, the 2018 is extended.  I'm planning to extend this too before 3 months run out.


----------



## Alena21

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hey Alena, pictures just can't justify how amazing it looks until you try it on right


Indeed! Looks much better in rl. So I encourage you to go and try it on,  ladies! ( I was sure I won't like it)


----------



## Alena21

innerpeace85 said:


> Love both the WG and YG Guilloche on you! Thanks for sharing pics


Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

My skin is NC10. So ladies who would want to order online can see if they like it if they have the same skin colour....


----------



## A.Stone

stopped by the boutique this morning and loved how it looks unreal life! The way light reflects kinda reminds of moon phases. Happy moon festival,everyone!


----------



## AnnC

Alena21 said:


> Thank you.  Yes, the 2018 is extended.  I'm planning to extend this too before 3 months run out.


When you have it extended can you still wear it at the 15” and 16” lengths?


----------



## Alena21

AnnC said:


> When you have it extended can you still wear it at the 15” and 16” lengths?


On the longest length mostly.


----------



## Dong9

Found more vids on IG


----------



## ayshaa

marbella8 said:


> I was wearing a white shirt, so no, but their white gold generally (I’ve tried the pave) doesn’t suit me, but this was even worse. SA agreed with me that it was a no. Definitely, definitely try it on, and don’t pre-order.


Thank you for your reply!
How strange! I will do that, I'll have to check everything before hand. 
Did you like anything else that they've released?


----------



## Phoenix123

Picked up my HP today.  It's STUNNING! 

I agree with a previous poster though: you can hardly see the centre diamond.  This doesn't matter to me.  It's still gorgeous!  I loved it straightaway!


----------



## Mmh23

Phoenix123 said:


> Picked up my HP today.  It's STUNNING!


Can you share pics and let us know if it reflects dark colors more than light making it seem dull? Mine arrived tomorrow and a couple of the comments here have me worried it’s not going to be as sparkly as I had hoped!


----------



## MyHjourney

Mmh23 said:


> Can you share pics and let us know if it reflects dark colors more than light making it seem dull? Mine arrived tomorrow and a couple of the comments here have me worried it’s not going to be as sparkly as I had hoped!


i saw it in real life and its DEFINITELY not dull.. on the contrary it is stunning!


----------



## sammix3

Phoenix123 said:


> Picked up my HP today.  It's STUNNING!
> 
> I agree with a previous poster though: you can hardly see the centre diamond.  This doesn't matter to me.  It's still gorgeous!  I loved it straightaway!


Did you hear back from your SA on SO earrings?


----------



## Alena21

Mmh23 said:


> Can you share pics and let us know if it reflects dark colors more than light making it seem dull? Mine arrived tomorrow and a couple of the comments here have me worried it’s not going to be as sparkly as I had hoped!


It is super bright and shiny. Fret not!


----------



## Phoenix123

Mmh23 said:


> Can you share pics and let us know if it reflects dark colors more than light making it seem dull? Mine arrived tomorrow and a couple of the comments here have me worried it’s not going to be as sparkly as I had hoped!


It's night time here. So maybe I'll share pics tomo. 
I was wearing black and did not think it reflected my black top.  Dull is certainly not the word I'd use to describe it. It's super sparkly - but not in the same way that diamonds sparkle. It's more reflective due its design. It really is very stunning.


----------



## lilpikachu

The guilloche is so hypnotising! 

When I received my YG pendant, I opened it in front of my partner and he was blown away by how pretty it was - he loves the YG!

I think I may end up biting the bullet and getting this one too - unseen - but I just love the guilloche pattern so much!

Can’t wait to see everyone’s mod shots!


----------



## Phoenix123

sammix3 said:


> Did you hear back from your SA on SO earrings?


I've decided to SO an alternating Guilloche pave 5motif instead. She doesn't think it's gonna be a problem getting it approved.


----------



## sammix3

Phoenix123 said:


> I've decided to SO an alternating Guilloche pave 5motif instead. She doesn't think it's gonna be a problem getting it approved.


Please let us know what you hear back.  It’s going to be so stunning with your pave 5 motif


----------



## Phoenix123

sammix3 said:


> Please let us know what you hear back.  It’s going to be so stunning with your pave 5 motif



How did you know that that's what I am planning to do - to stack them!? 

Will do indeed.


----------



## sammix3

Just saw this beautiful photo on ig


----------



## Rami00

JenLovestoShop said:


> Toronto! I went to Yorkdale VCA
> My SA did warn me that the price was not set in stone though because he said $5000 cad plus tax is the suggested retail, VCA might change the price from now until it officially releases. They said they should get it before Oct 1st but cannot release it until after this date!
> Also they mentioned Canada already had a price increase in August this year.


My SA almost assured me that there will be no price increase since we already had one.


----------



## marbella8

ayshaa said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> How strange! I will do that, I'll have to check everything before hand.
> Did you like anything else that they've released?



I have the Vintage-White Gold MOP and funnily that looks much better on me than the YG MOP, so I think it’s when the piece is mostly WG that doesn’t suit me. I did try on a couple other things, and what I loved, loved more than all of them on me was the Blue-Agate Magic Pendant, much more than I thought I would, but am holding off until I try on the YG Magic Guilloche Pendant. At that price point I’m tempted by other things, and I have the 2019 HP and it’s so close in color to the blue agate. Plus, I love not worrying about the porcelain, showering, etc., and I wear it on the matte-YG side and get lots of compliments on it- only time you get a deal at VCA are with the HP since you can wear them with the other side

The WG-Guilloche pendant was pretty, and shiny, don’t get me wrong, but just very dark on my skin tone. It didn’t suit me. I mean when a SA tells you no, it’s a no, lol. That’s why I was saying that if someone can go to the store to try it on, it’s best, or if your SA gives you the option to refund, not just store credit. Let me know how it goes when you get yours.


----------



## EpiFanatic

sammix3 said:


> Please let us know what you hear back.  It’s going to be so stunning with your pave 5 motif


Now THAT’S a special order!!!  Good luck!!!!!!!!!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## kimber418

sammix3 said:


> Just saw this beautiful photo on ig




Awesome photo.  I am SO excited to get mine!  It is being engraved and lengthened now.


----------



## cindy05

I keep checking this page for photos. Has nobody picked it up yet?? We need mod shots stat!


----------



## EBronte

Hi, m pretty new to VCA and need your guidance.  I have 2 VCA necklaces, both are single pendant.  One is an Onyx Alhambra and the other one is the RG pave pendant.  It would be great to add the HP WG guilloche pendant.  However, I was reading your comments and realized as some members have commented that one side of the pendant is flat and that it might be better to wait for the WG Guilloche to be added to the permanent line (so both sides would be Guilloche).   Also, the diamond in the center is not that noticeable? the price point might be better if it's not an HP?  What do you think?  Or the HP is sort of the HG  in terms of a single pendant?  Please advice.  thank you in advance


----------



## sammix3

kimber418 said:


> Awesome photo.  I am SO excited to get mine!  It is being engraved and lengthened now.


How many inches are you getting lengthened?  Do you usually get the same message engraved?  I hope they'll be able to turn it around quickly for you


----------



## kimikaze

Not dull at all! Wearing here with my other white gold necklace. The HP is so shiny, almost like a mirror affect, quite hypnotising


----------



## Dong9

I loved it  it is so sparkly! I was debating between this LE and other vintage pendant and I went for this one. My SA told me I was the very first one to buy this from the boutique.


----------



## EpiFanatic

EBronte said:


> Hi, m pretty new to VCA and need your guidance.  I have 2 VCA necklaces, both are single pendant.  One is an Onyx Alhambra and the other one is the RG pave pendant.  It would be great to add the HP WG guilloche pendant.  However, I was reading your comments and realized as some members have commented that one side of the pendant is flat and that it might be better to wait for the WG Guilloche to be added to the permanent line (so both sides would be Guilloche).   Also, the diamond in the center is not that noticeable? the price point might be better if it's not an HP?  What do you think?  Or the HP is sort of the HG  in terms of a single pendant?  Please advice.  thank you in advance


If you look through the history of the HP's, many of them do have the diamond in the center, which to me now separates the HP from the regular pendants, and that's special.  The point is not to have the huge blingy diamond in the middle.  It is to give a little bit a sparkle in honor of the holiday season, thus the holiday pendant.  If you want a blingy diamond to pop, honestly this is probably not the pendant for you. 

In prior years, the pendants have had a bit more color, so the diamond seemed to pop more.  So if you want that color contrast that comes with the stone pendants, this also would not be the pendant for you.  There is no huge contrast in color to really make the diamond the star.  For the people that love the guilloche, and I didn't until I saw the YG IRL, this is a great option.  The guilloche is like diamonds.  You need to see it IRL to see how lively and bright it is.  Pictures cannot capture how light plays on it.

VCA might be thinking that it's been a minute since there has been a white gold holiday pendant, and many of the WG lovers are excited about having a chance at such a piece.  Also, with YG guilloche being such a hit, and so very beautiful IRL, making a WG guilloche seems to be a super smart move, to bring in the VCA lovers who prefer WG. 

All the HPs with a diamond have a solid gold back, which give it a heft that the stone pendants don't have.  The solid gold back gives people the option to engrave it and commemorate the year, to which each HP is specific.  This pendant is not meant to be be dual sided as it is constructed as a stationary pendant, not one with a bail, like the magic pendants.  If that is your requirement, yeah, no, this would not be for you. 

So don't get it just cause everyone else is.  If you want a blingy diamond, you're better off getting a solitaire pendant or a pave pendant.  If you want dual sided, skip this.  If you want color, skip this.  It's a HG to me b/c I love the guilloche art deco feel but prefer WG to YG, love the little diamond that separates it from the regular pendants, and love the solid gold back.  So if it's not a HG to you, don't get it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dong9 said:


> I loved it  it is so sparkly! I was debating between this LE and other vintage pendant and I went for this one. My SA told me I was the very first one to buy this from the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4864876


That is STUNNING!!!   It's so gorgeous and eye-catching, yet it's still a neutral.  Soooo love it!


----------



## EBronte

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## jsmile

I love the effect of guilloche - it really does catch the light in many different types of lighting. It's almost like a diamond without that diamond price tag. I buy diamonds but not with the VCA price tag so I was the first person to pre purchase in my city. Lol


----------



## Kellywkl93

Hihi! Anyone knows how long will the holiday pendant stay available normally? Thanks


----------



## EpiFanatic

EBronte said:


> Thank you for your reply.


You are welcome.  I just encourage you not to force yourself to love something you don't.  It's ok if it's not for you. There are plenty of other VCA options out there.  And I feel sad if someone buys something they don't really love.  There are other people out there that would love it.


----------



## Sergi

EpiFanatic said:


> You are welcome.  I just encourage you not to force yourself to love something you don't.  It's ok if it's not for you. There are plenty of other VCA options out there.  And I feel sad if someone buys something they don't really love.  There are other people out there that would love it.


This is such a great point! 
I actually went in today to look at 3 motif earrings and the holiday pendant. I was pretty convinced I wouldn’t get it. I know everyone is saying the diamond is barely noticeable but the way the light hits it sometimes it’s definitely a different shine than just compared to the gold dot it in the middle like with the YG guilloche! I actually fell in love with the sparkle and ended up getting it too! I agree with all the people saying looking at in person might actually convince you to get it haha. To the people ordering it blind rest assured it’s actually stunning haha.


----------



## Alena21

Dong9 said:


> I loved it  it is so sparkly! I was debating between this LE and other vintage pendant and I went for this one. My SA told me I was the very first one to buy this from the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4864876


Looks lovely on you!


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> If you look through the history of the HP's, many of them do have the diamond in the center, which to me now separates the HP from the regular pendants, and that's special.  The point is not to have the huge blingy diamond in the middle.  It is to give a little bit a sparkle in honor of the holiday season, thus the holiday pendant.  If you want a blingy diamond to pop, honestly this is probably not the pendant for you.
> 
> In prior years, the pendants have had a bit more color, so the diamond seemed to pop more.  So if you want that color contrast that comes with the stone pendants, this also would not be the pendant for you.  There is no huge contrast in color to really make the diamond the star.  For the people that love the guilloche, and I didn't until I saw the YG IRL, this is a great option.  The guilloche is like diamonds.  You need to see it IRL to see how lively and bright it is.  Pictures cannot capture how light plays on it.
> 
> VCA might be thinking that it's been a minute since there has been a white gold holiday pendant, and many of the WG lovers are excited about having a chance at such a piece.  Also, with YG guilloche being such a hit, and so very beautiful IRL, making a WG guilloche seems to be a super smart move, to bring in the VCA lovers who prefer WG.
> 
> All the HPs with a diamond have a solid gold back, which give it a heft that the stone pendants don't have.  The solid gold back gives people the option to engrave it and commemorate the year, to which each HP is specific.  This pendant is not meant to be be dual sided as it is constructed as a stationary pendant, not one with a bail, like the magic pendants.  If that is your requirement, yeah, no, this would not be for you.
> 
> So don't get it just cause everyone else is.  If you want a blingy diamond, you're better off getting a solitaire pendant or a pave pendant.  If you want dual sided, skip this.  If you want color, skip this.  It's a HG to me b/c I love the guilloche art deco feel but prefer WG to YG, love the little diamond that separates it from the regular pendants, and love the solid gold back.  So if it's not a HG to you, don't get it.



What a brilliant post (pun intended, lol). It captures the very essence of holiday pendants and also highlights the reasons why this HP is special in its own rights.


----------



## Alena21

Why is everyone in Asia still awake?? I think it's the Moon! Almost 4am here but the whole household is wide awake! (Sorry for the off topic.)


----------



## Bisoux78

Some pics it looks grayish and in some it looks brilliant white. I really have to see it in person...


----------



## Dong9

Bisoux78 said:


> Some pics it looks grayish and in some it looks brilliant white. I really have to see it in person...


This was my biggest concern as well. Not gonna lie it def has that grey undertone but it changes instantly with lighting. under the natural or bright lighting, it shines so much appearing more like very light grey/white vs. Dark grey under dimmed lights. It didn’t bother me that much and I loved that it is unique and limited.


----------



## Sergi

Dong9 said:


> This was my biggest concern as well. Not gonna lie it def has that grey undertone but it changes instantly with lighting. under the natural or bright lighting, it shines so much appearing more like very light grey/white vs. Dark grey under dimmed lights. It didn’t bother me that much and I loved that it is unique and limited.


Yup! If anyone has experience with the YG guilloche it’s very similar. The YG looks darker and lighter depending on how the light is bouncing off it. It’s the exact same with the WG version. If you look at the perlee sides of the pendant hits actually a very bright WG but when the light reflects some parts look darker than other parts. That is just how anything with the guilloche design will look. Hopefully this makes sense lol


----------



## cherrytongue

new in today! screenshot from my IG story (much more sparkly in person and in video!)


----------



## cherrytongue

I was really debating about this one because I just got the YG guilloche less than 1 month ago.. but after seeing it in person my heart was set! Sooo incredibly sparkly, maybe even more sparkly than the YG!


----------



## Sergi

cherrytongue said:


> I was really debating about this one because I just got the YG guilloche less than 1 month ago.. but after seeing it in person my heart was set! Sooo incredibly sparkly, maybe even more sparkly than the YG!
> 
> View attachment 4865121


this picture captures exactly what I was trying to say! if you look at how the light is reflecting on the YG pendant, some parts of the pendant look darker than "normal" YG. honestly, guilloche is absolutely stunning and you have to see it in real life to truly appreciate how it looks. the light just dances off it so beautifully.


----------



## kimber418

Dong9 said:


> I loved it  it is so sparkly! I was debating between this LE and other vintage pendant and I went for this one. My SA told me I was the very first one to buy this from the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4864876


The 2020 holiday pendant looks gorgeous on you!  Thank you for sharing this photo!


----------



## Violet Bleu

This pendant is becoming harder and harder to resist, but I have to stay focused on other wish list items! Happy for everyone that picks it up, as it is simply lovely!


----------



## nycmamaofone

This thread is terrible. For my wallet, that is. I was all set on passing but now I am seriously tempted and making all kinds of justifications about how to style it. Sheesh.


----------



## cherrytongue

lightning speed uploaded a video of the holiday pendant & comparison with YG guilloche:


----------



## nycmamaofone

cherrytongue said:


> lightning speed uploaded a video of the holiday pendant & comparison with YG guilloche:
> 
> View attachment 4865239



Wow, I can’t wait to watch!!


----------



## Mmh23

cherrytongue said:


> lightning speed uploaded a video of the holiday pendant & comparison with YG guilloche:
> 
> View attachment 4865239



awesome! thank you for uploading this so fast. I'm subscribed to your YouTube now and my HP should arrive tomorrow. It's so beautiful! congrats to you!


----------



## Croissant

wow im just now seeing all your real life photos. this is as stunning as i thought it would be! woowowow!! but i really want it as a 10 motif. BADLY! my SA says my SO request was denied and it (the 10 motif along with other offerings in WG guilloche) will likely join their regular lineup next Fall.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> I've decided to SO an alternating Guilloche pave 5motif instead. She doesn't think it's gonna be a problem getting it approved.


That’s going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kellywkl93 said:


> Hihi! Anyone knows how long will the holiday pendant stay available normally? Thanks


It really depends on how popular the piece is - last years was available for a while but so far this one seems more popular. In any event they dont stay available for very long, maybe a few months at the most.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sergi said:


> This is such a great point!
> I actually went in today to look at 3 motif earrings and the holiday pendant. I was pretty convinced I wouldn’t get it. I know everyone is saying the diamond is barely noticeable but the way the light hits it sometimes it’s definitely a different shine than just compared to the gold dot it in the middle like with the YG guilloche! I actually fell in love with the sparkle and ended up getting it too! I agree with all the people saying looking at in person might actually convince you to get it haha. To the people ordering it blind rest assured it’s actually stunning haha.


Congratulations! Be sure to post pics!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

So happy for everyone who is enjoying this new holiday pendant! I’m excited to see all of your posts!


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> wow im just now seeing all your real life photos. this is as stunning as i thought it would be! woowowow!! but i really want it as a 10 motif. BADLY! my SA says my SO request was denied and it (the 10 motif along with other offerings in WG guilloche) will likely join their regular lineup next Fall.



What?  You SO the guilloche 10 motif and it was denied?

If that is the case, it really means the WG guilloche will join VCA's permanent offerings.

My boutique manager yesterday told me not to SO the LE earrings.  But he didn't say anything of the sort when I requested for the SO alternating pave guilloche 5-motif.  Hmm...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> What?  You SO the guilloche 10 motif and it was denied?
> 
> If that is the case, it really means the WG guilloche will join VCA's permanent offerings.
> 
> My boutique manager yesterday told me not to SO the LE earrings.  But he didn't say anything of the sort when I requested for the SO alternating pave guilloche 5-motif.  Hmm...


Which LE earrings did you request?

ive been kind of mum about which SO I’m waiting for, but I guess it’s relevant; I ordered the 10-motif guilloche/pave. Also, back when I SO’ed RG vintage Alhambra earrings they  were accepted, but I was not charged a premium; that’s how I discerned that they were going to be part of the regular line. It’s surprising that they’re declining the order *because* it will be part of the regular line??


----------



## Alena21

[/QUOTE]


Croissant said:


> wow im just now seeing all your real life photos. this is as stunning as i thought it would be! woowowow!! but i really want it as a 10 motif. BADLY! my SA says my SO request was denied and it (the 10 motif along with other offerings in WG guilloche) will likely join their regular lineup next Fall.





Notorious Pink said:


> It really depends on how popular the piece is - last years was available for a while but so far this one seems more popular. In any event they dont stay available for very long, maybe a few months at the most.





Phoenix123 said:


> What?  You SO the guilloche 10 motif and it was denied?
> 
> If that is the case, it really means the WG guilloche will join VCA's permanent offerings.
> 
> My boutique manager yesterday told me not to SO the LE earrings.  But he didn't say anything of the sort when I requested for the SO alternating pave guilloche 5-motif.  Hmm...





Notorious Pink said:


> Which LE earrings did you request?
> 
> ive been kind of mum about which SO I’m waiting for, but I guess it’s relevant; I ordered the 10-motif guilloche/pave. Also, back when I SO’ed RG vintage Alhambra earrings they  were accepted, but I was not charged a premium; that’s how I discerned that they were going to be part of the regular line. It’s surprising that they’re declining the order *because* it will be part of the regular line??


Wow, interesting development..."waits impatiently"...


----------



## Alena21

Notorious Pink said:


> Which LE earrings did you request?
> 
> ive been kind of mum about which SO I’m waiting for, but I guess it’s relevant; I ordered the 10-motif guilloche/pave. Also, back when I SO’ed RG vintage Alhambra earrings they  were accepted, but I was not charged a premium; that’s how I discerned that they were going to be part of the regular line. It’s surprising that they’re declining the order *because* it will be part of the regular line??


They started declining the SO MA RG GreyMOP pendant since the beginning of the year and it joined the regular line a few months later.


----------



## HADASSA

Notorious Pink said:


> Which LE earrings did you request?
> 
> ive been kind of mum about which SO I’m waiting for, but I guess it’s relevant; I ordered the 10-motif guilloche/pave. Also, back when I SO’ed RG vintage Alhambra earrings they  were accepted, but I was not charged a premium; that’s how I discerned that they were going to be part of the regular line. It’s surprising that they’re declining the order *because* it will be part of the regular line??


Did VCA charge a premium for your 10 SO? The guilloche/pave will really look special as a 10


----------



## Croissant

Wow, interesting development..."waits impatiently"...
[/QUOTE]

Yes...I asked to SO the 10 motif in WG guilloche and my SA said it was denied. She said there are two primary reasons they'd decline a SO especially from a return client; either VCA feels the SO would look ugly and reflect badly on their brand, or they are planning on releasing something similar soon. Since option 1 is unlikely, she believes by next Fall WG guilloche will become a permanent fixture on the scene. She can't say 100% but she is making an educated guess and I have no choice but to be patient and trust her. If true, at least there's no premium.


----------



## Croissant

Notorious Pink said:


> Which LE earrings did you request?
> 
> ive been kind of mum about which SO I’m waiting for, but I guess it’s relevant; I ordered the 10-motif guilloche/pave. Also, back when I SO’ed RG vintage Alhambra earrings they  were accepted, but I was not charged a premium; that’s how I discerned that they were going to be part of the regular line. It’s surprising that they’re declining the order *because* it will be part of the regular line??


I agree, it's weird. Then again, if they try to build momentum for something down the pipeline, it wouldn't make sense to make early versions of it. If I see anyone posting a WG guilloche SO i wouldn't know how to react, to be honest. Like why don't you want the sale??


----------



## Croissant

Phoenix123 said:


> What?  You SO the guilloche 10 motif and it was denied?
> 
> If that is the case, it really means the WG guilloche will join VCA's permanent offerings.
> 
> My boutique manager yesterday told me not to SO the LE earrings.  But he didn't say anything of the sort when I requested for the SO alternating pave guilloche 5-motif.  Hmm...


you requested SO white gold guilloche and pave alternating 5 motif? let me know if you are approved. I have no idea how this works.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> What?  You SO the guilloche 10 motif and it was denied?
> 
> If that is the case, it really means the WG guilloche will join VCA's permanent offerings.
> 
> My boutique manager yesterday told me not to SO the LE earrings.  But he didn't say anything of the sort when I requested for the SO alternating pave guilloche 5-motif.  Hmm...


Eeeek!  Maybe the LE earrings will be made available.  come to mama!!


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> Eeeek!  Maybe the LE earrings will be made available.  come to mama!!


Or they will introduce just WG guilloche ones.  I'm OK with both.


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Which LE earrings did you request?
> 
> ive been kind of mum about which SO I’m waiting for, but I guess it’s relevant; I ordered the 10-motif guilloche/pave. Also, back when I SO’ed RG vintage Alhambra earrings they  were accepted, but I was not charged a premium; that’s how I discerned that they were going to be part of the regular line. It’s surprising that they’re declining the order *because* it will be part of the regular line??



The same as the HP/ Onyx LE earrings, ie. guilloche with a diamond in the centre, in WG.

I remember my SA telling me a few months ago that all SO's for grey MOP were closed, ie. they would not take any SO.  Then the grey MOP was introduced a permanent offering subsequently.  So, I guess VCA has 2 different ways of dealing with items that you could previously SO, which then become permanent.


----------



## Phoenix123

Croissant said:


> you requested SO white gold guilloche and pave alternating 5 motif? let me know if you are approved. I have no idea how this works.



Yes, I have.  I am fairly sure now that WG guilloche will become a permanent offering.  So, if I SO at all (if it's approved), it'd be because I am too impatient to wait! lol


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Eeeek!  Maybe the LE earrings will be made available.  come to mama!!



This is my takeaway from my local boutique manager....or at least the "regular" WG guilloche earrings.


----------



## dilipalomino

Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!


----------



## Alena21

dilipalomino said:


> Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!
> 
> View attachment 4865559


Stunning! Love it on you!


----------



## Bisoux78

dilipalomino said:


> Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!
> 
> View attachment 4865559


Wow! This is giving me Elsa (Frozen) vibes. I almost want to belt out "Let it gooo! Let it gooo!" whenever I see a modshot. lol. It looks like an Ice Crystal...in a very good way.


----------



## cindy05

dilipalomino said:


> Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!
> 
> View attachment 4865559


Looks amazing. Could you please post a mod shot further away? I have similar skintone as you and would love to see it at a regular distance like how you would pose in a photo. Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dilipalomino said:


> Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!
> 
> View attachment 4865559


That is seriously stunning on u!!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Bisoux78 said:


> Wow! This is giving me Elsa (Frozen) vibes. I almost want to belt out "Let it gooo! Let it gooo!" whenever I see a modshot. lol. It looks like an Ice Crystal...in a very good way.



yes! It actually looks like a special pendant for the holidays as compared to ie the pink or blue iterations!  I imagine this looking amazing with many New Years outfits!


----------



## Mmh23

Guys it’s seriously WAY too hard to get a good pic of this beauty but I am in love. This is my first Van Cleef piece and now I’m already trying to decide what I buy next! The HP in this wg was def the perfect way to dip my toes in the VCA pond!


----------



## Notorious Pink

dilipalomino said:


> Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!
> 
> View attachment 4865559



this is truly gorgeous on you
i have to remind myself that I *really really* can’t  wear WG near my face


----------



## dilipalomino

Alena21 said:


> Stunning! Love it on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## dilipalomino

Bisoux78 said:


> Wow! This is giving me Elsa (Frozen) vibes. I almost want to belt out "Let it gooo! Let it gooo!" whenever I see a modshot. lol. It looks like an Ice Crystal...in a very good way.



Omg I love that, now I’m going to start thinking about Elsa and that song whenever I look at it


----------



## dilipalomino

cindy05 said:


> Looks amazing. Could you please post a mod shot further away? I have similar skintone as you and would love to see it at a regular distance like how you would pose in a photo. Thanks!



I could try? But it’s really hard to photograph this one, even close up you can see how blurred it is. Pictures don’t do it justice, so I truly recommend seeing it in person~


----------



## dilipalomino

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is seriously stunning on u!!!



Aw thank you so much!!!


----------



## dilipalomino

Notorious Pink said:


> this is truly gorgeous on you
> i have to remind myself that I *really really* can’t  wear WG near my face



Thank you gorgeous  nooo that’s not true at all, it would look so lovely on you!!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Mmh23 said:


> Guys it’s seriously WAY too hard to get a good pic of this beauty but I am in love. This is my first Van Cleef piece and now I’m already trying to decide what I buy next! The HP in this wg was def the perfect way to dip my toes in the VCA pond!
> 
> View attachment 4865950



Looks amazing on you and great first choice! Welcome to the cult club!


----------



## marbella8

dilipalomino said:


> Uploading my mod shot so that it can help anyone that is looking. Honestly, I completely understand what some of the previous posters meant when they said this needs to be seen in person. It is simply stunning in person, and the guilloche shines in a somewhat windmill format depending on the lighting. I actually like that it’s not TOO “white” for WG, because it would look borderline silver. I know I will wear mine for a long time to come!
> 
> View attachment 4865559



omg-this looks stunningly beautiful on you! I wish it looked so bright on me, better for my wallet I guess, but must say love, love it on you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anybody know how limited this will be? I might not be able to go the boutique in the next two weeks but worried it will sell out.


----------



## kimikaze

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody know how limited this will be? I might not be able to go the boutique in the next two weeks but worried it will sell out.


My SA told me they only received 24 and that was on the morning of the launch day. (They usually receive the HP the week of its launch) They’re supposed to be receiving another 20 but they have no details yet as to when, which is unusual. She also explained that usually they get priority over other countries but it appears this year they seem to be sending more elsewhere. This could be due to covid and that they’re not anticipating the foreign footfall that would usually make for their high UK sales. She was also told that this year’s HP is definitely limited compared to last year’s which they were sent in abundance. I hope this helps?


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody know how limited this will be? I might not be able to go the boutique in the next two weeks but worried it will sell out.



Hey, I guess it depends on which store are you purchasing it from and which country. I did have a chat with my SA yst and she mentioned only 20 arrived so far at the store and this year the quantity being quite limited.

Due to its limited quantity being made available, it was interesting to hear that for this first few weeks of the launch, they are only selling it to their existing/ VIP clients. This means that they are not selling or releasing the pendant to first time buyers yet until November.

However, I did notice above that there were some members here who managed to get their hands on this HP as their first purchase!  So fret not! it really depends on which country you are from

Why not try contacting ur SA and explain your situation to her? Maybe she can help you  

On the other hand, I do note that this pendant is selling off so well like hot cakes as it is exceptionally beautiful and pictures cannot justify how gorgeous it looks real life when I tried it on. Also, it is the first time that their HP is not a stone, being a WG Guilloche (no permanent line for it yet) and for some who love the fact that it is easily maintained, you can wear it on a daily basis without worrying on getting water, sweat and perfume/ lotion and soap getting on it and ruining the stone, this is definitely a good one to get.

Also FYI - this HP is actually much thicker and heavier than the normal VA YG Guilloche necklace + a mini 0.05 carat diamond + WG being more exp than YG, so the price markup is actually very little being a HP. That’s why I went for this necklace as the price is actually quite worth it.


----------



## Mmh23

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hey, I guess it depends on which store are you purchasing it from and which country. I did have a chat with my SA yst and she mentioned only 20 arrived so far at the store and this year the quantity being quite limited.
> 
> Due to its limited quantity being made available, it was interesting to hear that for this first few weeks of the launch, they are only selling it to their existing/ VIP clients. This means that they are not selling or releasing the pendant to first time buyers yet until November.
> 
> However, I did notice above that there were some members here who managed to get their hands on this HP as their first purchase!  So fret not! it really depends on which country you are from
> 
> Why not try contacting ur SA and explain your situation to her? Maybe she can help you
> 
> On the other hand, I do note that this pendant is selling off so well like hot cakes as it is exceptionally beautiful and pictures cannot justify how gorgeous it looks real life when I tried it on. Also, it is the first time that their HP is not a stone, being a WG Guilloche (no permanent line for it yet) and for some who love the fact that it is easily maintained, you can wear it on a daily basis without worrying on getting water, sweat and perfume/ lotion and soap getting on it and ruining the stone, this is definitely a good one to get.
> 
> Also FYI - this HP is actually much thicker and heavier than the normal VA YG Guilloche necklace + a mini 0.05 carat diamond + WG being more exp than YG, so the price markup is actually very little being a HP. That’s why I went for this necklace as the price is actually quite worth it.


But you can buy it online...so anyone can buy it...not just existing clients...or is that just on the US site?


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Mmh23 said:


> But you can buy it online...so anyone can buy it...not just existing clients...or is that just on the US site?



Probably US and other countries in which you can order it online directly from the website


----------



## Mmh23

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Probably US and other countries in which you can order it online directly from the website


wow! so crazy that it's not offered online everywhere. I REALLLY want them to add the wg guilloché to their permanent line. i'd love a bracelet. this stuff is addicting!!


----------



## Croissant

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody know how limited this will be? I might not be able to go the boutique in the next two weeks but worried it will sell out.


its available online!!! on their website


----------



## valnsw

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Hey, I guess it depends on which store are you purchasing it from and which country. I did have a chat with my SA yst and she mentioned only 20 arrived so far at the store and this year the quantity being quite limited.
> 
> Due to its limited quantity being made available, it was interesting to hear that for this first few weeks of the launch, they are only selling it to their existing/ VIP clients. This means that they are not selling or releasing the pendant to first time buyers yet until November.
> 
> However, I did notice above that there were some members here who managed to get their hands on this HP as their first purchase!  So fret not! it really depends on which country you are from
> 
> Why not try contacting ur SA and explain your situation to her? Maybe she can help you
> 
> On the other hand, I do note that this pendant is selling off so well like hot cakes as it is exceptionally beautiful and pictures cannot justify how gorgeous it looks real life when I tried it on. Also, it is the first time that their HP is not a stone, being a WG Guilloche (no permanent line for it yet) and for some who love the fact that it is easily maintained, you can wear it on a daily basis without worrying on getting water, sweat and perfume/ lotion and soap getting on it and ruining the stone, this is definitely a good one to get.
> 
> Also FYI - this HP is actually much thicker and heavier than the normal VA YG Guilloche necklace + a mini 0.05 carat diamond + WG being more exp than YG, so the price markup is actually very little being a HP. That’s why I went for this necklace as the price is actually quite worth it.



The limited quantity is the case for the boutique where I shop at. To my understanding, seems that they are being offered to the regular customers first and my SA told me they were not allowed to display in boutique for walk-in customers. 

Congrats to all who got the HP! I must say it is indeed a special one this year.


----------



## cloee

All your gorgeous photos are making me reconsider this piece. Time to visit the store...
Congratulations to everyone who purchased it.


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> The limited quantity is the case for the boutique where I shop at. To my understanding, seems that they are being offered to the regular customers first and my SA told me they were not allowed to display in boutique for walk-in customers.
> 
> Congrats to all who got the HP! I must say it is indeed a special one this year.


Yes, they usually put on display the second batch - beginning of November from my observation.


----------



## dsrm

I was reluctant to buy it but Seeing how good it looked on everyone, I decided to get it, also didn’t help that my SA texted me saying all sold except the one she was holding for me and asked if I really wanted, she had others who wanted.
Hopefully it will look good on me when I receive it


----------



## Alena21

dsrm said:


> I was reluctant to buy it but Seeing how good it looked on everyone, I decided to get it, also didn’t help that my SA texted me saying all sold except the one she was holding for me and asked if I really wanted, she had others who wanted.
> Hopefully it will look good on me when I receive it


It is one of these rare items that look good on ABSOLUTELY every skin tone


----------



## jpezmom

Alena21 said:


> It is one of these rare items that look good on ABSOLUTELY every skin tone


I have olive skin tone (tan) and am glad to hear that you feel all skin tones would work with the HP. You are an enabler!  I love my WG MOP vintage necklace. Would the HP be redundant?


----------



## Alena21

jpezmom said:


> I have olive skin tone (tan) and am glad to hear that you feel all skin tones would work with the HP. You are an enabler!  I love my WG MOP vintage necklace. Would the HP be redundant?


Best is for you to go and try it. Bring your MOP necklace along and decide on spot. I feel that the only pple that don't need to buy it are the ones that have the YG guilloche pendant as it looks too similar so if you have the YG guilloche pendant better get the ring, bracelet etc...


----------



## dsrm

Alena21 said:


> It is one of these rare items that look good on ABSOLUTELY every skin tone


That’s great to hear, I can’t wait to get it now.
I don’t have any VCA white Gould except for my sweet turquoise earring which I plan to wear with


----------



## Lucynancy

My teenage DD went with me to pick up the HP and when it was unveiled by the SA, she just gasped and said 'yes, Mommy buy this". This is the 1st time that she has said it for a HP since I allowed her to join me at the boutique.. I agree with other TpFs that it is difficult to see its brilliance in the photos but it is really like a star.....and I have the vintage pave pendant!

When VCA launched the YG guilloche, I was a tad disappointed as my skin tone is not suitable for YG. I have been hoping for a WG guilloche and it's like VCA read my thoughts. Bless you, VCA!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Lucynancy said:


> My teenage DD went with me to pick up the HP and when it was unveiled by the SA, she just gasped and said 'yes, Mommy buy this". This is the 1st time that she has said it for a HP since I allowed her to join me at the boutique.. I agree with other TpFs that it is difficult to see its brilliance in the photos but it is really like a star.....and I have the vintage pave pendant!
> 
> When VCA launched the YG guilloche, I was a tad disappointed as my skin tone is not suitable for YG. I have been hoping for a WG guilloche and it's like VCA read my thoughts. Bless you, VCA!


So funny!  My teenage daughter who is really picky about jewelry immediately liked it too when she saw pics.


----------



## Dong9

Alena21 said:


> Best is for you to go and try it. Bring your MOP necklace along and decide on spot. I feel that the only pple that don't need to buy it are the ones that have the YG guilloche pendant as it looks too similar so if you have the YG guilloche pendant better get the ring, bracelet etc...


I absolutely agree with this. I prob wouldn’t have bought one if i had the YG guilloche or Diamond pave. I also own a sweet size YG MOP but they give very diff vibes


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Ugh all this talk and beautiful photos are making me want to order one online for fear of not being able to get one in the boutique next weekend!!! Should I? I also am moving to a new city (USA) and will need to strike up a relationship with a new SA... I have a feeling I’m going to order online unless someone here convinces me otherwise!


----------



## jpezmom

Alena21 said:


> Best is for you to go and try it. Bring your MOP necklace along and decide on spot. I feel that the only pple that don't need to buy it are the ones that have the YG guilloche pendant as it looks too similar so if you have the YG guilloche pendant better get the ring, bracelet etc...


Ugh - so hard. I haven’t been luxury shopping since March. Would have to drive into SF to see this in person. Do I purchase sight unseen?  It might be worth it base on the feedback. When my SA sent early photos it definitely stunned me. So trying to convince myself to go for it!   I don’t have any Guilloche either.


----------



## Alena21

jpezmom said:


> Ugh - so hard. I haven’t been luxury shopping since March. Would have to drive into SF to see this in person. Do I purchase sight unseen?  It might be worth it base on the feedback. When my SA sent early photos it definitely stunned me. So trying to convince myself to go for it!   I don’t have any Guilloche either.


Order online.. you can always return it if you don't like it...


----------



## kcavatu

Ordered one online (I'm in the US). Super excited!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Comparison pic! 
2020 holiday pendant vs new release YG guilloche

Until recently, I only wore gold jewelry. Then I started slowly mixing WG & YG rings. This is my first WG necklace! It’s so beautiful in person— EXTRA SPARKLY. 

I posted videos on my IG


----------



## Stella0925

The pendant is so pretty! But I’m not sure how the white gold looks on my yellowish skin tone


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Stella0925 said:


> The pendant is so pretty! But I’m not sure how the white gold looks on my yellowish skin tone


I usually prefer YG. I have neutral undertones so I figured WG wouldn’t be _too_ bad. If you’re warmer, you should try it in and see in person!


----------



## fice16

Stella0925 said:


> The pendant is so pretty! But I’m not sure how the white gold looks on my yellowish skin tone



I love the pairing that LovingTheOrange makes, it looks beautiful on her.
Like you, I also have concerns if either pendant would look nice on my skin tone...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Alright peeps. Pics of it on a more tanned complexion. Tried to do it in as many different lighting environments as possible.  I love it.  This is exactly what I expected given how the YG guilloche performs. No regrets. And I love that it’s the heaviest HP yet, of course because it’s all gold.  I actually wish that they made this in the magic size, in the short pendant.  Here’s to hoping.


----------



## nycmamaofone

EpiFanatic said:


> Alright peeps. Pics of it on a more tanned complexion. Tried to do it in as many different lighting environments as possible.  I love it.  This is exactly what I expected given how the YG guilloche performs. No regrets. And I love that it’s the heaviest HP yet, of course because it’s all gold.  I actually wish that they made this in the magic size, in the short pendant.  Here’s to hoping.
> View attachment 4867043
> View attachment 4867044
> View attachment 4867045
> View attachment 4867046
> View attachment 4867047
> View attachment 4867049
> View attachment 4867050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867051


Wow it looks amazing on you!!


----------



## gagabag

Loving all the pics!


----------



## jlm916

Ordered mine with no hesitation! Was hoping for wg with onyx (based on the chart) and wg guilloche is even better


----------



## *MJ*

AnnC said:


> When you have it extended can you still wear it at the 15” and 16” lengths?



I'm thinking of having mine extended, could you possibly post a pic of the chain so I can see how it looks? Thanks!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m getting closer to pulling the trigger. My justification is I’ve survived ten months of 2020 and it’s my birthday month.


----------



## jpezmom

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m getting closer to pulling the trigger. My justification is I’ve survived ten months of 2020 and it’s my birthday month.


Go for it and please post photos! What a fabulous way to celebrate your birthday !


----------



## Frenchart88

My SA just sent me pics and it’s a really pretty piece. Subtle enough for everyday but can be dressed up. I love how it matches my e-ring! Picking mine up on Tuesday! ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

EpiFanatic said:


> Alright peeps. Pics of it on a more tanned complexion. Tried to do it in as many different lighting environments as possible.  I love it.  This is exactly what I expected given how the YG guilloche performs. No regrets. And I love that it’s the heaviest HP yet, of course because it’s all gold.  I actually wish that they made this in the magic size, in the short pendant.  Here’s to hoping.
> View attachment 4867043
> View attachment 4867044
> View attachment 4867045
> View attachment 4867046
> View attachment 4867047
> View attachment 4867049
> View attachment 4867050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867051


It looks fantastic on you. I’m actually quite excited to see that it has a bit of a Chrome look to it, that makes it feel very sleek and modern to me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Phoenix123 said:


> What a brilliant post (pun intended, lol). It captures the very essence of holiday pendants and also highlights the reasons why this HP is special in its own rights.


Thanks @Phoenix123 donr forget to post mod shots when you get yours!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LovingTheOrange said:


> Comparison pic!
> 2020 holiday pendant vs new release YG guilloche
> 
> Until recently, I only wore gold jewelry. Then I started slowly mixing WG & YG rings. This is my first WG necklace! It’s so beautiful in person— EXTRA SPARKLY.
> 
> I posted videos on my IG
> 
> View attachment 4866996



Looks great on you! This will also be my first WG necklace since college. Honestly I’m not sure how it will look on me but I don’t want a discontinuity in my HP collection. I also have requested ‘2020‘ to be engraved on the back, because this has been such an eventful and crazy year not to be forgotten.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m getting closer to pulling the trigger. My justification is I’ve survived ten months of 2020 and it’s my birthday month.



Yes making it through 2020 is more than enough justification for spoiling yourself!


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> It looks fantastic on you. I’m actually quite excited to see that it has a bit of a Chrome look to it, that makes it feel very sleek and modern to me.


Thank you @nicole0612 .  You described the color perfectly. It’s chrome. Yes, it feels very modern to me with a nod to the 1920s. I can’t say how much I love it. It’s sooooo cool. I am never taking this off.  Well, actually I am.    It’s my mom’s. I’m still waiting on mine to be extended. We both got one so we don’t have to fight over it.


----------



## Skylover

Is it too flashy? I am getting mine later.. stil contemplating


----------



## Lucynancy

Stella0925 said:


> The pendant is so pretty! But I’m not sure how the white gold looks on my yellowish skin tone


This HP fits all skin tones. No worries. If you are still unsure after buying, this will be one of those in-demand pieces for many years to come, that is, you can resell it


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Looks great on you! This will also be my first WG necklace since college. Honestly I’m not sure how it will look on me but I don’t want a discontinuity in my HP collection. I also have requested ‘2020‘ to be engraved on the back, because this has been such an eventful and crazy year not to be forgotten.


This was also my reasoning! Although, I didn’t start buying the HP until last year haha. Didn’t want 2019, skip 2020, and continue buying


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I got the HP!    I was initially contemplating between getting a mini Frivole pave diamond bracelet or the WMOP bracelet cos I bought the GMOP necklace back in July as my first piece...but I forgone the bracelets and bought this HP cos it was more practical price wise to me in comparison to the Frivole bracelet plus it is a limited editioN and I can wear it all the time without worrying to get soap, oil and water on it!




some mod shots when I was at the store!


----------



## DS2006

sugarbabetvxq said:


> I got the HP!    I was initially contemplating between getting a mini Frivole pave diamond bracelet or the WMOP bracelet cos I bought the GMOP necklace back in July as my first piece...but I forgone the bracelets and bought this HP cos it was more practical price wise to me in comparison to the Frivole bracelet plus it is a limited editioN and I can wear it all the time without worrying to get soap, oil and water on it!
> View attachment 4867448
> View attachment 4867447
> 
> 
> some mod shots when I was at the store!



It looks beautiful on you! I am hearing people say they'll wear it all the time, but soap scum isn't going to be great for the guilloche. I would not shower in it, personally.


----------



## fice16

DS2006 said:


> It looks beautiful on you! I am hearing people say they'll wear it all the time, but soap scum isn't going to be great for the guilloche. I would not shower in it, personally.



This is a very good point...
I was hoping to get a wg guilloche bracelet (SO, or permanent line if it comes out), and wear it on daily basis without taking it off.
Now, I need to re-consider about this aspect which soap scum could affect the beauty of guilloche jewelries if I were to wear & take bath with it...and I guess there is no easy way to clean out the soap scum without scratching the guilloche jewelries..


----------



## cafecreme15

Went to the boutique and tried on the HP today. While it was GORGEOUS, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling when I tried it on, so I passed.


----------



## Croissant

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on the HP today. While it was GORGEOUS, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling when I tried it on, so I passed.
> 
> View attachment 4867463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867466


 interesting! it looks so pretty on you! i really love it so much i just want more than a single motif.


----------



## Alena21

LovingTheOrange said:


> Comparison pic!
> 2020 holiday pendant vs new release YG guilloche
> 
> Until recently, I only wore gold jewelry. Then I started slowly mixing WG & YG rings. This is my first WG necklace! It’s so beautiful in person— EXTRA SPARKLY.
> 
> I posted videos on my IG
> 
> View attachment 4866996





EpiFanatic said:


> Alright peeps. Pics of it on a more tanned complexion. Tried to do it in as many different lighting environments as possible.  I love it.  This is exactly what I expected given how the YG guilloche performs. No regrets. And I love that it’s the heaviest HP yet, of course because it’s all gold.  I actually wish that they made this in the magic size, in the short pendant.  Here’s to hoping.
> View attachment 4867043
> View attachment 4867044
> View attachment 4867045
> View attachment 4867046
> View attachment 4867047
> View attachment 4867049
> View attachment 4867050
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867051





sugarbabetvxq said:


> I got the HP!    I was initially contemplating between getting a mini Frivole pave diamond bracelet or the WMOP bracelet cos I bought the GMOP necklace back in July as my first piece...but I forgone the bracelets and bought this HP cos it was more practical price wise to me in comparison to the Frivole bracelet plus it is a limited editioN and I can wear it all the time without worrying to get soap, oil and water on it!
> View attachment 4867448
> View attachment 4867447
> 
> 
> some mod shots when I was at the store!



Congratulations @LovingTheOrange @EpiFanatic @sugarbabetvxq 
It looks trully gorgeous on all of you! Love it!


----------



## AnnC

*MJ* said:


> I'm thinking of having mine extended, could you possibly post a pic of the chain so I can see how it looks? Thanks!


I’m still waiting for mine and decided not to have it extended. Some other Tfers here are getting theirs extended. I’m sure they’ll post some pics .


----------



## Alena21

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on the HP today. While it was GORGEOUS, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling when I tried it on, so I passed.
> 
> View attachment 4867463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867466


No need to purchase if you don't feel it in your heart. Wait until something speaks to you.


----------



## Alena21

LovingTheOrange said:


> Comparison pic!
> 2020 holiday pendant vs new release YG guilloche
> 
> Until recently, I only wore gold jewelry. Then I started slowly mixing WG & YG rings. This is my first WG necklace! It’s so beautiful in person— EXTRA SPARKLY.
> 
> I posted videos on my IG
> 
> View attachment 4866996


Beautiful comparison pic! Thanks for sharing. Are you keeping the MA guilloche?


----------



## jpezmom

I decided to go for the HP!  Waiting for the next shipment to arrive in the next week (?) to SF Neiman Marcus.  I think I will love it as much as my WG MOP.  Thank you all for the photos and feedback - can't wait to join the club with my first HP!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Alena21 said:


> Beautiful comparison pic! Thanks for sharing. Are you keeping the MA guilloche?


Yes, I’m keeping both!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on the HP today. While it was GORGEOUS, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling when I tried it on, so I passed.
> 
> View attachment 4867463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867466



I can definitely see that yellow gold would look better with your coloring! The yg pendant you are wearing really illustrates it well!


----------



## Alena21

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes, I’m keeping both!


I am very seriously thinking of getting the MA guilloche too. Hmm and I didn't even like it before I tried it on...I better think this through well....


----------



## cafecreme15

Croissant said:


> interesting! it looks so pretty on you! i really love it so much i just want more than a single motif.





Alena21 said:


> No need to purchase if you don't feel it in your heart. Wait until something speaks to you.





DS2006 said:


> I can definitely see that yellow gold would look better with your coloring! The yg pendant you are wearing really illustrates it well!


Thank you! I would be more likely to consider the 10 motif in YG guilloche and would be interested in investigating a WG one if they ever made it. But I feel like I have enough pendants at this point, including in WG, YG and non-VCA! And whatever VCA I have acquired so far I have focused on YG because I’ve been liking that better on my skin these days. So perhaps another reason why I didn’t feel compelled to purchase. I’m trying to decide what’s next on my wishlist - will probably go with a bangle of some sort!


----------



## Bisoux78

Does VCA ship via Fedex or UPS in the U.S? I dislike my incompetent Fedex delivery guy immensely so I'm hoping they use UPS. Also, do they require signature upon delivery?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Alena21 said:


> I am very seriously thinking of getting the MA guilloche too. Hmm and I didn't even like it before I tried it on...I better think this through well....


I was initially hesitant because I was afraid guilloche + magic size would be too extra. Seeing it in person, I’m OBSESSED. I don’t have a reason to dress up, so I wore it to the grocery store today haha


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Bisoux78 said:


> Does VCA ship via Fedex or UPS in the U.S? I dislike my incompetent Fedex delivery guy immensely so I'm hoping they use UPS...


I don’t think it’s Fedex because H uses Fedex, which usually requires a signature (and is usually in a Fedex box). It was delivered in an inconspicuous white box


----------



## fice16

Bisoux78 said:


> Does VCA ship via Fedex or UPS in the U.S? I dislike my incompetent Fedex delivery guy immensely so I'm hoping they use UPS. Also, do they require signature upon delivery?



VCA uses Fedex Express delivery.  Is your incompetent Fedex delivery guy handling FedEx Ground Shipment or FedEx Express shipment?

In my area, the FedEx Express deliveries are handled by different FedEx Sort facility than the FedEx Ground shipments. And, yes, signature upon delivery is required.


----------



## fice16

LovingTheOrange said:


> I don’t think it’s Fedex because H uses Fedex, which usually requires a signature (and is usually in a Fedex box). It was delivered in an inconspicuous white box



The H boutique that I have relationship with uses FedEx as well.  They do not pack my orders in FedEx box, just regular brown cardboard box with security-tape sealing the box.  Maybe that's because of the size of the items that I ordered...


----------



## Bisoux78

fice16 said:


> VCA uses Fedex Express delivery.  Is your incompetent Fedex delivery guy handling FedEx Ground Shipment or FedEx Express shipment?
> In my area, the FedEx Express deliveries are handled by different FedEx Sort facility than the FedEx Ground shipments. And, yes, signature upon delivery is required.


He does Ground...I didn't think about the difference! Thanks for pointing that out. Good to know I won't have to deal with his incompetence when I order.


----------



## DA Club

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on the HP today. While it was GORGEOUS, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling when I tried it on, so I passed.



I went today as well and thought for sure I would pull the trigger but I wasn’t instantly in love either. What’s holding me back is over past couple years I’ve switched to wearing mainly yellow gold and just need some time to think about how much I would wear this holiday pendant. Also I have no white gold from VCA, only yellow gold, so if I got this I would also want the 5-motif chalcedony bracelet - the VCA list never ends! The necklace was gorgeous though, I’ll think about it over the next week or so.


----------



## Alena21

DA Club said:


> I went today as well and thought for sure I would pull the trigger but I wasn’t instantly in love either. What’s holding me back is over past couple years I’ve switched to wearing mainly yellow gold and just need some time to think about how much I would wear this holiday pendant. Also I have no white gold from VCA, only yellow gold, so if I got this I would also want the 5-motif chalcedony bracelet - the VCA list never ends! The necklace was gorgeous though, I’ll think about it over the next week or so.
> 
> View attachment 4867538
> View attachment 4867539


Yes, don't impulse buy.


----------



## Phoenix123

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks @Phoenix123 donr forget to post mod shots when you get yours!



L  ving the HP on you!  It's so lovely that both you and your mom are getting it!  Girl power!!

I picked mine up on the very first day that it was released, ie. 1st Oct, haha.  I've been too lazy to take mod shots but shall try and do so at some point.


----------



## qwerty098

Phoenix123 said:


> L  ving the HP on you!  It's so lovely that both you and your mom are getting it!  Girl power!!
> 
> I picked mine up on the very first day that it was released, ie. 1st Oct, haha.  I've been too lazy to take mod shots but shall try and do so at some point.



Please do! Your style is


----------



## mikimoto007

Hi all! Loving the mod shots! It's a beautiful piece. Is anyone concerned about maintenance? I know it's all gold, no stones, but I understand the guilloche can't be restored if it's scratched. I'm thinking that as its a necklace, scratching isn't a major concern? Especially given that I won't be stacking it. I'm guessing it won't be possible to keep the lovely mirror shine? I'm worried about how it will look once the mirror shine is gone. 

Also, am I correct in thinking that white gold will need to be re-dipped? I wonder how that will impact the guilloche

Sorry for so many questions! I'm hoping to make this my first VCA piece! It's so much harder when buying online.


----------



## Onthego

LovingTheOrange said:


> Comparison pic!
> 2020 holiday pendant vs new release YG guilloche
> 
> Until recently, I only wore gold jewelry. Then I started slowly mixing WG & YG rings. This is my first WG necklace! It’s so beautiful in person— EXTRA SPARKLY.
> 
> I posted videos on my IG
> 
> View attachment 4866996


Thank you for the comparison pic.
I have wanted the GMOP pendant for the longest, so when I knew it was coming in magic size I jumped at it. I was asked to pay the full amount to avoid price increase and that is exactly what happened. Picked it up yesterday and put a deposit for the HP. Now to start saving up for the magic guilloche for next year. Both look gorgeous on you.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Onthego said:


> Thank you for the comparison pic.
> I have wanted the GMOP pendant for the longest, so when I knew it was coming in magic size I jumped at it. I was asked to pay the full amount to avoid price increase and that is exactly what happened. Picked it up yesterday and put a deposit for the HP. Now to start saving up for the magic guilloche for next year. Both look gorgeous on you.


i’m considering the gmop pendant, but i feel like (i’ve only seen pictures, have yet to see in person), that set in pink gold, it’s too brownish. do you find that to be a problem irl?


----------



## fashionelite

mikimoto007 said:


> Hi all! Loving the mod shots! It's a beautiful piece. Is anyone concerned about maintenance? I know it's all gold, no stones, but I understand the guilloche can't be restored if it's scratched. I'm thinking that as its a necklace, scratching isn't a major concern? Especially given that I won't be stacking it. I'm guessing it won't be possible to keep the lovely mirror shine? I'm worried about how it will look once the mirror shine is gone.
> 
> Also, am I correct in thinking that white gold will need to be re-dipped? I wonder how that will impact the guilloche
> 
> Sorry for so many questions! I'm hoping to make this my first VCA piece! It's so much harder when buying online.


I have this same question. I just put it on after showering yesterday but I’m too afraid to shower with it today. Will the clasp get loose if I keep taking it off and putting it on again daily?


----------



## Frenchart88

mikimoto007 said:


> Hi all! Loving the mod shots! It's a beautiful piece. Is anyone concerned about maintenance? I know it's all gold, no stones, but I understand the guilloche can't be restored if it's scratched. I'm thinking that as its a necklace, scratching isn't a major concern? Especially given that I won't be stacking it. I'm guessing it won't be possible to keep the lovely mirror shine? I'm worried about how it will look once the mirror shine is gone.
> 
> Also, am I correct in thinking that white gold will need to be re-dipped? I wonder how that will impact the guilloche
> 
> Sorry for so many questions! I'm hoping to make this my first VCA piece! It's so much harder when buying online.



I own the 5-motif guilloche yg bracelet and find it super easy to care for - and I went for that one in all gold so it could get wet etc. I’ve had it for a year now and wear it pretty often and it hasn’t lost its shine one bit. So I would say it’s not as delicate as you may think. I’ve definitely banged it and can’t visibly see scratches because the mirror finish and way it reflects light hides everything.

I love the center diamond in the 2020 hp and did ask my SA about redipping since I had the same concern as you. He’s been with vca for quite some time and said he’s never seen a client have to redip a wg piece as it’s not really expected that they will lose their shine. I do think it’s a hardy piece and I personally would prefer it to any stone, but that’s because I wear a lot of lotions and sunscreens on my body (skincare junkie lol) and gold is just easier to work with in that situation.

I do think the yg guilloche pendant looks mature on me (but the bracelet is fun), so the chrome look to the 2020 hp is younger and more modern!


----------



## nycmamaofone

fashionelite said:


> I have this same question. I just put it on after showering yesterday but I’m too afraid to shower with it today. Will the clasp get loose if I keep taking it off and putting it on again daily?


I have never had an issue with a clasp from a fine jewelry house, but I imagine if it were to have an issue, it would be easily fixed. I would be more concerned about damaging the actual item in the shower all the time. Honestly I don’t understand why people shower with fine jewelry; it really does not help in terms of maintaining its beauty and it takes minimal effort to take it off each day. The idea of soap scum, dirt, chemicals, etc. getting into my nice stuff grosses me out personally.


----------



## fashionelite

nycmamaofone said:


> I have never had an issue with a clasp from a fine jewelry house, but I imagine if it were to have an issue, it would be easily fixed. I would be more concerned about damaging the actual item in the shower all the time. Honestly I don’t understand why people shower with fine jewelry; it really does not help in terms of maintaining its beauty and it takes minimal effort to take it off each day. The idea of soap scum, dirt, chemicals, etc. getting into my nice stuff grosses me out personally.


Thanks for the response. This is my second fine jewelry item after getting a Cartier love bangle earlier this year. Since I wear it 24/7 it lost some of its shine already and I don’t want that to happen to this pendant. I’ll be taking it off for workouts and showers then


----------



## nycmamaofone

fashionelite said:


> Thanks for the response. This is my second fine jewelry item after getting a Cartier love bangle earlier this year. Since I wear it 24/7 it lost some of its shine already and I don’t want that to happen to this pendant. I’ll be taking it off for workouts and showers then


My SA said that you shouldn’t use anything abrasive, like a toothbrush, to clean Guilloche. Just water. (I got the YG earrings recently and am planning on getting the holiday pendant too.) If you take care of it, I’m sure the shine will still be there for a long time.


----------



## mikimoto007

Frenchart88 said:


> I own the 5-motif guilloche yg bracelet and find it super easy to care for - and I went for that one in all gold so it could get wet etc. I’ve had it for a year now and wear it pretty often and it hasn’t lost its shine one bit. So I would say it’s not as delicate as you may think. I’ve definitely banged it and can’t visibly see scratches because the mirror finish and way it reflects light hides everything.
> 
> I love the center diamond in the 2020 hp and did ask my SA about redipping since I had the same concern as you. He’s been with vca for quite some time and said he’s never seen a client have to redip a wg piece as it’s not really expected that they will lose their shine. I do think it’s a hardy piece and I personally would prefer it to any stone, but that’s because I wear a lot of lotions and sunscreens on my body (skincare junkie lol) and gold is just easier to work with in that situation.
> 
> I do think the yg guilloche pendant looks mature on me (but the bracelet is fun), so the chrome look to the 2020 hp is younger and more modern!
> 
> View attachment 4867776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867777


Thank you so much for your response! Your bracelet is divine - such a stunning stack. 

That's reassuring to know he hasn't had a client need to re-dip a white gold piece. I'm a bit of a skincare nerd as well, hence why I would prefer not to get a piece with a stone. And I haven't heard of anyone from here having to re-dip a piece either - I must do a search.


----------



## mikimoto007

fashionelite said:


> I have this same question. I just put it on after showering yesterday but I’m too afraid to shower with it today. Will the clasp get loose if I keep taking it off and putting it on again daily?


I typically don't shower and sleep in jewellery, so I'm always taking it on and off and I haven't had problems with a clasp before, but I think that would be largely fixable?


----------



## JewelryLover101

fice16 said:


> VCA uses Fedex Express delivery.  Is your incompetent Fedex delivery guy handling FedEx Ground Shipment or FedEx Express shipment?
> 
> In my area, the FedEx Express deliveries are handled by different FedEx Sort facility than the FedEx Ground shipments. And, yes, signature upon delivery is required.


Same - deliveries are by FedEx Express with a different delivery person than Ground shipments. My Express delivery guy is very competent and friendly. He knows me by name now and always stops to chat...probably a sign I buy too much VCA  They are not requiring signatures now, but they have to make sure someone answers the door before they leave the package.


----------



## fice16

JewelryLover101 said:


> Same - deliveries are by FedEx Express with a different delivery person than Ground shipments. My Express delivery guy is very competent and friendly. He knows me by name now and always stops to chat...probably a sign I buy too much VCA  They are not requiring signatures now, but they have to make sure someone answers the door before they leave the package.



Yes, you are right.  FedEx Express nowadays ensure that someone is answering the door and inside the house before leaving package, in lieu of physically signing for the package as COVID safety Precaution.


----------



## Onthego

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i’m considering the gmop pendant, but i feel like (i’ve only seen pictures, have yet to see in person), that set in pink gold, it’s too brownish. do you find that to be a problem irl?


I have the Magic GMOP ring set in yellow gold. I love it. The grey mother of pearl has hints of green and I would say maybe bronze and grey. Not brown really. On my skin I prefer YG but I really am loving the GMOP in the magic size with the PK. So it does have some hints of bronze, but not a problem for me at all. I love it.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Onthego said:


> I have the Magic GMOP ring set in yellow gold. I love it. The grey mother of pearl has hints of green and I would say maybe bronze and grey. Not brown really. On my skin I prefer YG but I really am loving the GMOP in the magic size with the PK. So it does have some hints of bronze, but not a problem for me at all. I love it.


would love to see some mod shots if possible!


----------



## kimber418

Bisoux78 said:


> Does VCA ship via Fedex or UPS in the U.S? I dislike my incompetent Fedex delivery guy immensely so I'm hoping they use UPS. Also, do they require signature upon delivery?



My VCA has always been FedEx.


----------



## Bisoux78

nycmamaofone said:


> I would be more concerned about damaging the actual item in the shower all the time. Honestly I don’t understand why people shower with fine jewelry; it really does not help in terms of maintaining its beauty and it takes minimal effort to take it off each day. The idea of soap scum, dirt, chemicals, etc. getting into my nice stuff grosses me out personally.



THIS! High end pieces should be treated with some TLC. I don't baby my jewelry but I also don't treat them like costume pieces. If I'm spending that much on something, I'd want it to last a very long time.


----------



## Bisoux78

fashionelite said:


> I have this same question. I just put it on after showering yesterday but I’m too afraid to shower with it today. Will the clasp get loose if I keep taking it off and putting it on again daily?


Never had an issue and I wear my VCA necklaces almost everyday. I do rotate though but even if it was the same piece daily, I doubt you'd break the clasp by unclasping it once or twice a day. They're pretty sturdy. 
The only clasp I was a bit iffy about is a platinum necklace I have from Tiffany's since Platinum is more prone to damage than 18K gold.


----------



## 911snowball

cafecreme, some unsolicited advice from an older lady who has been collecting for quite some time- agree that this HP is not for you.
We have similar coloring and I prefer the yg pieces on you. You are well represented in the pendant department for now, I would next add a VA yg MOP 10 or 20 next or a bracelet, maybe one of the perlee collection (both the signature and perles would be wonderful to start and very work appropriate and they go together perfectly). TGG once posted the pic of the two of them together and it became an instant classic on the other thread.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mikimoto007 said:


> I typically don't shower and sleep in jewellery, so I'm always taking it on and off and I haven't had problems with a clasp before, but I think that would be largely fixable?


Yes parts can be repaired. Don’t worry. Wear it to get your money’s worth. Just don’t bash it around. I usually take off bracelets but don’t always remember to take off pendants. They’re just annoying to me. And if you wear it so much that you need to fix a clasp or redip, congratulations!  You’re enjoying your jewelry.


----------



## Stella0925

I tried it on, it wasn’t for me. White gold does not suit my skin tone. It was the last one in the boutique and some girl came after me got it lol


----------



## Stella0925

i tried on a bunch of other things. And end up putting down a deposit for 6 motif guilloche bracelet and brought home a sweet Alhambra bracelet 

the Frivole collection is definitely growing on me! Too bad they sold out the gold version of this bracelet.


----------



## jsmile

Is it outrageous to think I need a second one as a backup?


----------



## Enzoni

I am thinking now that I need WG. I bought my YG last month. You think it will be nice to wear them together layered if I lengthen the WG on to 18”?


----------



## Enzoni

So I was thinking to get WG longer and wear them together. would like to hear opinions.


----------



## Alena21

Enzoni said:


> I am thinking now that I need WG. I bought my YG last month. You think it will be nice to wear them together layered if I lengthen the WG on to 18”?


Nah, too repetitive. Get something else


----------



## JewelryLover101

jsmile said:


> Is it outrageous to think I need a second one as a backup?


I’m sorry, but yes, I think that would be a bit crazy  A pendant really should get minimal damage assuming you exercise a reasonable amount of care, so I wouldn’t spend almost $4K on two of the same pendants just to have a back up.


----------



## DS2006

Enzoni said:


> So I was thinking to get WG longer and wear them together. would like to hear opinions.
> 
> View attachment 4868265



A no from me, too. I prefer the pendant alone, but if I had to stack, it would be a shorter small diamond solitaire.


----------



## dilipalomino

Enzoni said:


> So I was thinking to get WG longer and wear them together. would like to hear opinions.
> 
> View attachment 4868265



I think the YG looks amazing on your skin tone, and the WG along with this might actually be overkill?


----------



## dilipalomino

jsmile said:


> Is it outrageous to think I need a second one as a backup?



As much as I love this necklace, I think it would be better to use those funds elsewhere...


----------



## Enzoni

if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Enzoni said:


> if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.


If you love both and would wear both, go for it. Just like having the same shirt in two different colors.


----------



## Phoenix123

Stella0925 said:


> i tried on a bunch of other things. And end up putting down a deposit for 6 motif guilloche bracelet and brought home a sweet Alhambra bracelet
> 
> the Frivole collection is definitely growing on me! Too bad they sold out the gold version of this bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4868135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868136



Loving your stack!

May I ask where you got the tennis bracelet from?  I've been looking for ages for something like that!


----------



## Alena21

Enzoni said:


> if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.


Nothing is crazy. It all comes to personal preference.


----------



## Stella0925

Phoenix123 said:


> Loving your stack!
> 
> May I ask where you got the tennis bracelet from?  I've been looking for ages for something like that!


 
I had it made at a jewelers in LA. Though I’m from Canada. But I think most of jewelers will be able to make something like that!


----------



## Dong9

Enzoni said:


> So I was thinking to get WG longer and wear them together. would like to hear opinions.
> 
> View attachment 4868265


The yg guilloche looks great on you! I personally dont like to mix wg with yg so i wouldnt wear them tgt. I think a sweet size mop will be a great pair with this


----------



## Phoenix123

Stella0925 said:


> I had it made at a jewelers in LA. Though I’m from Canada. But I think most of jewelers will be able to make something like that!



Ah ok.  Thank you.


----------



## dilipalomino

Enzoni said:


> if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.




I don’t think that’s crazy at all! If you love both you should totally feel validated in buying it. Only if you’re asking for opinions on wearing them together, I would personally say it’s a bit much. But I think YG and WG are different enough to buy both of them~~~


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Enzoni said:


> if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.



You're asking a bunch of enablers here, so... no.


----------



## Enzoni

Thank you ladies! I am going to the store on Thursday. Fingers crossed I’ll leave with just one item.


----------



## simurgh

Enzoni said:


> if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.


I don’t think it’s crazy, and I’d probably layer them too once in a while. I have 2 signature perlee bracelets in yg/wg, two tiffany t diamond rings, two 5 stone diamond bands - I actually like the symmetry of it, and for me it’s a way to mix metals without it seeming too disoragnized (otherwise I don’t like the look). I think lots of us have the same bags in different colors ... . Sometimes when something is just you, it makes sense to get it in different colors.


----------



## DS2006

(deleted, not important)


----------



## valnsw

mikimoto007 said:


> Hi all! Loving the mod shots! It's a beautiful piece. Is anyone concerned about maintenance? I know it's all gold, no stones, but I understand the guilloche can't be restored if it's scratched. I'm thinking that as its a necklace, scratching isn't a major concern? Especially given that I won't be stacking it. I'm guessing it won't be possible to keep the lovely mirror shine? I'm worried about how it will look once the mirror shine is gone.
> 
> Also, am I correct in thinking that white gold will need to be re-dipped? I wonder how that will impact the guilloche
> 
> Sorry for so many questions! I'm hoping to make this my first VCA piece! It's so much harder when buying online.



To my understanding from my SA, the wg guilloche is plated with rhodium, so if the rhodium plating comes off after some time, can request to replate, with a fee of course. 

While we were on this topic, also mentioned the stones motifs can be replaced too with a fee if they were chipped off or broken and it is not that expensive to replace. Some of his customers wear 24/7 and shower without taking off their pendants.


----------



## Onthego

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> would love to see some mod shots if possible!


Since this is the HP thread, I will post the shots to the new releases thread.


----------



## DS2006

People may shower in them and never take them off, but they surely would be coated with soap scum, body oils, lotions, or hairspray. It's not a good idea to wear any fine jewelry 24/7 unless you don't care that it doesn't look it's best.


----------



## Bisoux78

Enzoni said:


> if not worn together, you think it’s crazy to buy WG after buying YG a month ago. I just absolutely love the style and durability of the gold.


If you have disposable income then yes, by all means indulge. I tend to buy doubles too of things I REALLY love just so I have a "back up". I do this mostly with shoes. lol.


----------



## Swanky

Another reminder, thanks!!





Swanky said:


> Hey!
> 
> We’re getting a ton of reported posts about the thread being off topic.
> Please make sure you’re discussing the 2020 holiday pendant only; all other discussions (price increase, opinions on earring options, etc....) should be in other threads.
> Thank you!!


----------



## Enzoni

Bisoux78 said:


> If you have disposable income then yes, by all means indulge. I tend to buy doubles too of things I REALLY love just so I have a "back up". I do this mostly with shoes. lol.


I grew up in Soviet Union. We had nothing in stores. I still, after 30 years in US, tend to overbuy everything.


----------



## acrowcounted

An absolutely perfect piece, in my opinion. I can’t get over the heft of it (compared to the chalcedony pendant). It makes it feel very substantial even though it’s just a small pendant.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Are people who bought the pendant engraving it and extending it? Not sure if I should...


----------



## Dong9

nycmamaofone said:


> Are people who bought the pendant engraving it and extending it? Not sure if I should...


I didnt get it engraved... But i do want to get mine extended before 3 months run out so that i get the option of wearing it longer  do anyone know how long it usually takes?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Dong9 said:


> I didnt get it engraved... But i do want to get mine extended before 3 months run out so that i get the option of wearing it longer  do anyone know how long it usually takes?


About 2 weeks in US.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Can you also get it engraved after purchasing it? If I order online, could I bring it into a boutique later to get it engraved and extended?


----------



## luv2shop_78

nycmamaofone said:


> Are people who bought the pendant engraving it and extending it? Not sure if I should...



I am having it both extended and engraved. 

I am having it extended the 2 complimentary inches and an additional 1" in case I decide to wear it layered with other necklaces.

Engraving it with October 2020 as it was my Anniversary Gift this month and to remember I received something so beautiful despite 2020 being so crazy.


----------



## luv2shop_78

Enzoni said:


> So I was thinking to get WG longer and wear them together. would like to hear opinions.
> 
> View attachment 4868265



I am getting mine extended and will probably do the same - layer the WG & YG together once in a while  - If layered the right way, IMHO, I think mixing metals can look fashionable!

I actually inquired about a SO 5-motif bracelet with alternating WG & YG Guilloche. Being new to VCA I was unaware that mixing metals, as told to me by the SA, did not fit the VCA aesthetic at this time so they will not approve a SO with them. Bummer!


----------



## luv2shop_78

cafecreme15 said:


> Went to the boutique and tried on the HP today. While it was GORGEOUS, I didn’t get the “have to have it” feeling when I tried it on, so I passed.
> 
> View attachment 4867463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867466



I think it looks lovely on you cafecreme15! That aside, I was hoping you would share where your diamond 'sunburst' pendant was purchased? It's gorgeous! TIA


----------



## nicole0612

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Can you also get it engraved after purchasing it? If I order online, could I bring it into a boutique later to get it engraved and extended?


Yes, you can have it done later. I usually buy through a SA either in person or on the phone, but I have sent my purchases back to them to have them lengthened or shortened once I tried them on at home. It is not a problem.


----------



## cafecreme15

luv2shop_78 said:


> I think it looks lovely on you cafecreme15! That aside, I was hoping you would share where your diamond 'sunburst' pendant was purchased? It's gorgeous! TIA


Thank you so much! I got it at a lovely local jeweler in NYC. Happy to give you name and contact info over PM!


----------



## pwecious_323

luv2shop_78 said:


> I am having it both extended and engraved.
> 
> I am having it extended the 2 complimentary inches and an additional 1" in case I decide to wear it layered with other necklaces.
> 
> Engraving it with October 2020 as it was my Anniversary Gift this month and to remember I received something so beautiful despite 2020 being so crazy.



Hi, I have a question, does the complimentary extension only for the holiday pendant or any other necklace? If so, how many inches? I was thinking of getting a vintage alhambra pendant soon. I know the engraving only works on the holiday ones. I think it's nice to have the extra inch or so to layer with other necklaces..thx


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> Are people who bought the pendant engraving it and extending it? Not sure if I should...


I won't engrave it and I'm debating extending it. I like it on the shortest lenght at the moment.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

pwecious_323 said:


> Hi, I have a question, does the complimentary extension only for the holiday pendant or any other necklace? If so, how many inches? I was thinking of getting a vintage alhambra pendant soon. I know the engraving only works on the holiday ones. I think it's nice to have the extra inch or so to layer with other necklaces..thx



It applies to other Alhambra necklaces as well. You can extend it for up to max 5cm, and you have to do it within 3 months of purchase. Note that you can extend it for free with no additional cost as long as you do it within the first 3 months of purchase.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Alena21 said:


> I won't engrave it and I'm debating extending it. I like it on the shortest lenght.



Am still thinking If I should get mine engraved...they said we could engrave up to a max of 5 characters?

I know I will get mine lengthen soon by another 3-5cm so I could have more options of wearing it longer.


----------



## luv2shop_78

pwecious_323 said:


> Hi, I have a question, does the complimentary extension only for the holiday pendant or any other necklace? If so, how many inches? I was thinking of getting a vintage alhambra pendant soon. I know the engraving only works on the holiday ones. I think it's nice to have the extra inch or so to layer with other necklaces..thx



I believe it applies to all Alhambra necklaces. You can add up to 2 inches within 3 months of receiving it at no additional cost.


----------



## luv2shop_78

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much! I got it at a lovely local jeweler in NYC. Happy to give you name and contact info over PM!



Thank you. I would love that.


----------



## simurgh

pwecious_323 said:


> Hi, I have a question, does the complimentary extension only for the holiday pendant or any other necklace? If so, how many inches? I was thinking of getting a vintage alhambra pendant soon. I know the engraving only works on the holiday ones. I think it's nice to have the extra inch or so to layer with other necklaces..thx


Just to add to the other replies that you can have it extended further at a cost - it‘s about $140 per inch.


----------



## cafecreme15

luv2shop_78 said:


> Thank you. I would love that.


Just messaged you!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

for ladies who’ve lengthened their holiday pendant, do they still have a ring at 16” for the option to wear it at that length?


----------



## Alena21

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for ladies who’ve lengthened their holiday pendant, do they still have a ring at 16” for the option to wear it at that length?


If you refer to the shortest length the ring there is removed...


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Alena21 said:


> If you refer to the shortest length the ring there is removed...


ah it’d be nice if they kept it so we could have both options


----------



## Alena21

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> ah it’d be nice if they kept it so we could have both options


Very.  Sadly they do not entertain what we would like


----------



## luv2shop_78

simurgh said:


> Just to add to the other replies that you can have it extended further at a cost - it‘s about $140 per inch.



I was quoted $180/inch for my WG 2020 HP.


----------



## kimber418

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for ladies who’ve lengthened their holiday pendant, do they still have a ring at 16” for the option to wear it at that length?



Yes!  The ring is still there at 16" which is nice.  I still wear my Holiday Pendants at 16" sometimes as it depends what I am wearing and how I want it to show.   Below is a photo of my MOP holiday pendant.   I do not have the pendant stretched down all the way but it is lengthened to 18".


----------



## CATEYES

Dong9 said:


> I didnt get it engraved... But i do want to get mine extended before 3 months run out so that i get the option of wearing it longer  do anyone know how long it usually takes?


I’ve had this done to 2 pendants and it was only about a month, maybe even less.


----------



## CATEYES

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> for ladies who’ve lengthened their holiday pendant, do they still have a ring at 16” for the option to wear it at that length?


Yes, just have SA specify for add another (Or 2) jump rings so you have sizing options. They can say “don’t take away, just add another jump ring to make necklace have 18” option”. Or something to that extent.


----------



## Bisoux78

acrowcounted said:


> An absolutely perfect piece, in my opinion. I can’t get over the heft of it (compared to the chalcedony pendant). It makes it feel very substantial even though it’s just a small pendant.
> View attachment 4868721


Would you say its heavier than the other holiday pendants? I have the 2018 Gold MOP HP and I find it slightly heftier than my regular Alhambra pendants.


----------



## acrowcounted

Bisoux78 said:


> Would you say its heavier than the other holiday pendants? I have the 2018 Gold MOP HP and I find it slightly heftier than my regular Alhambra pendants.


I’m a white metals gal so this is my first holiday pendant. Hopefully it’s the start of an HP collection!


----------



## Fine Frenzy

After a long time debate, I think I’ll pass the HP. I don’t wear WG unless it’s pave diamond. Last year HP is blue porcelain. But I prefer blue stone. This year, I was hoping for sth pink mop or red stone. I’ll see what’s next year HP.


----------



## Suzie

acrowcounted said:


> I’m a white metals gal so this is my first holiday pendant. Hopefully it’s the start of an HP collection!


Me too!


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

Suzie said:


> Me too!



+1

I am not into YG and I am grateful for everything VCA does in WG.
I can’t wait for my HP to arrive -so excited!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> +1
> 
> I am not into YG and I am grateful for everything VCA does in WG.
> I can’t wait for my HP to arrive -so excited!!


isn’t it odd that we have to feel grateful for vca giving us an opportunity to give them thousands of our dollars


----------



## Frenchart88

Picked it up today! Can’t stop wearing - actually loving the flat back. And sparkles like crazy! Works well with yg jewelry too  I’m more tan naturally and I think this shade of wg works.


----------



## jenaps

Love this pendant and love mixing metals!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Frenchart88 said:


> Picked it up today! Can’t stop wearing - actually loving the flat back. And sparkles like crazy! Works well with yg jewelry too  I’m more tan naturally and I think this shade of wg works.
> 
> View attachment 4870300
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870301


Love it!!!!!   Are those Splendid PJs?  Love the pendant with it. Can’t wait to get mine and wear it all day with PJs on.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Frenchart88 said:


> Picked it up today! Can’t stop wearing - actually loving the flat back. And sparkles like crazy! Works well with yg jewelry too  I’m more tan naturally and I think this shade of wg works.
> 
> View attachment 4870300
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870301



Pretty sure we are twins on the pjs!
love this pendant on you!


----------



## Frenchart88

EpiFanatic said:


> Love it!!!!!   Are those Splendid PJs?  Love the pendant with it. Can’t wait to get mine and wear it all day with PJs on.



I know right! These pjs are Cosabella, I own them in like 4 different colors. So soft and wash well. And totally agree - love easy to care for jewelry (usually this means it’s gold or diamonds!) that can be worn 24/7! Whenever I see these girls wearing mop all the time I shudder, how can they do that?


----------



## cafecreme15

Bisoux78 said:


> Would you say its heavier than the other holiday pendants? I have the 2018 Gold MOP HP and I find it slightly heftier than my regular Alhambra pendants.


I think all holiday pendants are heftier than the regular stone ones, as the back is solid gold as opposed to double sided stone.


----------



## Alena21

CATEYES said:


> Yes, just have SA specify for add another (Or 2) jump rings so you have sizing options. They can say “don’t take away, just add another jump ring to make necklace have 18” option”. Or something to that extent.


I was told there is NO option to keep the jump ring at the original shortest length. They just keep the one at 16 and add 2 more inches and put a jump ring at 18. This is how my HP 2018 was lengthened.
It is the same standard everywhere.  I specifically asked to keep the one at the shortest length but it was a no go...


----------



## Alena21

cafecreme15 said:


> I think all holiday pendants are heftier than the regular stone ones, as the back is solid gold as opposed to double sided stone.


The guilloche would be an exception. I think double sided guilloche would be heavier.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

This year HP is actually my first ever HP and I am so glad to purchase it. If it was a stone, it would have being a no go for me. I wanted something that was easier to be maintained. 

Also, I purchased my first ever piece from this brand a few months ago which was the GMOP VA necklace. I love that necklace so much but I know that I can only wear it occasionally in view that I can't get sweat, water and soap onto it.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Alena21 said:


> The guilloche would be an exception. I think double sided guilloche would be heavier.



Not a 100% sure of the weight between YG Guilloche and this WG Guilloche Pendant. But I did check with the SA and compared the width between the YG Guilloche and this WG Holiday Pendant and noted that this is definitely thicker than the normal YG Guilloche. and that's why she even mentioned that the price of this year's HP is actually really good.


----------



## cafecreme15

Alena21 said:


> The guilloche would be an exception. I think double sided guilloche would be heavier.





sugarbabetvxq said:


> Not a 100% sure of the weight between YG Guilloche and this WG Guilloche Pendant. But I did check with the SA and compared the width between the YG Guilloche and this WG Holiday Pendant and noted that this is definitely thicker than the normal YG Guilloche. and that's why she even mentioned that the price of this year's HP is actually really good.


Yes I think the reason for the greater heft and thickness of the HPs is so that the metal on the back is thick enough to withstand engraving


----------



## Bisoux78

Alena21 said:


> I was told there is NO option to keep the jump ring at the original shortest length. They just keep the one at 16 and add 2 more inches and put a jump ring at 18. This is how my HP 2018 was lengthened.
> It is the same standard everywhere.  I specifically asked to keep the one at the shortest length but it was a no go...


Yes same here...the ones that have been extended have the shortest length at 16 inches then the longest at 18. Works for me since I can never wear it at 15 inches...never liked choker necklaces.


----------



## Frenchart88

jenaps said:


> Love this pendant and love mixing metals!
> View attachment 4870309




I love the way you styled it here  May I ask, how do you like your tigers eye earrings? I find them very unique. Are they easy to care for as a stone, and do you get a lot of use out of them?


----------



## Bethc

Mine is off to be lengthened... it’s gorgeous!!  I hate the waiting!


----------



## jenaps

Frenchart88 said:


> I love the way you styled it here  May I ask, how do you like your tigers eye earrings? I find them very unique. Are they easy to care for as a stone, and do you get a lot of use out of them?



I LOVE them! I’ve only had them about a month but they pair so well with everything! I never thought much about TE and purchased other VCA stones first.  But I’m obsessed with these now!

Since I only just recently got the HP as well I find I want to wear them both all the time and don’t want to chose which one so it’s great that they are easier than I though to pair together!


----------



## Enzoni

Does anybody know about resale value of Hp from previous years? I love it now, but might change my mind in few years. I just don’t want to loose too much money.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Enzoni said:


> Does anybody know about resale value of Hp from previous years? I love it now, but might change my mind in few years. I just don’t want to loose too much money.



Honestly, you have to consider that almost always, you can expect to lose money on a resale that is purchased at boutique price, even if it's in perfect condition with documentation. These are not so limited (or expensive, in VCA terms) that there will be such a premium like a certain heritage piece would command (and only years/decades down the line). They will probably produce and release thousands more of these before the season is over. Also, you have to consider the commission fee depending on how you are selling. You would be lucky to lose only a couple hundred dollars, at very best. It's nice to try and think about what could be; ie, we all should have bought Chanel CFs a decade ago, but more often than not, you will lose this game.


----------



## *MJ*

Alena21 said:


> I was told there is NO option to keep the jump ring at the original shortest length. They just keep the one at 16 and add 2 more inches and put a jump ring at 18. This is how my HP 2018 was lengthened.
> It is the same standard everywhere.  I specifically asked to keep the one at the shortest length but it was a no go...



I was told this exact thing when I asked to keep the shortest one. She said the reason is if you wear it on the longest length the shortest length jump ring will show.


----------



## Enzoni

Comfortably Numb said:


> Honestly, you have to consider that almost always, you can expect to lose money on a resale that is purchased at boutique price, even if it's in perfect condition with documentation. These are not so limited (or expensive, in VCA terms) that there will be such a premium like a certain heritage piece would command (and only years/decades down the line). They will probably produce and release thousands more of these before the season is over. Also, you have to consider the commission fee depending on how you are selling. You would be lucky to lose only a couple hundred dollars, at very best. It's nice to try and think about what could be; ie, we all should have bought Chanel CFs a decade ago, but more often than not, you will lose this game.


Thank you for your reply! Couple of hundred I don't mind. $1000 Or more I do mind.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

*MJ* said:


> I was told this exact thing when I asked to keep the shortest one. She said the reason is if you wear it on the longest length the shortest length jump ring will show.



Ok now that makes sense... I was confused by the answer I received too. I keep forgetting its a stationary pendant, not loose. I do wish, however, that they would have accommodated my request for both 17 and 18 inch lengths. That's not too long a distance where it would show.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Enzoni said:


> Thank you for your reply! Couple of hundred I don't mind. $1000 Or more I do mind.



Again, this is at very best. For this piece in these circumstances, I would buffer for at least a $500+ hit. Please don't misunderstand me.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anybody remember how much last year’s holiday pendant was? Curious what the price difference is between a porcelain one and a WG one...


----------



## acrowcounted

nycmamaofone said:


> Does anybody remember how much last year’s holiday pendant was? Curious what the price difference is between a porcelain one and a WG one...


Not much difference at all ($300 USD). Pic from the Holiday Pendant 2019 thread.


----------



## nycmamaofone

acrowcounted said:


> Not much difference at all ($300 USD). Pic from the Holiday Pendant 2019 thread.
> View attachment 4872296


Thanks for this! It’s good to know. Makes me feel better about it.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Enzoni said:


> Does anybody know about resale value of Hp from previous years? I love it now, but might change my mind in few years. I just don’t want to loose too much money.


I would account for at least a 30-35% loss unless you sell privately but then assume the risk of being scammed. Jewelry is not a good investment unless it is an extremely rare/LE piece. VCA holds its value better than other brands but you will still likely lose money when reselling.


----------



## Enzoni

Violet Bleu said:


> I would account for at least a 30-35% loss unless you sell privately but then assume the risk of being scammed. Jewelry is not a good investment unless it is an extremely rare/LE piece. VCA holds its value better than other brands but you will still likely lose money when reselling.


Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violet Bleu said:


> I would account for at least a 30-35% loss unless you sell privately but then assume the risk of being scammed. Jewelry is not a good investment unless it is an extremely rare/LE piece. VCA holds its value better than other brands but you will still likely lose money when reselling.


Plenty of people lose 1000s when selling VCA. But they also don’t stress about it because they’re letting go for whatever reason. They’re done with it or want something different. Most people that sell expect it. If you’re already trying to reduce the loss upon selling you’re better off not getting it cause it sounds like you aren’t going to keep it and have concerns about how much you will recuperate.


----------



## JewelryLover101

Enzoni said:


> Does anybody know about resale value of Hp from previous years? I love it now, but might change my mind in few years. I just don’t want to loose too much money.


I bought and sold the grey mop holiday pendant. I purchased it a couple of years ago (at a premium over the original retail price), and I sold it on Vestiaire Collective at an even higher price. I lost maybe $300, which I considered to be pretty good since I had paid more than retail to begin with. I think it really depends on the pendant and the popularity/desirability of it.


----------



## meridian

Alena21 said:


> I was told there is NO option to keep the jump ring at the original shortest length. They just keep the one at 16 and add 2 more inches and put a jump ring at 18. This is how my HP 2018 was lengthened.
> It is the same standard everywhere.  I specifically asked to keep the one at the shortest length but it was a no go...



I think it’s still possible to have all 3 length options, maybe it just depends on the salesperson or boutique. I took a couple of holiday pendants in to one of the boutiques in LV to be lengthened in January and they sent it back to me with only 2 jump rings. I told them I meant to have all 3 rings for length options and they took it back no problem and corrected the issue. Hopefully that policy hasn’t changed.


----------



## MikatheChika

Received my first HP in the mail today! Did not expect such a substantial box, pleasantly surprised by the wonderful packaging. The necklace is beautiful. Even shinier than the diamonds from my sweet bracelet.

View attachment 4872514


View attachment 4872515


View attachment 4872516


----------



## Violet Bleu

EpiFanatic said:


> Plenty of people lose 1000s when selling VCA. But they also don’t stress about it because they’re letting go for whatever reason. They’re done with it or want something different. Most people that sell expect it. If you’re already trying to reduce the loss upon selling you’re better off not getting it cause it sounds like you aren’t going to keep it and have concerns about how much you will recuperate.


Exactly! This is the point I was trying to make to @Enzoni. You hit the nail on the head with the last statement.


----------



## Enzoni

Thank you ladies! I 


Violet Bleu said:


> Exactly! This is the point I was trying to make to @Enzoni. You hit the nail on the head with the last statement.


Thank you ladies! I do love the pendant. I was just thinking in case of emergency.


----------



## oranGetRee

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m getting closer to pulling the trigger. My justification is I’ve survived ten months of 2020 and it’s my birthday month.



10 months! This would be my aim.

 Looking forward to the HP pics (if you got it already!)


----------



## Meowwu

kimber418 said:


> I have the Limited Edition Onyx Holiday Earrings.  They were released a few months after the Onyx Holiday pendant I believe in 2016.
> I may be wrong on year so please correct me if I am . Here is a photo of my pendant, 20 motif and earrings.  Sorry so big....
> View attachment 4852971


Lovely! I am so curious to know if the holiday earrings’ back have the same finish as the pendants or like the underside of magic rings. Lol


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just walked out of the boutique and managed to purchase one and it was the most unpleasant visit I’ve ever had there. When I got there I was told it was sold out, but luckily the manager sold me one he had for a client who didn’t need it right away. I had to wait awkwardly for it to come up from the storage room (it was in a box) and it was difficult to look at much because everything was sold out. I didn’t get a certificate either. All the SAs were running around frantic it seemed. I didn’t take any pics and didn’t even get to look at my item (I looked at someone else’s necklace). Ok, rant over. At least I was able to walk out with it but man, this was pandemic shopping to a T.


----------



## cafecreme15

nycmamaofone said:


> I just walked out of the boutique and managed to purchase one and it was the most unpleasant visit I’ve ever had there. When I got there I was told it was sold out, but luckily the manager sold me one he had for a client who didn’t need it right away. I had to wait awkwardly for it to come up from the storage room (it was in a box) and it was difficult to look at much because everything was sold out. I didn’t get a certificate either. All the SAs were running around frantic it seemed. I didn’t take any pics and didn’t even get to look at my item (I looked at someone else’s necklace). Ok, rant over. At least I was able to walk out with it but man, this was pandemic shopping to a T.


This was at the 5th ave boutique? Honestly this is shocking! I'm sorry you had such an unpleasant experience. I was there less than a week ago and was told there were plenty of HPs left.


----------



## nycmamaofone

cafecreme15 said:


> This was at the 5th ave boutique? Honestly this is shocking! I'm sorry you had such an unpleasant experience. I was there less than a week ago and was told there were plenty of HPs left.


I’ve been there many times and this has never happened to me before. I am going to let it go as I know it was pandemic related but man, I just needed to vent a little.


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> I just walked out of the boutique and managed to purchase one and it was the most unpleasant visit I’ve ever had there. When I got there I was told it was sold out, but luckily the manager sold me one he had for a client who didn’t need it right away. I had to wait awkwardly for it to come up from the storage room (it was in a box) and it was difficult to look at much because everything was sold out. I didn’t get a certificate either. All the SAs were running around frantic it seemed. I didn’t take any pics and didn’t even get to look at my item (I looked at someone else’s necklace). Ok, rant over. At least I was able to walk out with it but man, this was pandemic shopping to a T.


I haven’t received my certificate yet either.  Crazy they don’t stock up before a price increase.


----------



## cece1

jenaps said:


> I haven’t received my certificate yet either.  Crazy they don’t stock up before a price increase.



I got mine from BH and was also told that I will get my certificate later.


----------



## vdj0826

Sharing my collection. I had the onyx holiday pendant but I got rid of it and now I regret it . I’m hoping to add the gray mop rose gold to this .  The 2020 is gorgeous btw. It’s mesmerizing


----------



## vdj0826

oranGetRee said:


> 10 months! This would be my aim.
> 
> Looking forward to the HP pics (if you got it already!)


----------



## cafecreme15

nycmamaofone said:


> I’ve been there many times and this has never happened to me before. I am going to let it go as I know it was pandemic related but man, I just needed to vent a little.


Still not a good excuse! I’ve been multiple times in the last few months and wasn’t pressured/treated like that.


----------



## kimber418

Meowwu said:


> Lovely! I am so curious to know if the holiday earrings’ back have the same finish as the pendants or like the underside of magic rings. Lol



Here are photos of the backs and front side of the Onyx Holiday pendant and earrings.


----------



## Violet Bleu

nycmamaofone said:


> I just walked out of the boutique and managed to purchase one and it was the most unpleasant visit I’ve ever had there. When I got there I was told it was sold out, but luckily the manager sold me one he had for a client who didn’t need it right away. I had to wait awkwardly for it to come up from the storage room (it was in a box) and it was difficult to look at much because everything was sold out. I didn’t get a certificate either. All the SAs were running around frantic it seemed. I didn’t take any pics and didn’t even get to look at my item (I looked at someone else’s necklace). Ok, rant over. At least I was able to walk out with it but man, this was pandemic shopping to a T.


Despite the terrible experience, congratulations on your beautiful Holiday Pendant! Every day I am leaning towards pulling the trigger more and more!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Violet Bleu said:


> Despite the terrible experience, congratulations on your beautiful Holiday Pendant! Every day I am leaning towards pulling the trigger more and more!


Thanks! I do love it. I definitely recommend it if you love WG.

I’m totally on ban island now though. (I recently got the YG Guilloche earrings too.) It will be hard as I still have many items on my VCA wishlist.


----------



## Meowwu

kimber418 said:


> Here are photos of the backs and front side of the Onyx Holiday pendant and earrings.
> View attachment 4873420
> View attachment 4873421


They are soooooo lovely!!!!!
With the earrings..... I am guessing they can also be engraved!!!! That sounds so fun!
Thank you for the photos!


----------



## Dong9

I wear it with my LV earrings and I love it


----------



## *MJ*

Comfortably Numb said:


> Ok now that makes sense... I was confused by the answer I received too. I keep forgetting its a stationary pendant, not loose. I do wish, however, that they would have accommodated my request for both 17 and 18 inch lengths. That's not too long a distance where it would show.



Yes, that makes sense...even in a stationary pendant just one inch between jump rings would not show!


----------



## Bursting_pink

Violet Bleu said:


> Despite the terrible experience, congratulations on your beautiful Holiday Pendant! Every day I am leaning towards pulling the trigger more and more!


Me too, the more pictures I see, the more I feel like I need it!


----------



## ffflyin

Finally saw a display piece IRL in the store today. Thought I’d share a quick pic in case anyone was interested — the piece is much more stunning viewed in real life, it totally catches the light and has quite a bit of heft to it (obv being solid gold). It’s utterly shiny and bright and all things festive! I took a boomerang to show the light bouncing off of it but not sure how to post it... these pics honestly do not do the piece justice but just thought to share for those not close to a boutique


----------



## nycmamaofone

Finally managed to take a pic. It was a bit hectic yesterday with the boutique visit and family stuff. Even though I’m not a WG gal, I find her stunning!


----------



## kimber418

nycmamaofone said:


> Finally managed to take a pic. It was a bit hectic yesterday with the boutique visit and family stuff. Even though I’m not a WG gal, I find her stunning!
> 
> View attachment 4874089


Beautiful!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## ayshaa

nycmamaofone said:


> Finally managed to take a pic. It was a bit hectic yesterday with the boutique visit and family stuff. Even though I’m not a WG gal, I find her stunning!
> 
> View attachment 4874089


You got her! She is a beauty!


----------



## dsrm

I’m so excited to see all the fabulous pictures. I’m anxiously waiting for mine to be delivered today


----------



## MikatheChika

I did not find an alteration slip in my package. Do you ladies know how to ship it back for lengthening and engraving?


----------



## MikatheChika

Also, if you want to retain resale value is it better not to engrave it?


----------



## nycmamaofone

ayshaa said:


> You got her! She is a beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## nycmamaofone

kimber418 said:


> Beautiful!  Thank you for posting!


Sure! No problem. Can’t wait to wear her out.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Here’s a comparison shot of the WG and YG Guilloche:


----------



## simurgh

I LOVE IT!!!

It arrived yesterday - one annoying thing, the chain behind the first insert in the box was super tangled - took me 20 min to untangle, argh. However, I LOVE the pendant. 
- it's white gold!! finally. the very yellow gold they use doesn't look great on me, so having white gold options is even more important
- the lack of stone and any holes means it can be worn a lot, and easily, without worrying too much about it. 
- I never really liked the plain gold motifs (somehow the bumpy surface didn't do it for me) but this looks much more tailored and polished, which is way more my style, as is the lack of color from not having a stonre
- the diamond is noticeable to me - no one is going to say, what a huge diamond, but it definitely sparkles in a way the yg guilloche doesn't

I really needed a pick me up - I have pandemic burn out - and this was exactly what I needed!

I've never engraved anything. Can someone help me out with some questions? Does anyone know if the engraving can be buffed out and redone? Also, are there any font choices? Can letters be upper and lower case? How many characters can be engraved? Are there any symbols beyond the standard keyboard ones (I think I remember someone mentioning a heart?). Anything else I should know (other than to do it soon, as it's free in the first 3 mo)? Thanks so much!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Got mine today!  Love it.   Extended to hang easily over t-shirts, and even these bulky sweatshirts.


----------



## leuleu

Please, can someone tell me how much the pendant with the chain weight ? Thank you.


----------



## Violet Bleu

EpiFanatic said:


> Got mine today!  Love it.   Extended to hang easily over t-shirts, and even these bulky sweatshirts.
> View attachment 4874786
> View attachment 4874787


I love this! What length did you extend to?


----------



## happy27

I’ve been saying that I wanted to add a holiday piece into my collection for a while, just waiting for the right stone. When I first saw this I knew I would be in trouble!! I meant to be on ban island because I’ve got so many other things for my birthday, but my guy convinced me that I would be stupid not to at least check it out!
I had a very pleasant experience. I asked the SA to pick a good serial number, and when they asked what’s good, I stopped myself thinking “oh it would be very specific if I wanted a specific #”, but a number popped up in my head. I kept quiet. They came back with a brand new necklace and guess what, it contains my birthday number! I’m over the moon and took the stickers off straight away and worn it out. I strongly recommend those wanting it to get it ASAP before they’re gone! It will be a classic low maintenance piece that can be enjoyed for many years to come!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Violet Bleu said:


> I love this! What length did you extend to?


Whatever the maximum length is.


----------



## sammix3

happy27 said:


> I’ve been saying that I wanted to add a holiday piece into my collection for a while, just waiting for the right stone. When I first saw this I knew I would be in trouble!! I meant to be on ban island because I’ve got so many other things for my birthday, but my guy convinced me that I would be stupid not to at least check it out!
> I had a very pleasant experience. I asked the SA to pick a good serial number, and when they asked what’s good, I stopped myself thinking “oh it would be very specific if I wanted a specific #”, but a number popped up in my head. I kept quiet. They came back with a brand new necklace and guess what, it contains my birthday number! I’m over the moon and took the stickers off straight away and worn it out. I strongly recommend those wanting it to get it ASAP before they’re gone! It will be a classic low maintenance piece that can be enjoyed for many years to come!


I just looked at my receipt and the last 2 digits of the serial number is my birth year.  Totally meant to be


----------



## Suzie

I am so excited to have purchased this pendant, sight unseen. I am having the piece extended so I won’t receive it for a few weeks. Can’t wait, even though I can’t go anywhere to show it off (stage 4 Covid lockdown).
All of your lovely photos have made me feel happy about buying the pendant.


----------



## kimber418

Alena21 said:


> And easy to make.  Just slap a diamond in the middle of the guiloche mold. Haha!





Canturi lover said:


> I’ve been thinking about this since this thread started and wondered if there will be many people wanting to remember this year?



I don't really want to remember this year but I think it will be a tad hard to forget even if I don't buy a holiday pendant.


----------



## kcavatu

MikatheChika said:


> Received my first HP in the mail today! Did not expect such a substantial box, pleasantly surprised by the wonderful packaging. The necklace is beautiful. Even shinier than the diamonds from my sweet bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4872514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872531


Did you order the pendant online? Did you receive a travel pouch with yours? Mine did not include one.


----------



## kcavatu

EpiFanatic said:


> Got mine today!  Love it.   Extended to hang easily over t-shirts, and even these bulky sweatshirts.
> View attachment 4874786
> View attachment 4874787


when you have it lengthened do they add an extender or a completely different chain? Just in case you still want to wear a little shorter in the future.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kcavatu said:


> when you have it lengthened do they add an extender or a completely different chain? Just in case you still want to wear a little shorter in the future.


Permanent addition of an extender. You will be able to wear it at two different lengths.


----------



## MikatheChika

kcavatu said:


> Did you order the pendant online? Did you receive a travel pouch with yours? Mine did not include one.


I did not receive a pouch either. I was going to call to ask for one when I send it back for the extension. I might engrave as well, still deciding. Just waiting for call back to see logistics of how to send it back.


----------



## MikatheChika

I added a little video to my Instagram account @MikatheChika. My friend said it looks like rose gold. Probably because it was night time and it reflects so much of the surrounding light. I had to wait till my kids went to bed to open the box in peace


----------



## acrowcounted

leuleu said:


> Please, can someone tell me how much the pendant with the chain weight ? Thank you.


8 grams


----------



## leuleu

acrowcounted said:


> 8 grams


Thank you VERY much.


----------



## Bisoux78

MikatheChika said:


> I added a little video to my Instagram account @MikatheChika. My friend said it looks like rose gold. Probably because it was night time and it reflects so much of the surrounding light. I had to wait till my kids went to bed to open the box in peace


Your caption on IG was hilarious!


----------



## kcavatu

EpiFanatic said:


> Permanent addition of an extender. You will be able to wear it at two different lengths.


Thank you!!


----------



## kcavatu

MikatheChika said:


> I did not receive a pouch either. I was going to call to ask for one when I send it back for the extension. I might engrave as well, still deciding. Just waiting for call back to see logistics of how to send it back.


Good to know! I plan to send back for extension and engraving as well and will ask for travel pouch at that time. Does anyone know if the pendant can be dropped off at a boutique for this work?


----------



## dsrm

kcavatu said:


> Good to know! I plan to send back for extension and engraving as well and will ask for travel pouch at that time. Does anyone know if the pendant can be dropped off at a boutique for this work?


Yes, you can take it to your local boutique


----------



## MikatheChika

dsrm said:


> Yes, you can take it to your local boutique


Lucky! I don’t have a local boutique.


----------



## Canturi lover

kimber418 said:


> I don't really want to remember this year but I think it will be a tad hard to forget even if I don't buy a holiday pendant.


Completely agree that this year will not be forgotten.....I love seeing everyone’s modelling shots of their pendants and seeing how happy they are.


----------



## SerendipityLove

This year's holiday pendant is a stunner! I fell head over heels for it as soon as I saw photos of it online.  I called up my local boutique to schedule an appointment for a future date and was informed there was only ONE left. I handed over my credit card details without any hesitations. I dropped into the boutique 2 days ago to see it in person and it was absolutely breathtaking. I decided to get my 2 inch complimentary chain extension added and it was brought to my attention that I may not receive it back until 2021 if we go into a second lockdown. On the bright side, I can just lurk this forum and live vicariously through y'all in the time being.


----------



## mochaccino

simurgh said:


> I've never engraved anything. Can someone help me out with some questions? Does anyone know if the engraving can be buffed out and redone? Also, are there any font choices? Can letters be upper and lower case? How many characters can be engraved? Are there any symbols beyond the standard keyboard ones (I think I remember someone mentioning a heart?). Anything else I should know (other than to do it soon, as it's free in the first 3 mo)? Thanks so much!



This is the info from my SA:


----------



## Alena21

Alena21 said:


> And easy to make.  Just slap a diamond in the middle of the guiloche mold. Haha!


Good to see that some of our speculations were true


----------



## simurgh

mochaccino said:


> This is the info from my SA:
> View attachment 4875720


Thank you so much! If anyone has examples/pics of what the finished engraving looks like, I'd love to see them, thank you!


----------



## icydipndots

So beautiful! I had some hesitations with the wg (generally only have platinum or rg) but fell in love with it at the store. I was between this or the Tiffany Victoria necklace but since this piece is LE, decided I can always buy the Victoria later. Also had my first baby this year so I do want to remember 2020!!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

icydipndots said:


> So beautiful! I had some hesitations with the wg (generally only have platinum or rg) but fell in love with it at the store. I was between this or the Tiffany Victoria necklace but since this piece is LE, decided I can always buy the Victoria later. Also had my first baby this year so I do want to remember 2020!!
> 
> View attachment 4876065


congrats on the baby!!


----------



## SerendipityLove

mochaccino said:


> This is the info from my SA:
> View attachment 4875720



My SA informed me that I can engrave up to 6 letters on the 2020 holiday pendant rather than 20.


----------



## Bisoux78

SerendipityLove said:


> My SA informed me that I can engrave up to 6 letters on the 2020 holiday pendant rather than 20.


Yep...on the VCA website, it definitely didn't say 20 characters. Maybe SA's can override that if you go in person?


----------



## jenaps

Bisoux78 said:


> Yep...on the VCA website, it definitely didn't say 20 characters. Maybe SA's can override that if you go in person?


I’ve seen more than 6


----------



## Notorious Pink

20 seems like quite a lot to fit on it?


----------



## Bisoux78

Notorious Pink said:


> 20 seems like quite a lot to fit on it?


Exactly. Even if they were able to fit 20 characters, I'd imagine it would look super tiny and crowded within such a small canvas.


----------



## acrowcounted

I assume up to ten are for a date, ie 10/01/2020 or whatever.


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> I assume up to ten are for a date, ie 10/01/2020 or whatever.


Ok, that makes sense!


----------



## *MJ*

SerendipityLove said:


> My SA informed me that I can engrave up to 6 letters on the 2020 holiday pendant rather than 20.



Did you happen to find out if they have any symbols they can engrave it with, like a heart?


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

If I could remember correctly, my SA told me I can engrave up to 5 characters on the HP.


----------



## mochaccino

Honestly I also didn’t understand how 20 could fit, but since I didn’t want to engrave I didn’t inquire further. The date makes sense though!


----------



## Suzie

My piece arrived today and I love, love it! It is so sparkly and shiny.


----------



## Venessa84

At first I said no to this piece and then it was a must have piece. I was on the waiting list at Neimans but decided to see if it was online and it was! Ordered it right away and it was delivered the next day. This is my 2nd VCA piece and my first piece purchased new. The first was the holiday pendant from last year purchased from an amazing tpfer (thanks Nicole!). I didn’t realize how beautiful the packaging is and every high end designer should take note from VCA!

Kind of funny story but not really. I was waiting all day for FedEx and a woman showed up with the box. FedEx delivered it to her house by mistake across town. She was nice enough to drive it to my house. FedEx marked the package as delivered and that I signed for it! I was originally pissed but that feeling faded when I opened the box. This piece is just gorgeous.





It’s going back this weekend to have the chain extended.


----------



## nicole0612

Venessa84 said:


> At first I said no to this piece and then it was a must have piece. I was on the waiting list at Neimans but decided to see if it was online and it was! Ordered it right away and it was delivered the next day. This is my 2nd VCA piece and my first piece purchased new. The first was the holiday pendant from last year purchased from an amazing tpfer (thanks Nicole!). I didn’t realize how beautiful the packaging is and every high end designer should take note from VCA!
> 
> Kind of funny story but not really. I was waiting all day for FedEx and a woman showed up with the box. FedEx delivered it to her house by mistake across town. She was nice enough to drive it to my house. FedEx marked the package as delivered and that I signed for it! I was originally pissed but that feeling faded when I opened the box. This piece is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4877720
> View attachment 4877721
> 
> 
> It’s going back this weekend to have the chain extended.



Congratulations! You are adding to your Holiday collection with a lovely choice


----------



## rania1981

Venessa84 said:


> At first I said no to this piece and then it was a must have piece. I was on the waiting list at Neimans but decided to see if it was online and it was! Ordered it right away and it was delivered the next day. This is my 2nd VCA piece and my first piece purchased new. The first was the holiday pendant from last year purchased from an amazing tpfer (thanks Nicole!). I didn’t realize how beautiful the packaging is and every high end designer should take note from VCA!
> 
> Kind of funny story but not really. I was waiting all day for FedEx and a woman showed up with the box. FedEx delivered it to her house by mistake across town. She was nice enough to drive it to my house. FedEx marked the package as delivered and that I signed for it! I was originally pissed but that feeling faded when I opened the box. This piece is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4877720
> View attachment 4877721
> 
> 
> It’s going back this weekend to have the chain extended.


Congratulations! I can’t wait to get my hands on it....that fedex story is crazy though!??!


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> My piece arrived today and I love, love it! It is so sparkly and shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877663
> View attachment 4877669


Oooh so pretty and I’m so jealous! Still patiently waiting for my extended one...


----------



## sammix3

gagabag said:


> Oooh so pretty and I’m so jealous! Still patiently waiting for my extended one...


Me too.  Did they give you an ETA?


----------



## Bisoux78

Venessa84 said:


> At first I said no to this piece and then it was a must have piece. I was on the waiting list at Neimans but decided to see if it was online and it was! Ordered it right away and it was delivered the next day. This is my 2nd VCA piece and my first piece purchased new. The first was the holiday pendant from last year purchased from an amazing tpfer (thanks Nicole!). I didn’t realize how beautiful the packaging is and every high end designer should take note from VCA!
> 
> Kind of funny story but not really. I was waiting all day for FedEx and a woman showed up with the box. FedEx delivered it to her house by mistake across town. She was nice enough to drive it to my house. FedEx marked the package as delivered and that I signed for it! I was originally pissed but that feeling faded when I opened the box. This piece is just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4877720
> View attachment 4877721
> 
> 
> It’s going back this weekend to have the chain extended.


Oh my...That's a very expensive mistake on Fedex's part! Good thing that lady was honest. Any who, enjoy your new eye candy!


----------



## gagabag

gagabag said:


> Oooh so pretty and I’m so jealous! Still patiently waiting for my extended one...


2weeks


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I have mine extended and engraved and it just arrived today. None of my holiday pendants are engraved except for this one. I thought I’m not a WG person and this would be just a collector piece sitting in my jewelry box. I’m pleasantly surprised that this WG actually works on my skin tone.

Time to work on a family portrait of all my holiday LE pendants.


----------



## sammix3

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have mine extended and engraved and it just arrived today. None of my holiday pendants are engraved except for this one. I thought I’m not a WG person and this would be just a collector piece sitting in my jewelry box. I’m pleasantly surprised that this WG actually works on my skin tone.
> 
> Time to work on a family portrait of all my holiday LE pendants.
> 
> View attachment 4878442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878443


The engraving looks beautiful and I cannot wait to see your family portrait!  Crossing my fingers that mine will arrive soon.


----------



## innerpeace85

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have mine extended and engraved and it just arrived today. None of my holiday pendants are engraved except for this one. I thought I’m not a WG person and this would be just a collector piece sitting in my jewelry box. I’m pleasantly surprised that this WG actually works on my skin tone.
> 
> Time to work on a family portrait of all my holiday LE pendants.
> 
> View attachment 4878442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878443


So beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Oooh so pretty and I’m so jealous! Still patiently waiting for my extended one...


Mine was extended but it didn’t take long at all and then sent from Sydney to Melbourne.


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Oooh so pretty and I’m so jealous! Still patiently waiting for my extended one...


I know this is off topic but have you seen the pave and Onyx WG earrings yet?


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> Mine was extended but it didn’t take long at all and then sent from Sydney to Melbourne.


Oh man! Same with mine! I better contact my SA. I paid for it in 30/9... Yours look so pretty!


----------



## gagabag

Suzie said:


> I know this is off topic but have you seen the pave and Onyx WG earrings yet?


Just in photos as I can’t travel interstate. It looks so divine! Are you getting them?


----------



## Suzie

gagabag said:


> Just in photos as I can’t travel interstate. It looks so divine! Are you getting them?


I paid for mine on the 1st of October. I can't travel interstate either. I would love to get the earrings but I have to save up (that means sell stuff I don't use). I have some things in consignment which aren't moving, if I sold those I would be half way there.


----------



## Alena21

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have mine extended and engraved and it just arrived today. None of my holiday pendants are engraved except for this one. I thought I’m not a WG person and this would be just a collector piece sitting in my jewelry box. I’m pleasantly surprised that this WG actually works on my skin tone.
> 
> Time to work on a family portrait of all my holiday LE pendants.
> 
> View attachment 4878442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878443


Lovely. I'm yet to extend mine. I never engraved an HP. I'm wondering about this one though.


----------



## Suzie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have mine extended and engraved and it just arrived today. None of my holiday pendants are engraved except for this one. I thought I’m not a WG person and this would be just a collector piece sitting in my jewelry box. I’m pleasantly surprised that this WG actually works on my skin tone.
> 
> Time to work on a family portrait of all my holiday LE pendants.
> 
> View attachment 4878442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878443


Stunning!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I didn’t wear these together out but I took this picture because someone asked me for a mod shot. Do you think they look good together or not? Honest comments welcome.


----------



## vdj0826

nycmamaofone said:


> I didn’t wear these together out but I took this picture because someone asked me for a mod shot. Do you think they look good together or not? Honest comments welcome.
> 
> View attachment 4879340


Honestly , I prefer how Rose gold looks with WG, specially with diamonds . I don’t love the YG with the WG HP . They are both gorgeous individually. Congrats on your beautiful pieces


----------



## myztic

For those who extended the necklace, is there any downfall to having it extended? I just purchased my first Vancleef piece - The 2020 Holiday pendant.


----------



## kimber418

myztic said:


> For those who extended the necklace, is there any downfall to having it extended? I just purchased my first Vancleef piece - The 2020 Holiday pendant.



It is a pretty simple process.....if you want a longer pendant get it extended.  If you like the length it is sold as then do not have it lengthened.   I am not sure what you mean by "downfall".  Having a pendant extended does not change anything about the actual pendant - it only changes the length of the chain.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DS2006

myztic said:


> For those who extended the necklace, is there any downfall to having it extended? I just purchased my first Vancleef piece - The 2020 Holiday pendant.



The pendant is about 16.5" which some consider the perfect length for a small pendant, and there should be a second ring for those who want to wear it shorter. As kimber said, if that's a good length for you, then there is no reason to extend it.  My daughter is petite and she wears a 15" pendant, so she would have it shortened or wear it on the second ring.  On the other hand, I like small pendants at 17-17.5", so I might lengthen mine .5 to 1 inch. I do have one VA pendant, and I actually use a separate 1 inch extender on it which I can remove (not available from VCA).


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

nycmamaofone said:


> I didn’t wear these together out but I took this picture because someone asked me for a mod shot. Do you think they look good together or not? Honest comments welcome.
> 
> View attachment 4879340



It looks stunning on you! It didn't appear to be clashing though. Maybe cos you are wearing YG Guilloche earrings. I remember someone here mentioned they might have wanted to pair the YG Guilloche necklace with this HP WG Guilloche and in that case, it does clash cos they are both worn like almost side by side together.


----------



## Alena21

nycmamaofone said:


> I didn’t wear these together out but I took this picture because someone asked me for a mod shot. Do you think they look good together or not? Honest comments welcome.
> 
> View attachment 4879340


I do like them together


----------



## dsrm

Backside of my HP is rough on the edges, is this normal?


----------



## MikatheChika

Casual Saturday


----------



## Tolstoi123

All your mod shots are so pretty! I need to go check it out for myself . I read somewhere that some people felt it did not look like white gold because of the guilloche motif, that it almost did not look like precious metal.... for those of you who have it, what do you think?


----------



## MikatheChika

Tolstoi123 said:


> All your mod shots are so pretty! I need to go check it out for myself . I read somewhere that some people felt it did not look like white gold because of the guilloche motif, that it almost did not look like precious metal.... for those of you who have it, what do you think?


It’s very shiny and beautiful. Reflective like the Rolex WG bezel. Feels like WG to me


----------



## simurgh

dsrm said:


> Backside of my HP is rough on the edges, is this normal?


Mine too, fwiw


----------



## dsrm

simurgh said:


> Mine too, fwiw


Glad to hear


----------



## Onthego

dsrm said:


> Backside of my HP is rough on the edges, is this normal?


Now that you mention it, my HP from last year was rough on the backside, but just did not do anything about it. This one from this year is much smoother. I even had last years engraved and it came back just as rough. If it bothers you see if you can exchange, because it still kinda bothers me about last years. Hope that helps.


----------



## rengb6

dsrm said:


> Backside of my HP is rough on the edges, is this normal?



My onyx holiday pendant is the same way, so I think it’s normal. I’m sure with many years of wear the edges will round out and lose that sharpness.


----------



## Bisoux78

dsrm said:


> Backside of my HP is rough on the edges, is this normal?


My 2018 HP was a bit rough on the backside too. It eventually "softened" after many uses. I think the oils from our skin wear down the gold a smidge.


----------



## simurgh

dsrm said:


> Glad to hear


just to clarify, the "outline" of the clover on the back is rough (though maybe it's better described as a sharp-ish edge) - not the actual flat, somewhat frosted back - that part is not rough. what is everyone else finding?


----------



## Bisoux78

simurgh said:


> just to clarify, the "outline" of the clover on the back is rough (though maybe it's better described as a sharp-ish edge) - not the actual flat, somewhat frosted back - that part is not rough. what is everyone else finding?


No I don't have that problem with the edges.


----------



## dsrm

Bisoux78 said:


> No I don't have that problem with the edges.





simurgh said:


> just to clarify, the "outline" of the clover on the back is rough (though maybe it's better described as a sharp-ish edge) - not the actual flat, somewhat frosted back - that part is not rough. what is everyone else finding?


Yes, the edges are rough


----------



## hopiko

Finally wore mine today...I love it..so different from all the other pieces I have.  It can be dressed up or down (like today) and matches perfectly with stud and a tennis bracelet!


----------



## lovefirey

Tried it on in store and like everyone says, it matches nicely with diamond jewelry!


----------



## jenaps

I didn’t plan on the pendant going so well with my TE earrings but I’ve been wearing them together quite often!


----------



## Bethc

My lengthened necklace came this week


----------



## gagabag

Bethc said:


> My lengthened necklace came this week


Yay! Mine too!


----------



## Poohbeary

Anyone kindly share the price? Thinking of getting it for my Mom’s Birthday


----------



## Venessa84

Poohbeary said:


> Anyone kindly share the price? Thinking of getting it for my Mom’s Birthday



$3850 USD


----------



## Dode99

Finally got my HP after waiting for two weeks. I Initially, I wanted the pave WG pendent but I went with the HP. I wear mine day and night, it doesn’t bother me at all. I love it so much.


----------



## kimber418

simurgh said:


> just to clarify, the "outline" of the clover on the back is rough (though maybe it's better described as a sharp-ish edge) - not the actual flat, somewhat frosted back - that part is not rough. what is everyone else finding?



I do not have rough edges either on my 2020 Holiday Pendant.


----------



## L etoile

I don't have rough edges, but the back sticks out. The entire piece isn't flat on the back like the guilloche earrings. I was surprised that the engravable part sticks out a bit.


----------



## arcana

Don’t know if this was asked before but if you order it online can you get it extended before you receive it? Perhaps call or make a note in the order? Seems extra to send it back if you already know you want it longer


----------



## periogirl28

L etoile said:


> I don't have rough edges, but the back sticks out. The entire piece isn't flat on the back like the guilloche earrings. I was surprised that the engravable part sticks out a bit.


I have a feeling this is for added thickness of the WG, so that the engraving doesn’t compromise the integrity of the pendant. I can ask my SM as she is a certified Gemologist and I think these things are taken by VCA into account for the design. I believe the pearling edge has to remain at the front to maintain the look. I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## simurgh

arcana said:


> Don’t know if this was asked before but if you order it online can you get it extended before you receive it? Perhaps call or make a note in the order? Seems extra to send it back if you already know you want it longer


Yes, you just can’t return it (generally, SAs sometimes make exceptions).


----------



## LOYER

Le mien est tout simplement parfait !


----------



## leuleu

LOYER said:


> Le mien est tout simplement parfait !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891077
> View attachment 4891078
> View attachment 4891079


C'est vrai, fabuleux !


----------



## LOYER

[QUOTE = "leuleu, message: 34138964, membre: 245741"]
C'est vrai, fabuleux!
[/CITATION]
Merci


----------



## Bisoux78

simurgh said:


> Yes, you just can’t return it (generally, SAs sometimes make exceptions).


I don't see an option for adding length to the necklace online. The engraving option is there but no lengthening.


----------



## simurgh

Bisoux78 said:


> I don't see an option for adding length to the necklace online. The engraving option is there but no lengthening.


You need to contact them (email or phone), good luck!


----------



## Venessa84

Bisoux78 said:


> I don't see an option for adding length to the necklace online. The engraving option is there but no lengthening.



I called VCA after placing my order online and they would not extend it until after the item was received. She explained they would prefer you take delivery of the necklace and then send it back to make any alterations including engraving.


----------



## ChaneLisette

*MJ* said:


> Did you happen to find out if they have any symbols they can engrave it with, like a heart?


I think they can do different characters because I have the infinity symbol on one of mine.


----------



## simurgh

Venessa84 said:


> I called VCA after placing my order online and they would not extend it until after the item was received. She explained they would prefer you take delivery of the necklace and then send it back to make any alterations including engraving.


Odd! I’m not in the US, maybe this differs by country? Apologies @Bisoux78!


----------



## SerendipityLove

My lengthened necklace arrived yesterday.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Congrats!
Do post a mod shot if you can!


SerendipityLove said:


> My lengthened necklace arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4898821


----------



## meridian

Trying out layering today with my extended length pendant


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Stacked with WG MOP pendant. I didn’t actually wear them like this but I think I like the look and will file it away for when I am wearing the appropriate neckline


----------



## Jakemeister1000

I had forgotten all about the holiday thing until today.  -But it's usually a letdown because my wife prefers WG.  This year is different!

-Went to Mall at Short Hills today and they no longer had the piece.  SAD!!  -Called 5th Avenue and they do.  HAPPY!  Holiday 2020 will be pretty good for my sweetie.


----------



## Zürichberg

Tried on the Magic pave, VA pave and HP at the store. I was pleasantly suprised the HP looked best on me.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Zürichberg said:


> Tried on the Magic pave, VA pave and HP at the store. I was pleasantly suprised the HP looked best on me.


Oooh would you happen to have mod shots of the HP and the VA pave? I am wondering how they compare! TIA!


----------



## *MJ*

meridian said:


> View attachment 4899288
> 
> Trying out layering today with my extended length pendant



Gorgeous!! How much did you extend it? And what length are you wearing it in this pic?


----------



## meridian

*MJ* said:


> Gorgeous!! How much did you extend it? And what length are you wearing it in this pic?



Thank you!  I had it extended to 18” and kept the original 2 lengths. I’m wearing it at the 18” in this pic.


----------



## *MJ*

meridian said:


> Thank you!  I had it extended to 18” and kept the original 2 lengths. I’m wearing it at the 18” in this pic.


Thank you! If it’s not too much trouble for you would you mind laying out the chain and taking a picture with the extension so I can show my SA? That’s exactly what I want done to mine


----------



## kimber418

Not sure if this helps but here is one of my extended Holiday pendants at 16" and 18".


----------



## alissanb

Now that the vintage Alhambra guilloche necklace is available in YG and WG, does anyone think VCA will release RG sometime in the near future? I love the guilloche but would love it even more in RG, so wondering whether to buy one now or hold out for possible RG!


----------



## Farmer

wow beautiful piece!


----------



## meridian

*MJ* said:


> Thank you! If it’s not too much trouble for you would you mind laying out the chain and taking a picture with the extension so I can show my SA? That’s exactly what I want done to mine



Just seeing this request! Here are a few pics of mine. I always ask the SA to make sure to keep the original two lengths and add another jump ring at 18 inches.


----------



## Venessa84

I much prefer the extended length


----------



## hkim019

hi everyone! debating between the holiday yellow gold pendant (vintage alhambra) vs yellow gold MOP vintage alhambra? anyone recommend one over the other? love the guilloche technique used, but wasn't sure how it would hold up in the long run in terms of shiny-ness


----------



## Gracilan

hkim019 said:


> hi everyone! debating between the holiday yellow gold pendant (vintage alhambra) vs yellow gold MOP vintage alhambra? anyone recommend one over the other? love the guilloche technique used, but wasn't sure how it would hold up in the long run in terms of shiny-ness



Hi, the Holiday pendant is white gold w/diamond.


----------



## hkim019

Gracilan said:


> Hi, the Holiday pendant is white gold w/diamond.



thanks for letting me know!


----------



## *MJ*

meridian said:


> Just seeing this request! Here are a few pics of mine. I always ask the SA to make sure to keep the original two lengths and add another jump ring at 18 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4913751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913753



Thank you so much for the pics! That is so helpful!


----------



## Bursting_pink

meridian said:


> View attachment 4899288
> 
> Trying out layering today with my extended length pendant


I never would have imagined that mixing RG and WG together would look so good!   enjoy them in good health!

Has anyone tried layering the holiday pendant with the chalcedony pendant? Curious to how that might look!

And for my fellow Canadians, I had tried to get my hands on one through my local boutique, but my SA said it was sold out and they weren't receiving any new shipments because of covid. I checked  online and it's back in stock! Placed my order, should arrive mid-December. I'm so excited!


----------



## miki66

Does anyone know if the holiday pendant will still be available around Christmas next month? How long do they usually have it available for? 2 months (Nov and Dec)? TIA


----------



## nycmamaofone

miki66 said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday pendant will still be available around Christmas next month? How long do they usually have it available for? 2 months (Nov and Dec)? TIA


Where are you located? I know Hong Kong is sold out, and I would guess it’s getting close to sold out elsewhere if not already. Definitely call your nearest boutique for availability.
Edit: the US website is still showing availability online.


----------



## miki66

nycmamaofone said:


> Where are you located? I know Hong Kong is sold out, and I would guess it’s getting close to sold out elsewhere if not already. Definitely call your nearest boutique for availability.
> Edit: the US website is still showing availability online.



Thanks, nycmamaofone. I'm in the US and did notice the availability online. With a hot piece like this, I think I'm going to grab it now before it's gone forever...

Wish everyone a happy shopping season!


----------



## alissanb

I have an appointment with my SA tomorrow to put down a deposit on the holiday pendant when the boutique receives more stock mid December. I’m glad I’m not too late. It will be my first VCA piece. I’m also thinking of getting it lengthened.


----------



## lilpikachu

alissanb said:


> I have an appointment with my SA tomorrow to put down a deposit on the holiday pendant when the boutique receives more stock mid December. I’m glad I’m not too late. It will be my first VCA piece. I’m also thinking of getting it lengthened.


You’re gonna love it! It is truly stunning!


----------



## alissanb

lilpikachu said:


> You’re gonna love it! It is truly stunning!



I’m very excited to see it in its full glory! I’ve seen the holiday pendant in person but it was wrapped in a clear bag as it was reserved for another client so I couldn’t see the way the pendant plays with the light to its full extent through the plastic. This will be my first WG piece. I’m also intrigued to see if VCA ever release guilloche in RG!


----------



## JewelryLover101

miki66 said:


> Does anyone know if the holiday pendant will still be available around Christmas next month? How long do they usually have it available for? 2 months (Nov and Dec)? TIA


Usually boutiques get stock replenished throughout the holiday season, but with Paris and the workshop shutdown because of COVID, I don’t know that there will be the same cycle of replenishments that there had been in the past.


----------



## lilpikachu

alissanb said:


> I’m very excited to see it in its full glory! I’ve seen the holiday pendant in person but it was wrapped in a clear bag as it was reserved for another client so I couldn’t see the way the pendant plays with the light to its full extent through the plastic. This will be my first WG piece. I’m also intrigued to see if VCA ever release guilloche in RG!


They might in the future! I guess it just depends on how patient you are


----------



## opensesame

Dode99 said:


> Finally got my HP after waiting for two weeks. I Initially, I wanted the pave WG pendent but I went with the HP. I wear mine day and night, it doesn’t bother me at all. I love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 4888519
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888520



Is it just me or does your box look bigger than the usual pendant box? I wish I got the larger one.


----------



## lilpikachu

opensesame said:


> Is it just me or does your box look bigger than the usual pendant box? I wish I got the larger one.


Ooh it does look bigger! I wish I got that box too!


----------



## Dode99

opensesame said:


> Is it just me or does your box look bigger than the usual pendant box? I wish I got the larger one.


 
Yes it's bigger but I didn't ask the SA for it.


----------



## Tolstoi123

For those of you who have seen or own the pendant , would you say that it is appropriate for daily wear for someone in their early thirties? I am wondering how much of a bling factor the guilloche+diamond has in real life, since everyone says photos don’t do it justice . Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## alissanb

Tolstoi123 said:


> For those of you who have seen or own the pendant , would you say that it is appropriate for daily wear for someone in their early thirties? I am wondering how much of a bling factor the guilloche+diamond has in real life, since everyone says photos don’t do it justice . Thanks for your advice!!



I have seen the pendant IRL. In my opinion, what one considers appropriate for daily wear, or for special occasions, differs from one to the next. For me personally, although the pendant is very sparkly, it is small enough that I would feel comfortable wearing daily, dressing it up and down. It all depends on personal preference.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Tolstoi123 said:


> For those of you who have seen or own the pendant , would you say that it is appropriate for daily wear for someone in their early thirties? I am wondering how much of a bling factor the guilloche+diamond has in real life, since everyone says photos don’t do it justice . Thanks for your advice!!


Definitely fine for everyday wear. The diamond isn’t that big.


----------



## opensesame

Tolstoi123 said:


> For those of you who have seen or own the pendant , would you say that it is appropriate for daily wear for someone in their early thirties? I am wondering how much of a bling factor the guilloche+diamond has in real life, since everyone says photos don’t do it justice . Thanks for your advice!!



I own the pendant and I am in the same age bracket. The diamond is tiny and it’s definitely appropriate for daily wear.


----------



## jyyanks

Tolstoi123 said:


> For those of you who have seen or own the pendant , would you say that it is appropriate for daily wear for someone in their early thirties? I am wondering how much of a bling factor the guilloche+diamond has in real life, since everyone says photos don’t do it justice . Thanks for your advice!!



I literally just bought this pendant to wear every day!  I have the magic pendant and I wear it to work and going out but would not wear it to places like the gym (all pre-COVID).  However,  I would wear this holiday pendant everywhere including the gym, supermarket, running errands etc.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Thanks for your answers guys!


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Wow, never knew that in Sydney, the HP has already being sold out since Mid-October 2020 and they still don't have any stock for this HP.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Yeah they seem to have sold like hot cakes! I live in Paris and even there it is scarce, even though we’ve been on lockdown with shops closed all of november... I wanted to go check it out next week but they told me they were not sure they would still have it at the boutique. Hope I get lucky!


----------



## Tolstoi123

Oh and they also told me they would not be getting any more stocks for this piece...


----------



## kej4hj

sugarbabetvxq said:


> Wow, never knew that in Sydney, the HP has already being sold out since Mid-October 2020 and they still don't have any stock for this HP.



Ahh! I tried to not think about it but now I really want it  Did you call the customer service line or check individual stores?


----------



## jyyanks

Just received my holiday pendant!  It’s so hard to capture the shine on photos but it’s absolutely brilliant!


----------



## alissanb

I love seeing everyone's pictures. I have an appointment to purchase the pendant this weekend. It will be my very first VCA piece and I am so excited!


----------



## Bursting_pink

alissanb said:


> I love seeing everyone's pictures. I have an appointment to purchase the pendant this weekend. It will be my very first VCA piece and I am so excited!


Congratulations!! Hope you will enjoy it in good health and have a great experience in the boutique!  It's true what they say, VCA is a slippery slope.

I love seeing everyone's pictures too. I just got mine delivered today. I ordered from the website. I love the way it catches the light!! Thank you for letting me share on this platform.


----------



## mikimoto007

Ugh...I held off ordering and now they don't have any left in London....must jump faster next time!


----------



## alissanb

Today is the day. My very first VC&A piece! My heart was singing when my SA brought the pendant out and I knew it was the one for me.  

The pendant itself feels quite substantial and has a lovely weight to it. It’s very sparkly and the chain is very shiny too. The central diamond is a nice finishing touch. I understand why people say it’s much shinier in person. I tried and failed to capture the pendant in its full glory using my phone.

I was lucky to get the pendant so late from my local boutique as they had a shipment of only 5 pendants this month which were all snapped up via deposits. However, my SA said there will be more stock (in Canada) in February. I’ve also noticed that the pendant comes back in stock for short periods of time on the website (CA at least) every couple of days. You just have to check the website frequently (a few times a day) to catch it in stock.


----------



## mikimoto007

alissanb said:


> Today is the day. My very first VC&A piece! My heart was singing when my SA brought the pendant out and I knew it was the one for me.
> 
> The pendant itself feels quite substantial and has a lovely weight to it. It’s very sparkly and the chain is very shiny too. The central diamond is a nice finishing touch. I understand why people say it’s much shinier in person. I tried and failed to capture the pendant in its full glory using my phone.
> 
> I was lucky to get the pendant so late from my local boutique as they had a shipment of only 5 pendants this month which were all snapped up via deposits. However, my SA said there will be more stock (in Canada) in February. I’ve also noticed that the pendant comes back in stock for short periods of time on the website (CA at least) every couple of days. You just have to check the website frequently (a few times a day) to catch it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928354



Thanks for this! Fingers crossed Europe gets a few more in February! This would be my first piece too! It is stunning!


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

This might be a dumb question, but is it normal that mine didn’t come with the little blue protective sticker on the back?  It doesn’t appear to be scratched or damaged, but based on a lot of the pics I was sort of expecting it to have one.  I ordered from the website, so not sure if this makes a difference.


----------



## alissanb

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is it normal that mine didn’t come with the little blue protective sticker on the back?  It doesn’t appear to be scratched or damaged, but based on a lot of the pics I was sort of expecting it to have one.  I ordered from the website, so not sure if this makes a difference.



I can’t speak to any possible differences ordering from the website vs purchasing in a boutique. However, as long as your pendant isn’t damaged in any way on the back, I don’t think there’s anything to be concerned about at all.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is it normal that mine didn’t come with the little blue protective sticker on the back?  It doesn’t appear to be scratched or damaged, but based on a lot of the pics I was sort of expecting it to have one.  I ordered from the website, so not sure if this makes a difference.


I ordered from the website too and it didn't come with a blue sticker either.


alissanb said:


> Today is the day. My very first VC&A piece! My heart was singing when my SA brought the pendant out and I knew it was the one for me.
> 
> The pendant itself feels quite substantial and has a lovely weight to it. It’s very sparkly and the chain is very shiny too. The central diamond is a nice finishing touch. I understand why people say it’s much shinier in person. I tried and failed to capture the pendant in its full glory using my phone.
> 
> I was lucky to get the pendant so late from my local boutique as they had a shipment of only 5 pendants this month which were all snapped up via deposits. However, my SA said there will be more stock (in Canada) in February. I’ve also noticed that the pendant comes back in stock for short periods of time on the website (CA at least) every couple of days. You just have to check the website frequently (a few times a day) to catch it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928354


So happy for you!! Congrats!


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

alissanb said:


> I can’t speak to any possible differences ordering from the website vs purchasing in a boutique. However, as long as your pendant isn’t damaged in any way on the back, I don’t think there’s anything to be concerned about at all.





Bursting_pink said:


> I ordered from the website too and it didn't come with a blue sticker either.
> 
> So happy for you!! Congrats!



Thanks!!  I feel better now, especially knowing that mine wasn't the only one to come without a sticker.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Thanks!!  I feel better now, especially knowing that mine wasn't the only one to come without a sticker.


Ours was so perfect, it didn't need a protective sticker.


----------



## choco30

Congrats on scoring this piece! I am planning to buy one as well.. may I ask which location you bought yours from? 



alissanb said:


> Today is the day. My very first VC&A piece! My heart was singing when my SA brought the pendant out and I knew it was the one for me.
> 
> The pendant itself feels quite substantial and has a lovely weight to it. It’s very sparkly and the chain is very shiny too. The central diamond is a nice finishing touch. I understand why people say it’s much shinier in person. I tried and failed to capture the pendant in its full glory using my phone.
> 
> I was lucky to get the pendant so late from my local boutique as they had a shipment of only 5 pendants this month which were all snapped up via deposits. However, my SA said there will be more stock (in Canada) in February. I’ve also noticed that the pendant comes back in stock for short periods of time on the website (CA at least) every couple of days. You just have to check the website frequently (a few times a day) to catch it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928354


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Bursting_pink said:


> Ours was so perfect, it didn't need a protective sticker.


Agreed!!  I love it!!


----------



## Suzie

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is it normal that mine didn’t come with the little blue protective sticker on the back?  It doesn’t appear to be scratched or damaged, but based on a lot of the pics I was sort of expecting it to have one.  I ordered from the website, so not sure if this makes a difference.


Mine didn’t have one either, but I got mine extended so not sure if that was the reason.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Love all your photos!
They are all out of stock in Paris now so I won’t get a chance to see it irl, let alone get it  . Bummer...
I’ll have to live vicariously through this forum!


----------



## Bursting_pink

Tolstoi123 said:


> Love all your photos!
> They are all out of stock in Paris now so I won’t get a chance to see it irl, let alone get it  . Bummer...
> I’ll have to live vicariously through this forum!


Awww...Maybe try checking the product page every day? I noticed some days it comes back in stock...do you have an SA?


----------



## Bisoux78

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> This might be a dumb question, but is it normal that mine didn’t come with the little blue protective sticker on the back?  It doesn’t appear to be scratched or damaged, but based on a lot of the pics I was sort of expecting it to have one.  I ordered from the website, so not sure if this makes a difference.


Maybe it was a return? Either that or a customer tried it on and took off the sticker w/o the SA noticing. Either way, I'm sure VCA wouldn't have sold it to you if it was used and/or damaged.


----------



## Bisoux78

Here’s my lovely early Christmas gift from the Hubs. I tried to capture its brilliance under indoor and natural daylight. She truly is magnificent and luminous!


----------



## mikimoto007

Tolstoi123 said:


> Love all your photos!
> They are all out of stock in Paris now so I won’t get a chance to see it irl, let alone get it  . Bummer...
> I’ll have to live vicariously through this forum!


 
I believe there were some in stock in China yesterday? So I think there must be some availability worldwide. I spoke to someone in Selfridges yday who thought there was some in stock in France that hadn't been released yet. Did you try ringing the number on the website to see if they could transfer stock?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Bisoux78 said:


> Here’s my lovely early Christmas gift from the Hubs. I tried to capture its brilliance under indoor and natural daylight. She truly is magnificent and luminous!


Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Bisoux78

nycmamaofone said:


> Looks amazing on you!!


Thank you! I love how easy it is to wear since it’s all gold. No stone specific care instructions to think about! I’m definitely getting the YG version next year.


----------



## MikatheChika

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Thanks!!  I feel better now, especially knowing that mine wasn't the only one to come without a sticker.


I also ordered online and did not have a sticker.


----------



## jyyanks

I ordered mine from the boutique and it did not have a sticker.

question: what earrings (vca or non vca$ would you wear with this pendant? I don’t have any vca earrings yet as my ears are somewhat sensitive but curious what earrings go with this. I’m not a matchy person so when I wear my MOP magic, I usually pair with Pearl cluster earrings. I wonder if the frivole In wg would match?


----------



## JewelryLover101

jyyanks said:


> I ordered mine from the boutique and it did not have a sticker.
> 
> question: what earrings (vca or non vca$ would you wear with this pendant? I don’t have any vca earrings yet as my ears are somewhat sensitive but curious what earrings go with this. I’m not a matchy person so when I wear my MOP magic, I usually pair with Pearl cluster earrings. I wonder if the frivole In wg would match?


My suggestion was going to be the white gold frivole  Some of the pave earrings would probably pair quite nicely as well, but I think the white gold frivole would complement the pendant beautifully (and at a much better price point).


----------



## Bisoux78

jyyanks said:


> I ordered mine from the boutique and it did not have a sticker.
> 
> question: what earrings (vca or non vca$ would you wear with this pendant? I don’t have any vca earrings yet as my ears are somewhat sensitive but curious what earrings go with this. I’m not a matchy person so when I wear my MOP magic, I usually pair with Pearl cluster earrings. I wonder if the frivole In wg would match?


I've been wearing mine with any random WG earrings or my Mikimoto pearl studs. It really goes well with any WG pieces (I don't like mixing my metals) and just by itself.


----------



## jyyanks

JewelryLover101 said:


> My suggestion was going to be the white gold frivole  Some of the pave earrings would probably pair quite nicely as well, but I think the white gold frivole would complement the pendant beautifully (and at a much better price point).



The vintage pave are on my list but WG frivole have also caught my eye. I just have issues with big earrings so need to try them on before committing.



Bisoux78 said:


> I've been wearing mine with any random WG earrings or my Mikimoto pearl studs. It really goes well with any WG pieces (I don't like mixing my metals) and just by itself.



Great idea - I have pearl clusters that I wear with my magic MOP -- need to try them out with my new pendant.  I have some diamond floral earrings too that could also work. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Santa came through! It is stunning! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Bisoux78

Wearing the HP with Mikimoto pearl earrings to lunch.


----------



## mikimoto007

Bisoux78 said:


> Wearing the HP with Mikimoto pearl earrings to lunch.


That's a crazy beautiful pairing. Never thought of pearls!


----------



## bing-sta

Anyone hear if there will be more stock of the holiday pendant in their part of the world?


----------



## mikimoto007

I was told just before Christmas that they wouldn't be issuing any more, which contradicts what I was told earlier about more being released in February - this didn't ever make sense to me though. I wonder will they release a white gold guilloche pendant in Feb?


----------



## Bisoux78

mikimoto007 said:


> That's a crazy beautiful pairing. Never thought of pearls!


Oh yes...they go perfectly well together (imo)! The WG plays well with the luster of the pearls.


----------



## Leo the Lion

bing-sta said:


> Anyone hear if there will be more stock of the holiday pendant in their part of the world?


Sadly, I heard they were gone. I would call the 800# and check in case of a return. It is such a beautiful pendant.


----------



## cloudwl

I’ve ordered my HP pendant since Dec 14 and I still have not received mine yet. I went back to my VCA store after Christmas and bought a guilloche ring and my SA told me I was very lucky to be able to preorder my HP as they stop taking any new orders. I believed she said only 25 pendants were made. Not sure if I heard her correctly. She said most likely it will arrive in Feb!


----------



## couturequeen

mikimoto007 said:


> I was told just before Christmas that they wouldn't be issuing any more, which contradicts what I was told earlier about more being released in February - this didn't ever make sense to me though. I wonder will they release a white gold guilloche pendant in Feb?


I was told Feb as well.


----------



## bing-sta

couturequeen said:


> I was told Feb as well.


Which country?


----------



## couturequeen

bing-sta said:


> Which country?


US


----------



## chajoo

Vintage Alhambra pendant - VCARP6L800 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Vintage Alhambra pendant, guilloché white gold, round diamond; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS; limited edition.




					www.vancleefarpels.com
				




It’s in stock now! (Jan 14 12:00am)
Anyone who’s still interested in, go for it!


----------



## Tolstoi123

Thanks!! 
A small stock came back in Paris as well so I got the opportunity to try it at last!
Like everyone said it is stunning in person, very shiny, a good presence. The diamond in the center is nice but I feel that it makes the pendant visually smaller for some reason (I have that feeling with every holiday pendants), does any one else shares this impression?
I’ll think I’ll pass for now and see if they release a version without diamond in the permanent collection down the line. 
I was considering the pendant to celebrate the birth of our daughter, but we found a ring at another jeweller that I am completely in love with so no regrets!


----------



## mikimoto007

Tolstoi123 said:


> Thanks!!
> A small stock came back in Paris as well so I got the opportunity to try it at last!
> Like everyone said it is stunning in person, very shiny, a good presence. The diamond in the center is nice but I feel that it makes the pendant visually smaller for some reason (I have that feeling with every holiday pendants), does any one else shares this impression?
> I’ll think I’ll pass for now and see if they release a version without diamond in the permanent collection down the line.
> I was considering the pendant to celebrate the birth of our daughter, but we found a ring at another jeweller that I am completely in love with so no regrets!



Your ring is stunning! Many congratulations on the birth of your daughter. It's  great that you got to try it - at least you can put the idea to bed.


----------



## Jakemeister1000

I spoke to my SA in NYC/5th Ave today.  She believes that VCA stopped producing the WG HP and that there probably is a small amount of unsold world-wide inventory.  She said that what happens is that pieces are shipped between slow selling regions to better selling ones.  Thus, it's still possible to score this piece if they are found and then shipped to your region.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I managed to grab a VCA holiday pendant! I wasn't sure if I wanted one, which is why I waited so long...white gold/silver isn't my usual preference, and I wasn't able to see this piece in store because of covid. By the time I decided I wanted to try one out and see if I liked it, they were sold out everywhere. I actually found mine from a well known reseller, but I paid slightly under retail (no idea why it was priced so low). The day after I purchased it one popped up on the VCA website, because that's how the universe works lol.

As soon as I saw it I knew I was going to keep it. Pictures and videos do not do this pendant justice. It is so sparkly and gorgeous, and I am so, so happy with it

Here it is layered with two chains (one yellow, one rose gold) from Lana jewelry. It is a show stopper!

*

*


----------



## emilykj

Hi TPFers!  I’ve been secretly admiring VCA for several months now and was fortunate enough to score the 2020 HP online this week.  It’s beautiful as everyone has said, but I’m more of a YG girl.  Do you think I should keep the HP because it’s LE and save up for the YG Guilloche? This is my very first VCA piece and sadly, I don’t think it will be my last .


----------



## marbella8

emilykj said:


> Hi TPFers!  I’ve been secretly admiring VCA for several months now and was fortunate enough to score the 2020 HP online this week.  It’s beautiful as everyone has said, but I’m more of a YG girl.  Do you think I should keep the HP because it’s LE and save up for the YG Guilloche? This is my very first VCA piece and sadly, I don’t think it will be my last .



I know everyone on this thread LOVES the WG HP, but I didn’t like it on myself at all, and if I wanted to choose, I’d get the YG Guilloche instead. VCA WG doesn’t look good on me. Get what you will love, for a small piece of gold, it’s not worth keeping something over $3000 when you’re not sure.


----------



## Violet Bleu

emilykj said:


> Hi TPFers!  I’ve been secretly admiring VCA for several months now and was fortunate enough to score the 2020 HP online this week.  It’s beautiful as everyone has said, but I’m more of a YG girl.  Do you think I should keep the HP because it’s LE and save up for the YG Guilloche? This is my very first VCA piece and sadly, I don’t think it will be my last .


Don’t keep it just because it’s LE unless you absolutely love it! You can even exchange for the YG and have some extra money in your pocket.


----------



## emilykj

Violet Bleu said:


> Don’t keep it just because it’s LE unless you absolutely love it! You can even exchange for the YG and have some extra money in your pocket.


Strangely the YG is completely sold out but I was able to get the HP.  I took that as the universe telling me I needed the WG .


----------



## Violet Bleu

emilykj said:


> Strangely the YG is completely sold out but I was able to get the HP.  I took that as the universe telling me I needed the WG .


Don’t let that stop you if you really want the YG. You can return the holiday pendant and have an SA track down the YG for you (with a wait if it’s sold out). On the other hand, if you want to expand your taste to include more WG and love it, then keep the pendant. But based off of the question you posed, it seems like you only want this pendant because it is scarce and LE. I’ve bought things in the past because I thought I needed to have them (but wasn’t in love) and ended up regretting it later. Hope this helps!


----------



## allykaulitz

chajoo said:


> Vintage Alhambra pendant - VCARP6L800 - Van Cleef & Arpels
> 
> 
> Vintage Alhambra pendant, guilloché white gold, round diamond; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS; limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vancleefarpels.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s in stock now! (Jan 14 12:00am)
> Anyone who’s still interested in, go for it!
> 
> View attachment 4956877


Thank you so much for posting this! a couple of days after you posted I clicked it randomly and it said add to bag and let me finish the order and... it just shipped!!! thank you so much!! I thought it was a fluke of the website and I was so sad to miss out!!!


----------



## Bisoux78

emilykj said:


> Strangely the YG is completely sold out but I was able to get the HP.  I took that as the universe telling me I needed the WG .


I would keep it and buy the YG version down the line (it's not a limited edition piece so it should be around for a while). I myself am waiting for them to re stock the YG version so I can buy it for my birthday! 
P.S - I have the HP pendant too and it's too stunning to not have in your VCA collection.


----------



## Bisoux78

Glitterbomb said:


> I managed to grab a VCA holiday pendant! I wasn't sure if I wanted one, which is why I waited so long...white gold/silver isn't my usual preference, and I wasn't able to see this piece in store because of covid. By the time I decided I wanted to try one out and see if I liked it, they were sold out everywhere. I actually found mine from a well known reseller, but I paid slightly under retail (no idea why it was priced so low). The day after I purchased it one popped up on the VCA website, because that's how the universe works lol.
> 
> As soon as I saw it I knew I was going to keep it. Pictures and videos do not do this pendant justice. It is so sparkly and gorgeous, and I am so, so happy with it
> 
> Here it is layered with two chains (one yellow, one rose gold) from Lana jewelry. It is a show stopper!
> 
> *
> View attachment 4970847
> *


Looks amazing on you! Congrats! Did u have it lengthened? Looks longer on you.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Bisoux78 said:


> Looks amazing on you! Congrats! Did u have it lengthened? Looks longer on you.



Thank you! I didn't, I'm just really short (4'11"). Everything looks longer or bigger on me


----------



## Icyjade

I just got mine today. Must be one of the last to get this but better late than never


----------



## nashpoo

Icyjade said:


> I just got mine today. Must be one of the last to get this but better late than never
> 
> View attachment 5007173


OMG can I ask where you got it!?


----------



## Icyjade

nashpoo said:


> OMG can I ask where you got it!?



Singapore, Ion store. But was told no further restock when I asked. Heard this time they only got 3 pendants.


----------



## Imperium

London NBS got a shipment of a few pieces in this week too.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

Selfridges too, I heard! I picked up mine from NBS recently but will receive it much later.


----------



## bing-sta

FYI Melbourne Van Cleef store just got 5 in stock. SA messaged me and I picked up one. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## bing-sta

ItsPurseonal said:


> Stacked with WG MOP pendant. I didn’t actually wear them like this but I think I like the look and will file it away for when I am wearing the appropriate neckline


What lengths are each necklace in this pic?


----------



## couturequeen

NYC got some as well!


----------



## bing-sta

meridian said:


> Just seeing this request! Here are a few pics of mine. I always ask the SA to make sure to keep the original two lengths and add another jump ring at 18 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4913751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913753


Thanks for these pics. Am pondering whether to lengthen as well. Very helpful photos and seems like a good idea to keep the original jump rings though does anyone actually ever where a vintage size pendant at 14 inch???

Also wondering if adding the 2 inches only to the jump ring side of the chain will make it sit unevenly with the clasp off to one side. I was under the understanding that some people ask for equal links to be added to both the jump ring and the clasp side of the chain to ensure its even?


----------



## bing-sta

Just wondering. When I was talking to my SA about extending the chain within first 3 months for free, I also mentioned that I might engrave it. He seemed to say that the engraving is still complimentary even after 3 months. Anyone get similar advice on this?


----------



## BigAkoya

bing-sta said:


> Just wondering. When I was talking to my SA about extending the chain within first 3 months for free, I also mentioned that I might engrave it. He seemed to say that the engraving is still complimentary even after 3 months. Anyone get similar advice on this?


Hi!  Congrats on your new pendant.  On engraving, for what it's worth, engraving branded jewelry like this pendant will make it less desirable on the resell market.  I would only engrave it if you are 110% sure you will never want to sell it.  I am not sure of your age, but one day, you may get tired of a pendant and want something more substantial. I have both branded jewelry and custom made jewelry.  For custom jewelry, I think it's cute to add a bit of personalization, but for me, I would not engrave branded pieces. 

If you want something personalized, maybe leave the VCA pendant alone (don't engrave it) and purchase a locket and have it hand engraved. 

Just my thoughts to share with you for a different view.  Hope this helps.


----------



## twillerymark

My first Van Cleef purchase.  What a day.

The lovely people at the Boston store said they got 7 but there was a massive wait list.  I had been on the list for a while, I actually didn’t expect them to come back in.


----------



## kimber418

twillerymark said:


> My first Van Cleef purchase.  What a day.
> 
> The lovely people at the Boston store said they got 7 but there was a massive wait list.  I had been on the list for a while, I actually didn’t expect them to come back in.
> 
> View attachment 5021571


So happy you were able to get a Holiday Pendant!


----------



## bing-sta

BigAkoya said:


> Hi!  Congrats on your new pendant.  On engraving, for what it's worth, engraving branded jewelry like this pendant will make it less desirable on the resell market.  I would only engrave it if you are 110% sure you will never want to sell it.  I am not sure of your age, but one day, you may get tired of a pendant and want something more substantial. I have both branded jewelry and custom made jewelry.  For custom jewelry, I think it's cute to add a bit of personalization, but for me, I would not engrave branded pieces.
> 
> If you want something personalized, maybe leave the VCA pendant alone (don't engrave it) and purchase a locket and have it hand engraved.
> 
> Just my thoughts to share with you for a different view.  Hope this helps.


Thx for your thoughts. Yep I'm still in two minds about whether to engrave it but it was given to me by hubby as a 10 yr anniversary present so doubt I'll be reselling it =p. If anything might pass down to my daughter one day.


----------



## Venessa84

bing-sta said:


> Just wondering. When I was talking to my SA about extending the chain within first 3 months for free, I also mentioned that I might engrave it. He seemed to say that the engraving is still complimentary even after 3 months. Anyone get similar advice on this?



I’ve had both of my pendants engraved as I have no intention of selling them but will give them to my daughter one day. And yes you can have it engraved at anytime. In addition to this one, my other one was over a year old when it was engraved.


----------



## couturequeen

Definitely reach out to your boutique if you still want one! It sounds like this is the very last batch.


----------



## MoreTorque

Can I ask which earrings everyone is pairing their HP with?


----------



## Venessa84

MoreTorque said:


> Can I ask which earrings everyone is pairing their HP with?



mini frivoles in white gold.


----------



## couturequeen

MoreTorque said:


> Can I ask which earrings everyone is pairing their HP with?


Diamond studs, diamond hoops, and small Frivole


----------



## MoreTorque

Looking to add earrings and torn between the mini or the small frivole...or the sweet pave!


----------



## Icyjade

Anyone else gets irritated by the chain twisting while wearing? Is it a design flaw? Am finding the twisting (and having to constantly untwist the chain) quite irritating... I mean, I just wear it to go shopping and not to do any sports so really cannot understand why it twists so much.


----------



## Bisoux78

MoreTorque said:


> Can I ask which earrings everyone is pairing their HP with?


I pair mine often with either diamond studs or my Mikimoto pearl studs. I feel like I need understated earrings for the pendant since it's so shiny.


----------



## Bisoux78

Icyjade said:


> Anyone else gets irritated by the chain twisting while wearing? Is it a design flaw? Am finding the twisting (and having to constantly untwist the chain) quite irritating... I mean, I just wear it to go shopping and not to do any sports so really cannot understand why it twists so much.


Hmmm...sounds odd. Never had that problem with any of my alhambra pendants. It's not supposed to. I would personally bring it into a boutique and show the S.A just incase yours has a defective clasp. I would imagine the repair would be free.


----------



## allykaulitz

Icyjade said:


> Anyone else gets irritated by the chain twisting while wearing? Is it a design flaw? Am finding the twisting (and having to constantly untwist the chain) quite irritating... I mean, I just wear it to go shopping and not to do any sports so really cannot understand why it twists so much.


mine twists as well. I've embraced it by now. At first I thought it was because I layered it with my c de cartier necklace but after wearing it on its own it still starts out long and ends up like a choker.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Icyjade said:


> Anyone else gets irritated by the chain twisting while wearing? Is it a design flaw? Am finding the twisting (and having to constantly untwist the chain) quite irritating... I mean, I just wear it to go shopping and not to do any sports so really cannot understand why it twists so much.





allykaulitz said:


> mine twists as well. I've embraced it by now. At first I thought it was because I layered it with my c de cartier necklace but after wearing it on its own it still starts out long and ends up like a choker.



This happens with my vintage MOP pendant too, and it is super annoying.  I didn't get the chain lengthened just to still end up with a choker after a few hours!   I haven't figured out a way to stop it yet, but I think it has something to do with the fact that the motif is stationary and can't slide around to accommodate your movements the way a non-stationary pendant can.  That's just my guess though so I would love to know if anyone has found a way to address this!


----------



## bing-sta

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> This happens with my vintage MOP pendant too, and it is super annoying.  I didn't get the chain lengthened just to still end up with a choker after a few hours!   I haven't figured out a way to stop it yet, but I think it has something to do with the fact that the motif is stationary and can't slide around to accommodate your movements the way a non-stationary pendant can.  That's just my guess though so I would love to know if anyone has found a way to address this!


So I assume this is still an issue even with a 2 inch chain extension?


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

bing-sta said:


> So I assume this is still an issue even with a 2 inch chain extension?



Yep, unfortunately.  I mean, it helps so that as it's twisting, it takes a little longer before the chain gets to the point of being snug on my neck (if I don't stop and readjust it), but the problem itself is still there.


----------



## Icyjade

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Yep, unfortunately.  I mean, it helps so that as it's twisting, it takes a little longer before the chain gets to the point of being snug on my neck (if I don't stop and readjust it), but the problem itself is still there.



Yeah, I even added a separate chain extension so that it’s even longer (on an already extended chain) but it still twists. Just doesn’t choke me any more.

Ok if it’s not just me alone then I guess it’s a design issue. Never really had this problem with other pendants that are on a bail... but of course the clasp slides down and then have to adjust it back to the back.

With the VCA holiday pendant the clasp stays behind but the twisting is just super annoying (and uncomfortable when it twists too much/is too short). If anyone has a solution pls share!


----------



## Bisoux78

My HP paired with simple diamond studs and my forever baby in the backseat.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Finally grabbed 2020 holiday pendant, it is so pretty in person
.


----------



## MsRuckus

I am so so so grateful to this forum, and this topic in particular.  It inspired me to call around frequently and I found an SA at South Coast Plaza who said she found the last one in company for me and it will be here tomorrow.  I cannot believe this and I feel very LUCKY indeed!


----------



## Bisoux78

*Heads up ladies! *Fashionphile currently has one up for sale at below market price. The only caveat is that it is engraved in the back with the previous owners initials. If that doesn't bother you then go for it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Just got one too! Will post pictures shortly!!!! Quick question though : how’s it holding as an everyday piece? My SA said it’s quite delicate and may lose its shine.... is everyone wearing it on and off or every day????


----------



## jen943

Bisoux78 said:


> *Heads up ladies! *Fashionphile currently has one up for sale at below market price. The only caveat is that it is engraved in the back with the previous owners initials. If that doesn't bother you then go for it!


Looks like it has an extender on it too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bisoux78 said:


> *Heads up ladies! *Fashionphile currently has one up for sale at below market price. The only caveat is that it is engraved in the back with the previous owners initials. If that doesn't bother you then go for it!


You can get a brand new one for a measly $55 more. Not sure why anyone would accept someone else’s initials at their price.


----------



## mikimoto007

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just got one too! Will post pictures shortly!!!! Quick question though : how’s it holding as an everyday piece? My SA said it’s quite delicate and may lose its shine.... is everyone wearing it on and off or every day????



In another forum there was someone who had worn hers every day and said it still looked great. I don't see how it could be delicate.....I understand guilloche pattern will be lost by scratches but how would a pendant be scratched - by layering? Or was she referring to the white gold rhodium plating?


----------



## so_sofya1985

mikimoto007 said:


> In another forum there was someone who had worn hers every day and said it still looked great. I don't see how it could be delicate.....I understand guilloche pattern will be lost by scratches but how would a pendant be scratched - by layering? Or was she referring to the white gold rhodium plating?


That’s really good to know! Thank you! Yes she said scratches and dullness I guess! ( since she said no cream or perfume near it). Thanks!


----------



## mikimoto007

so_sofya1985 said:


> That’s really good to know! Thank you! Yes she said scratches and dullness I guess! ( since she said no cream or perfume near it). Thanks!



Yeah.. I can see how cream might get trapped in between the rays and cause cloudiness and make it lose the beam effect, but I would have thought it could be cleaned in warm water? I'll worry about it when it happens!

I actually think the girl worked in a hospital too, she said she had worn it every day for 7 months...hopefully it's a durable piece!


----------



## NY2LA

acrowcounted said:


> You can get a brand new one for a measly $55 more. Not sure why anyone would accept someone else’s initials at their price.


They are no longer available for purchase or there are just a few left. If someone wants one, they either need to be really lucky or purchase it pre-loved.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

My SA told me that tbh, this LE 2020 pendant is one of the best ones that could be used for an everyday piece and less to worry about. She said I could even shower in it and there’s no problem. I guess in terms of cloudiness, it would be unavoidable since even when I wear my engagement platinum ring that is suitable for an everyday use and shower and etc, the cloudiness is inevitable.

The only solution is to get it cleaned from time to time with your local boutique and also use the cleaning cloth to clean it after u take it out from wear  hope that helps!


----------



## Bisoux78

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just got one too! Will post pictures shortly!!!! Quick question though : how’s it holding as an everyday piece? My SA said it’s quite delicate and may lose its shine.... is everyone wearing it on and off or every day????


Guilloche is only _delicate_ if you wear it as a bracelet since it's more exposed to rough surfaces than the necklace and earrings. I wear my HP all the time and it's still very sparkly with zero issues on the wear and tear. Don't be afraid to wear yours as an everyday piece.


----------



## Bisoux78

acrowcounted said:


> You can get a brand new one for a measly $55 more. Not sure why anyone would accept someone else’s initials at their price.


The problem is that it seems to be pretty much sold out as per the last few posts on this thread. It's an alternative for those who missed out. That's what the pre-loved market is for right?


----------



## Bisoux78

so_sofya1985 said:


> That’s really good to know! Thank you! Yes she said scratches and dullness I guess! ( since she said no cream or perfume near it). Thanks!


Just don't shower and/or spray chemicals directly on it...I don't see how the sparkle can disappear if you just wear it with moderate care. It's a carefree piece for me.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Bisoux78 said:


> Just don't shower and/or spray chemicals directly on it...I don't see how the sparkle can disappear if you just wear it with moderate care. It's a carefree piece for me.


Thank you!!! Are you wearing yours constantly?

edit: sorry I just saw your other reply! Gotcha!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Really liking how dainty and cute it is...


----------



## so_sofya1985

NY2LA said:


> They are no longer available for purchase or there are just a few left. If someone wants one, they either need to be really lucky or purchase it pre-loved.


It’s funny because I called my SA as I needed something to replace my diamond Cross with (been wearing it for on off 10 years) and asked for it, she goes oh I only have one last one! I got it without knowing it’s limited - she goes that’s it we aren’t getting these no more! My first LE pendant !!!


----------



## loveforbeauty

I would love to get a white gold Alhambra 
Guilloche bracelet   I have the gold one and it’s just so stunning I would definitely get a white gold one if they made it. I’m hoping they’ll make that available


----------



## bing-sta

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really liking how dainty and cute it is...


Are you wearing this on the shorter jump ring or the longest ring? Looks quite short...


----------



## so_sofya1985

bing-sta said:


> Are you wearing this on the shorter jump ring or the longest ring? Looks quite short...


On the last one! I thought so too!!! Very short


----------



## bing-sta

so_sofya1985 said:


> On the last one! I thought so too!!! Very short


Are you getting it extended?


----------



## so_sofya1985

bing-sta said:


> Are you getting it extended?


No I love this length! I often shorten my chains!!


----------



## closetluxe

I was told by an SA that the white gold is palladium plated so it won't fade.  Hopefully it will stay nice and shiny.  That's the thing I don't like about white gold.  After awhile it fades and looks dull like silver.


----------



## bing-sta

Icyjade said:


> Yeah, I even added a separate chain extension so that it’s even longer (on an already extended chain) but it still twists. Just doesn’t choke me any more.
> 
> Ok if it’s not just me alone then I guess it’s a design issue. Never really had this problem with other pendants that are on a bail... but of course the clasp slides down and then have to adjust it back to the back.
> 
> With the VCA holiday pendant the clasp stays behind but the twisting is just super annoying (and uncomfortable when it twists too much/is too short). If anyone has a solution pls share!


Do you mind posting a modshot of your HP with extended chain? Do you usually wear it at the original 16.5 or more at 18.5? The 16.5 length looked pretty good on you...


----------



## MsRuckus

So I got mine a week or two ago and I am also finding that the chain twists up during the day and gets much shorter. It has made me decide that I do want to get it extended for sure. I was on the fence, but it got almost uncomfortably short yesterday.


----------



## oceanblueapril

Enjoying my LE 2020 holiday pendant!


----------



## innerpeace85

oceanblueapril said:


> Enjoying my LE 2020 holiday pendant!
> View attachment 5060720
> 
> View attachment 5060725


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bursting_pink

oceanblueapril said:


> Enjoying my LE 2020 holiday pendant!
> View attachment 5060720
> 
> View attachment 5060725


love how you styled it!!


----------



## Bursting_pink

MsRuckus said:


> So I got mine a week or two ago and I am also finding that the chain twists up during the day and gets much shorter. It has made me decide that I do want to get it extended for sure. I was on the fence, but it got almost uncomfortably short yesterday.


I got mine extended for this reason....and the chain still twists when I wear it at 18 in. This is my first pendant, so I'm not sure if it has something to do with the weight of the gold being heavier than the chain or if all VCA pendants do that


----------



## Gracilan

My one and only Alhambra pendant is 18”, the chain twists and gets shorter throughout the day. For this reason, I will not purchase another. Although very pretty, it’s annoying to wear.


----------



## Icyjade

bing-sta said:


> Do you mind posting a modshot of your HP with extended chain? Do you usually wear it at the original 16.5 or more at 18.5? The 16.5 length looked pretty good on you...



Sorry, I haven’t worn it in ages! The twisting became too annoying for me so I chucked it in the safe.


----------



## bing-sta

Icyjade said:


> Sorry, I haven’t worn it in ages! The twisting became too annoying for me so I chucked it in the safe.


Oh noes! Sorry to hear. Hmmm has anyone brought this issue to the attention of their SA?


----------



## Bisoux78

Bursting_pink said:


> I got mine extended for this reason....and the chain still twists when I wear it at 18 in. This is my first pendant, so I'm not sure if it has something to do with the weight of the gold being heavier than the chain or if all VCA pendants do that



This is very strange to me. I own 8 single pendant Vintage Alhambra necklaces and none of them twist like that. It does ride up my neck though throughout the day but that happens with a lot of my other 16-inch necklaces. Is it possible for you to post a pic of what you're talking about?


----------



## Bursting_pink

Bisoux78 said:


> This is very strange to me. I own 8 single pendant Vintage Alhambra necklaces and none of them twist like that. It does ride up my neck though throughout the day but that happens with a lot of my other 16-inch necklaces. Is it possible for you to post a pic of what you're talking about?



Oh that's a relief to know! Maybe this is because as I move around the pendant swings and it twists itself. Does this happen to anyone else or am I just lucky?


----------



## Bisoux78

Bursting_pink said:


> Oh that's a relief to know! Maybe this is because as I move around the pendant swings and it twists itself. Does this happen to anyone else or am I just lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062636


This doesn't happen to any of my VCA necklaces. I wonder what could be the reason for this? I'm completely baffled! Have you spoken to your SA about it?


----------



## Bursting_pink

Bisoux78 said:


> This doesn't happen to any of my VCA necklaces. I wonder what could be the reason for this? I'm completely baffled! Have you spoken to your SA about it?


Me too! I didn't expect this. No I didn't speak to my SA about it, I feel that she wouldn't be able to do much...but you are right, I won't know unless I ask.


----------



## jenaps

Bursting_pink said:


> Oh that's a relief to know! Maybe this is because as I move around the pendant swings and it twists itself. Does this happen to anyone else or am I just lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062636


I’m glad you posted the picture - I would never think that this is was what everyone has been talking abt!!!!  The only pendant I have is the holiday pendant and this has never happened to me.  That would drive me nuts!  I don’t have it extended.  I wear it on the longest ring.


----------



## Gracilan

My chain doesn't twist like Bursting_pink. Mine twists in the traditional way. Picture how some ladies twist their Alhambra bracelets to make them tighter. This is what happens to mine, all the time.


----------



## Icyjade

Bursting_pink said:


> Oh that's a relief to know! Maybe this is because as I move around the pendant swings and it twists itself. Does this happen to anyone else or am I just lucky?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062636


Mine has never twisted like that. The chains just twist internally... like those twist chains




It just twists internally more and more throughout the day and unless I adjust it periodically it becomes quite uncomfortable to wear.

Found another thread where people were discussing this so is not a new thing?





						Single motif necklace twist?
					

Hi there,  I have a single motif necklace. I don't wear often and just realized the chain twists and I have to untwist it a few times a day. Does this happen to you? Any way to prevent it?   Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Bursting_pink

Gracilan said:


> My chain doesn't twist like Bursting_pink. Mine twists in the traditional way. Picture how some ladies twist their Alhambra bracelets to make them tighter. This is what happens to mine, all the time.





Icyjade said:


> Mine has never twisted like that. The chains just twist internally... like those twist chains
> 
> View attachment 5064382
> 
> 
> It just twists internally more and more throughout the day and unless I adjust it periodically it becomes quite uncomfortable to wear.
> 
> Found another thread where people were discussing this so is not a new thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single motif necklace twist?
> 
> 
> Hi there,  I have a single motif necklace. I don't wear often and just realized the chain twists and I have to untwist it a few times a day. Does this happen to you? Any way to prevent it?   Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Oh wow, thank you for sharing the post. I thought I was the only one. The twisting you are both describing sounds just as annoying and uncomfortable. What length do you wear yours at?




jenaps said:


> I’m glad you posted the picture - I would never think that this is was what everyone has been talking abt!!!!  The only pendant I have is the holiday pendant and this has never happened to me.  That would drive me nuts!  I don’t have it extended.  I wear it on the longest ring.



I completely misunderstood everyone else when they were talking about their chains twisting haha. Good thing I posted the picture. Other than untwisting it out. I don't think there's another solution. It doesn't happen at 16 inches so I think I will just wear it at that length. 

Thank you everyone for your replies!


----------



## Gracilan

Bursting_pink said:


> Oh wow, thank you for sharing the post. I thought I was the only one. The twisting you are both describing sounds just as annoying and uncomfortable. What length do you wear yours at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely misunderstood everyone else when they were talking about their chains twisting haha. Good thing I posted the picture. Other than untwisting it out. I don't think there's another solution. It doesn't happen at 16 inches so I think I will just wear it at that length.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replies!



Hi, mine is 18”..I love the length (until it creeps up an inch or two) LOL


----------



## Icyjade

bing-sta said:


> Do you mind posting a modshot of your HP with extended chain? Do you usually wear it at the original 16.5 or more at 18.5? The 16.5 length looked pretty good on you...





This is on the extended length plus another 2 inches of extender (sorry about the off centre).



Bisoux78 said:


> Is it possible for you to post a pic of what you're talking about?



Specially took it out to wear. Hope you can see what I mean by the chain twisting. The longer it’s worn the more twisty it becomes.

With the extended extender it’s ok even at this stage of twisting but before I had the extender it was really uncomfortable to wear after a while as the chain would shorten as it becomes more twisted. 



Gracilan said:


> Mine twists in the traditional way.



Like mine?



Bursting_pink said:


> What length do you wear yours at?



Is the standard length 16.5? So 16.5 +2 inch perm extension + 2 inch chain extension = 20.5?? My chain extension allows me to extend at any length within the 2 inches and I usually like 19-19.5 but with the twisting I had to max out in order to wear the necklace comfortably.


----------



## bing-sta

Icyjade said:


> View attachment 5064524
> 
> This is on the extended length plus another 2 inches of extender (sorry about the off centre).
> 
> 
> 
> Specially took it out to wear. Hope you can see what I mean by the chain twisting. The longer it’s worn the more twisty it becomes.
> 
> With the extended extender it’s ok even at this stage of twisting but before I had the extender it was really uncomfortable to wear after a while as the chain would shorten as it becomes more twisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the standard length 16.5? So 16.5 +2 inch perm extension + 2 inch chain extension = 20.5?? My chain extension allows me to extend at any length within the 2 inches and I usually like 19-19.5 but with the twisting I had to max out in order to wear the necklace comfortably.


Wow this is 20.5 inches? It looks like where 16.5 inches would sit on me! Is it actually sitting shorter because of the "internal" twisting of the chain?


----------



## Icyjade

bing-sta said:


> Is it actually sitting shorter because of the "internal" twisting of the chain?



Yes... And I’m 5’7 if the context helps.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Icyjade said:


> Yes... And I’m 5’7 if the context helps.


Oh wow! I can't believe you're wearing yours at 20.5 inches! This is crazy, looks like it would be 16.5 inches on me too @bing-sta 

I contacted my SA about mine and she said to bring it into the boutique when I can. I'll go in a few weeks, I'm skeptical that anything can be done to change it. But thank you @Bisoux78 for the suggestion!


----------



## Icyjade

Bursting_pink said:


> Oh wow! I can't believe you're wearing yours at 20.5 inches! This is crazy, looks like it would be 16.5 inches on me too @bing-sta
> 
> I contacted my SA about mine and she said to bring it into the boutique when I can. I'll go in a few weeks, I'm skeptical that anything can be done to change it. But thank you @Bisoux78 for the suggestion!



Maybe I just have a fat neck? It isn’t at 20.5 after all the twisting... I’ll guess maybe 19? Anyway if you manage to fix the twisting, pls let us know!

Edit: I did a mock up of extreme twisting while it’s not on my neck and it’s approx 18-19 inches. So yeah without the extra extra extension it would be 16-17 which is definitely too choke-y for me.


----------



## Bursting_pink

Icyjade said:


> Maybe I just have a fat neck? It isn’t at 20.5 after all the twisting... I’ll guess maybe 19? Anyway if you manage to fix the twisting, pls let us know!
> 
> Edit: I did a mock up of extreme twisting while it’s not on my neck and it’s approx 18-19 inches. So yeah without the extra extra extension it would be 16-17 which is definitely too choke-y for me.


No, lol your neck size is not too blame! It's a normal neck size 
Good thing this pendant is too pretty and I can't take my eyes off her, otherwise I would have parted ways.
Thank you! I will


----------



## bing-sta

Icyjade said:


> Maybe I just have a fat neck? It isn’t at 20.5 after all the twisting... I’ll guess maybe 19? Anyway if you manage to fix the twisting, pls let us know!
> 
> Edit: I did a mock up of extreme twisting while it’s not on my neck and it’s approx 18-19 inches. So yeah without the extra extra extension it would be 16-17 which is definitely too choke-y for me.


Defo not a fat neck! I'm just amazed how much it can shorten with the chain twisting on itself. Making me really think hard bout getting the permanent extension done...


----------



## Bursting_pink

bing-sta said:


> Defo not a fat neck! I'm just amazed how much it can shorten with the chain twisting on itself. Making me really think hard bout getting the permanent extension done...


Yeah I have regrets, don't do it! I don't want to pay the extra $$ to bring it back to original length.


----------



## bing-sta

Bursting_pink said:


> Yeah I have regrets, don't do it! I don't want to pay the extra $$ to bring it back to original length.


Oh really!? You find it too long at 18.5? I'm only 5 foot 55kg so thinking that it might be better to leave it and use removable extender if needed.


----------



## Bursting_pink

bing-sta said:


> Oh really!? You find it too long at 18.5? I'm only 5 foot 55kg so thinking that it might be better to leave it and use removable extender if needed.


I have regrets because of the twisting, I don't think it's too long. Try it with the extender, if you like the length then ask VCA to extend it if you're within the 3 months.


----------



## Bisoux78

bing-sta said:


> Oh really!? You find it too long at 18.5? I'm only 5 foot 55kg so thinking that it might be better to leave it and use removable extender if needed.



I'm about the same height and weight as you...The necklace worn at 16 inches is okay for me as I don't really have too many tops that have a plunging neckline. I've been mostly wearing my VCA necklaces to work at a hospital so my scrub tops have a normal v-neck plunge. When I do wear regular shirts that have a lower neckline, I tend to wear my lengthened pendants at 17-18 inches. A removable extender is also an option that I like to use...I bought a 14kt one from an eBay seller recommended by a member on this forum. The chain is a pretty close dupe to the VCA one.


----------



## bing-sta

Bursting_pink said:


> I have regrets because of the twisting, I don't think it's too long. Try it with the extender, if you like the length then ask VCA to extend it if you're within the 3 months.


Oh right thx. I thought one of the reasons people had it extended was to avoid the twisting! Or at least give some extra length for when it occurred. Does yours not twist at the 16.5 inch length? Just wondering why you would regret extending since you can still wear it at the original length?


----------



## bing-sta

Bisoux78 said:


> I'm about the same height and weight as you...The necklace worn at 16 inches is okay for me as I don't really have too many tops that have a plunging neckline. I've been mostly wearing my VCA necklaces to work at a hospital so my scrub tops have a normal v-neck plunge. When I do wear regular shirts that have a lower neckline, I tend to wear my lengthened pendants at 17-18 inches. A removable extender is also an option that I like to use...I bought a 14kt one from an eBay seller recommended by a member on this forum. The chain is a pretty close dupe to the VCA one.


Thanks for sharing this.

Do you find it comes too low at 18.5 inches when you're wearing a lower cut top? I know longer chains can make short people look even shorter. 

Also I see some people like the longer length to actually wear over a particular top so it's not sitting at the edge of the top.

I find 17 inches is actually quite nice for my body type which is closer to the standard 16.5.


----------



## couturequeen

Icyjade said:


> Yes... And I’m 5’7 if the context helps.


Also same height and mine hits me about the same spot.


----------



## Icyjade

Anyone else put off from buying more VCA because of this? I do love the guilloche and was thinking of getting more VCA initially... but the poor design and discomfort while wearing kills me a bit.


----------



## Icyjade

Ok I did a comparison...

Wearing the same top and...
1. Left - 20.5 inches which is clearly too long, but look what happens after wearing...
2. Middle - 18 inches maybe? This is after approx 2 hours of wearing and no adjustments 
3. Right - 18.5 inches. This is just the usual extended length without my extra extension and without twisting




So I would have been fine with the usual extension but unfortunately the twisting results in the necklace length being really short. Hence the extra extension that I need unless I am fine to constantly untwist a chokey chain (and I’m not!!).


----------



## bing-sta

Icyjade said:


> Ok I did a comparison...
> 
> Wearing the same top and...
> 1. Left - 20.5 inches which is clearly too long, but look what happens after wearing...
> 2. Middle - 18 inches maybe? This is after approx 2 hours of wearing and no adjustments
> 3. Right - 18.5 inches. This is just the usual extended length without my extra extension and without twisting
> 
> View attachment 5068933
> 
> 
> So I would have been fine with the usual extension but unfortunately the twisting results in the necklace length being really short. Hence the extra extension that I need unless I am fine to constantly untwist a chokey chain (and I’m not!!).


Thx so much for the taking the time to document this. Helpful illustration and I can see the actual links buckling up in the middle pic. Does this happen to anyone at 16.5 inches?


----------



## Bisoux78

bing-sta said:


> Thanks for sharing this.
> Do you find it comes too low at 18.5 inches when you're wearing a lower cut top? I know longer chains can make short people look even shorter.
> Also I see some people like the longer length to actually wear over a particular top so it's not sitting at the edge of the top. I find 17 inches is actually quite nice for my body type which is closer to the standard 16.5.


I think longer chains actually look good on short people as it elongates the neckline if worn with a V neck top. My preference is really 17 inches like you...it's the perfect length in my opinion. I would've lengthened my HP if it wasn't for the Pandemic. I just didn't want to take the chance of it being held hostage in France if a more stringent lockdown happened.


----------



## Bisoux78

Icyjade said:


> Ok I did a comparison...
> Wearing the same top and...
> 1. Left - 20.5 inches which is clearly too long, but look what happens after wearing...
> 2. Middle - 18 inches maybe? This is after approx 2 hours of wearing and no adjustments
> 3. Right - 18.5 inches. This is just the usual extended length without my extra extension and without twisting
> 
> View attachment 5068933
> 
> So I would have been fine with the usual extension but unfortunately the twisting results in the necklace length being really short. Hence the extra extension that I need unless I am fine to constantly untwist a chokey chain (and I’m not!!).



Wow this is crazy. Mine doesn't twist like this at all. Hopefully, Bing-Sta comes back with a logical explanation (and solution) after her SA appointment.


----------



## Bursting_pink

bing-sta said:


> Oh right thx. I thought one of the reasons people had it extended was to avoid the twisting! Or at least give some extra length for when it occurred. Does yours not twist at the 16.5 inch length? Just wondering why you would regret extending since you can still wear it at the original length?


No, it doesn't twist at 16.5 inches, so at least I still have that . I regret extending because I also liked wearing it at 14.5 inches but now I can't. I originally extended it because I live in a cold climate and I wanted the extra length so I could wear it under a scarf in the winter. I tend to wear WG in the colder months and YG in the warmer. I can't have it all!


----------



## bing-sta

Bursting_pink said:


> No, it doesn't twist at 16.5 inches, so at least I still have that . I regret extending because I also liked wearing it at 14.5 inches but now I can't. I originally extended it because I live in a cold climate and I wanted the extra length so I could wear it under a scarf in the winter. I tend to wear WG in the colder months and YG in the warmer. I can't have it all!


Ty this comment helps my decision very much.


----------



## cuselover

Does anyone know if this necklace is still available for purchase at the store?


----------



## Icyjade

Bursting_pink said:


> I contacted my SA about mine and she said to bring it into the boutique when I can. I'll go in a few weeks, I'm skeptical that anything can be done to change it.



Did you manage to find a solution for it? In the meantime I bought an extender from Yok Dee and am very pleased with the match:


----------



## kimber418

That is really interesting about the twisting.  I have to say that I have 8 VCA pendants that I wear regularly.  None of them have ever tangled up like that.  I wonder what is causing this?  Do you wear a VCA pendant with other chains/necklaces?


----------



## Bursting_pink

Icyjade said:


> Did you manage to find a solution for it? In the meantime I bought an extender from Yok Dee and am very pleased with the match:
> 
> View attachment 5087251


Hey, no! I've just accepted it and untwist it when it happens.

Your pendant looks great with the extender! Has your chain stopped twisting?


----------



## Bisoux78

cuselover said:


> Does anyone know if this necklace is still available for purchase at the store?


I don't think so. It's pretty much done and over it. Your best bet is now in the preloved market.


----------



## Bisoux78

kimber418 said:


> That is really interesting about the twisting.  I have to say that I have 8 VCA pendants that I wear regularly.  None of them have ever tangled up like that.  I wonder what is causing this?  Do you wear a VCA pendant with other chains/necklaces?


I know...I'm baffled myself.


----------



## MsRuckus

bing-sta said:


> Thx so much for the taking the time to document this. Helpful illustration and I can see the actual links buckling up in the middle pic. Does this happen to anyone at 16.5 inches?


This definitey happened to me at 16.5 inches!  I got it in early-April and liked the length but once I wore it for an entire day, it got so short it was choking me, so I sent it back to be extended two inches in the middle of April. (I also bought a sweet alhambra turquoise butterfly for my sister at the same time and we sent hers back the same day.) But I have had the strangest experience, you guys, and am getting a little nervous! My whole transaction was was via phone and text to VCA South Coast Plaza.  The SA I bought both pieces f from "left the company" between our receiving them and our sending them in. A different SA took over for me when I repeatedly tried to contact original SA.  She sent my sister and me FedEx labels to ship the pendants to her.  There were no RMA type things to attach, I questioned that, she said it was fine, not to worry, that they would receive it.  Now more than a month has gone by and I know this is not normal as I have had things sent to NYC for stone replacement that have taken less time than that, so a few days ago I texted  SA #2 to check up, but the text went from blue (iPhone) which was our normal to green.  Thinking this is her work phone and she was off, I decided to text again today, same thing, green.  So I called the boutique and was told that SA#2 does not work there anymore either and that they would try to locate my pendants and get back to me. WTF??????????


----------



## NY2LA

MsRuckus said:


> This definitey happened to me at 16.5 inches!  I got it in early-April and liked the length but once I wore it for an entire day, it got so short it was choking me, so I sent it back to be extended two inches in the middle of April. (I also bought a sweet alhambra turquoise butterfly for my sister at the same time and we sent hers back the same day.) But I have had the strangest experience, you guys, and am getting a little nervous! My whole transaction was was via phone and text to VCA South Coast Plaza.  The SA I bought both pieces f from "left the company" between our receiving them and our sending them in. A different SA took over for me when I repeatedly tried to contact original SA.  She sent my sister and me FedEx labels to ship the pendants to her.  There were no RMA type things to attach, I questioned that, she said it was fine, not to worry, that they would receive it.  Now more than a month has gone by and I know this is not normal as I have had things sent to NYC for stone replacement that have taken less time than that, so a few days ago I texted  SA #2 to check up, but the text went from blue (iPhone) which was our normal to green.  Thinking this is her work phone and she was off, I decided to text again today, same thing, green.  So I called the boutique and was told that SA#2 does not work there anymore either and that they would try to locate my pendants and get back to me. WTF??????????



I have had the absolute worst experiences at SCP, I’m so sorry (and that SA left, going by the timeline, I’m wondering if one of the SAs you dealt with was the same as mine).
Have you tried calling the main customer service line in addition to the store? Get as many people on it as you can.


----------



## MsRuckus

NY2LA said:


> I have had the absolute worst experiences at SCP, I’m so sorry (and that SA left, going by the timeline, I’m wondering if one of the SAs you dealt with was the same as mine).
> Have you tried calling the main customer service line in addition to the store? Get as many people on it as you can.


I am bummed to hear that you had a terrible experience too.  I just got off the phone with a third (lovely) SA there who promised to find our pieces in the vault tomorrow. They had not been entered into the computer for repairs but SA #3 felt confident that they would locate them in the vault in the morning and send them out with rush service on Monday.  I was so lucky in finding one of the last holiday pendants, so I know it will be okay.  But, if I don't hear tomorrow that they found it, I am definitely going to use your idea of calling customer service. Thanks!


----------



## NY2LA

MsRuckus said:


> I am bummed to hear that you had a terrible experience too.  I just got off the phone with a third (lovely) SA there who promised to find our pieces in the vault tomorrow. They had not been entered into the computer for repairs but SA #3 felt confident that they would locate them in the vault in the morning and send them out with rush service on Monday.  I was so lucky in finding one of the last holiday pendants, so I know it will be okay.  But, if I don't hear tomorrow that they found it, I am definitely going to use your idea of calling customer service. Thanks!


Best of luck to you! Please update, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BigAkoya

MsRuckus said:


> I am bummed to hear that you had a terrible experience too.  I just got off the phone with a third (lovely) SA there who promised to find our pieces in the vault tomorrow. They had not been entered into the computer for repairs but SA #3 felt confident that they would locate them in the vault in the morning and send them out with rush service on Monday.  I was so lucky in finding one of the last holiday pendants, so I know it will be okay.  But, if I don't hear tomorrow that they found it, I am definitely going to use your idea of calling customer service. Thanks!


Maybe ask to talk to the store manager.  Skip the SAs.  There is always the top store manager at every boutique, and he owns the problem.  I am sure everything will work out.  There does seem to be a lot of SA turnover lately, at all brands, not just VCA.  Good luck!


----------



## MsRuckus

NY2LA said:


> Best of luck to you! Please update, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Update - they found both items in the vault and are sending them in tomorrow to be extended.  She said she would have them do rush service and have them returned quickly.  

So, back to the topic of the twisting of the chain, I asked SA #3 about this and she said that it is an issue with this pendant in particular because of the weight of it, the weight of the heavier solid back of the pendant causes the chain to twist up, and for this reason, most people do the two inch extension.


----------



## A bottle of Red

MsRuckus said:


> Update - they found both items in the vault and are sending them in tomorrow to be extended.  She said she would have them do rush service and have them returned quickly.
> 
> So, back to the topic of the twisting of the chain, I asked SA #3 about this and she said that it is an issue with this pendant in particular because of the weight of it, the weight of the heavier solid back of the pendant causes the chain to twist up, and for this reason, most people do the two inch extension.


You must be relieved


----------



## couturequeen

MsRuckus said:


> Update - they found both items in the vault and are sending them in tomorrow to be extended.  She said she would have them do rush service and have them returned quickly.
> 
> So, back to the topic of the twisting of the chain, I asked SA #3 about this and she said that it is an issue with this pendant in particular because of the weight of it, the weight of the heavier solid back of the pendant causes the chain to twist up, and for this reason, most people do the two inch extension.


This explains a lot! I immediately had mine lengthened and never experienced any twisting.


----------



## Icyjade

MsRuckus said:


> Update - they found both items in the vault and are sending them in tomorrow to be extended.  She said she would have them do rush service and have them returned quickly.
> 
> So, back to the topic of the twisting of the chain, I asked SA #3 about this and she said that it is an issue with this pendant in particular because of the weight of it, the weight of the heavier solid back of the pendant causes the chain to twist up, and for this reason, most people do the two inch extension.



Oh am so glad they found both items quickly. Such a relief!!

So there is no solution to the twisting? Such a shame. It is my first VCA piece and it honestly puts me off buying another...


----------



## MsRuckus

Icyjade said:


> Oh am so glad they found both items quickly. Such a relief!!
> 
> So there is no solution to the twisting? Such a shame. It is my first VCA piece and it honestly puts me off buying another...



It IS a shame as it is a gorgeous piece, but don't let it put you off!  I have had numerous VCA pendants for years and have never had an issue.  Agree, this is a design flaw as that Alhambra is the same size and shape as the other vintage Alhambras, but the solid gold guilloche and the way it hangs is a little too much for that chain.


----------



## candyfloz

Long shot but does anyone know if vca still sell them/ where can I find them on the market?


----------



## sammix3

candyfloz said:


> Long shot but does anyone know if vca still sell them/ where can I find them on the market?


I think they’re all gone by now.  You can find it through fashionphile or maybe someone on tpf/FB group who is selling


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I purchased my first HP last year but haven’t worn it once, so I submitted to FP for a quote - they quoted $3900, which would mean I lose a little bit from taxes but other than that can recoup almost all of my money. 

I don’t really need the money back in my account urgently, so I’m wondering if there’s any value gained/lost in waiting and resubmitting next month. I know FP quotes vary a lot, has anyone sold their 2020 HP to FP and if so, would love your advice for the selling price? Seems like a great offer to me so I don’t want to miss my opportunity to recoup my $ but just want to make sure this is in line with what others received. Thanks!


----------



## JewelryLover101

ItsPurseonal said:


> I purchased my first HP last year but haven’t worn it once, so I submitted to FP for a quote - they quoted $3900, which would mean I lose a little bit from taxes but other than that can recoup almost all of my money.
> 
> I don’t really need the money back in my account urgently, so I’m wondering if there’s any value gained/lost in waiting and resubmitting next month. I know FP quotes vary a lot, has anyone sold their 2020 HP to FP and if so, would love your advice for the selling price? Seems like a great offer to me so I don’t want to miss my opportunity to recoup my $ but just want to make sure this is in line with what others received. Thanks!


I personally would highly recommend selling on Vestiaire Collective. I have sold two holiday pendants there and have made all of my money back. It allows you to control pricing while also having the protection of selling through them (and not shipping directly to a buyer as on ebay).


----------

